# Official Raw Discussion Thread 4/18



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Despite The Miz's attempted disruption, R-Truth and John Cena earned shared No. 1 contendership to the WWE Championship at Extreme Rules. Ultimately, The Awesome One and Alex Riley felt the consequences of Truth and Cena's joint triumph.

Discuss.​


----------



## WalkWithoutFriends (Apr 7, 2011)

For once i WANT to see r-truth on raw. I also hope another match gets anounced at Extreme rules


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Taped Raw just doesn't have the same feel as a live one.

Question to the folks across the sea. Since Raw is there, will sky show it early or do you guys still have to stay up late?


----------



## Hydronators (Apr 13, 2011)

Nope its still on at 2am and i only think its because they probably aern't allowed to show it before the US...
Shame too it would be nice to see it on at 9pm for once 
Im also going to check for how many times they say Live...


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

StraightEdged said:


> Taped Raw just doesn't have the same feel as a live one.


Two things to say to you, sir.

1. Your sig is too hot. I must ask what is her name and has she worked in the adult film industry in any way?
2. I believe Raw is live tonight. At least, it was advertised to be live from London yesterday on USA.


----------



## Jepo (Mar 6, 2011)

I would love it on early, but its on at 2am again, sky don't really have a free 2 hour slot for it earlier on,


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

xXWoRMachineXx said:


> Two things to say to you, sir.
> 
> 1. Your sig is too hot. I must ask what is her name and has she worked in the adult film industry in any way?
> *2. I believe Raw is live tonight. At least, it was advertised to be live from London yesterday on USA.*


RAW can't be live in America as it airs in England and it won't be live in England either. They will have the show about 7:30 UK time which won't be shown on television at that time in the UK or the US. Spoilers will come out a couple of hours before the show airs.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

It's going to be taped, and shown at regular time slots on both sides of the Atlantic. This question always arises when they come to the UK. 

Anyways, hopefully we see something with Sheamus/Sin Cara tonight seeing as though the house shows MUST be showing us something. Also i see some tension between R-Truth/Cena after last week.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

So I have to go about 3/4 hours resisting the urge to read the spoilers. Can it be done? Probably not.


----------



## FootieGamer (Feb 4, 2007)

xXWoRMachineXx said:


> 2. I believe Raw is live tonight. At least, it was advertised to be live from London yesterday on USA.


Did you really think it would be live? lol

The show would have to be on at 2am in London if that was the case...


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

FootieGamer said:


> Did you really think it would be live? lol
> 
> The show would have to be on at 2am in London if that was the case...


No, but I was taking any word that it would. -.-


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

Sin Cara or Zack Ryder to replace R-Truth in the WWE title match at ER.

Christan and ADR segment, please.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

It's not too bad being taped, because it's only 3/4 hours after it's taped that it airs on TV.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Can we please keep spoilers out of the thread while its live?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

I'm going to this (wont post any spoilers don't worry)


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Love it when it's taped here, our crowds seem to always be loud. Brilliant.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Are the spoilers out?


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Hopefully R-Truth is replaced by John Morrison.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

hazuki said:


> Are the spoilers out?


No, the show wont start for another two or so hours.



JoseBxNYC said:


> Hopefully R-Truth is replaced by John Morrison.


And in an ideal world, this please. Have Morrison become obsessed with winning the title, taking out Truth to do it etc. Maybe not turn him heel, but give him a character tweak. Of course it won't happen. But a Morrison fan wanting to see a good main event match can dream...


----------



## deadbolt (Mar 11, 2010)

should be a good show. Crowd just didn't seem that into it last year for some reason but in years gone by its usually a pretty lively crowd. I have always found London quite a traditional crowd in terms of booing heels and cheering faces


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

R-Truth will be replaced. I find it weird that R-Truth is hosting dance contest on house shows while Morrison and Sin Cara are in the main event. Shouldn't they be teaming him up with Cena or something.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

R-Truth did run down for the save in the first main event of the tour, but since then hasn't. I don't know, might just be a case of them wanting to hype the crowd with his 'dance off' or whatever they do, but it does seem strange.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

That is not the most flattering picture of Cena. He's starting to look oooooold.


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

I always enjoy RAWs from England, the crowds just seem to be into the show. I just don't care for the fact that it won't be live.

Anyways, I'm interested to see what goes down between Cena and R-Truth tonight. The main event will probably be the Miz and Riley vs. Cena & R-Truth. More Sin Cara I'm looking forward to also.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I would like appearances by (in no particular order) Daniel Bryan, Zack Ryder and Dolph Ziggler. Regal getting some exposure would also be quite nice.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

I wonder who will get thrown into the double decker bus they always have on the stage?Someone always does,or else a move will be done on it.


----------



## iLoveJohnCena (Apr 18, 2011)

John Cena will squash everyone tonight and become the new WWE champion its about time he had another reign because he really is cool and the best wrestler of all time. He will also go on to defeat the ROck with ease at WM28 cos the rock is a crappy old skool has been.


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

Will Sin Cara be on tonight because on the List of Superstars confirmed there was no mention of Sin Cara. It'll be annoying if he is not on tonight because he is a big draw with fans.


----------



## VegaQB (Oct 31, 2010)

How about another soccer (its football damnit! ) cup (wheres cup?) divas match! 
witout ball and any thing, except jerseys . 
Maybe Arsenal vs Tottenham ? But idk where will be show? If not North London its gonna be look like last year accident. 
ManU jersey divas inside of ManCity fans LOL.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

my Predict for raw tonight.

John Cena and R-Truth vs The Miz and Alex Riley.

the Bella and Melina vs Natalya and Gail Kim and Eve in a soccer match.

the diva will be in soccer jerseys and Barefoot.

Sheamus vs Evan Bourne.

it will be Announced that Randy Orton will face New Nexus in a Gauntlet Match at Extreme Rules 2011.

The Corre (c) vs Kane & Big Show for the WWE Tag Team champion.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

VegaQB said:


> How about another soccer (its football damnit! ) cup (wheres cup?) divas match!
> witout ball and any thing, except jerseys .
> Maybe Arsenal vs Tottenham ? But idk where will be show? If not North London its gonna be look like last year accident.
> ManU jersey divas inside of ManCity fans LOL.


The should do millwall vs west ham lol


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

iLoveJohnCena said:


> John Cena will squash everyone tonight and become the new WWE champion its about time he had another reign because he really is cool and the best wrestler of all time. He will also go on to defeat the ROck with ease at WM28 cos the rock is a crappy old skool has been.


fpalm


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

iLoveJohnCena said:


> John Cena will squash everyone tonight and become the new WWE champion its about time he had another reign because he really is cool and the best wrestler of all time. He will also go on to defeat the ROck with ease at WM28 cos the rock is a crappy old skool has been.



:banplz:

rot in hell


----------



## mgibb02 (Feb 23, 2011)

Michael Cole to wear a Leeds united shirt and troll the hell out of all possible football fans in attendance


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

Should of started/be starting soon.


----------



## LAOCH (Jan 3, 2011)

I don't really see any reason WWE should replace R-Truth. Not yet, at least. If it were to happen, I would think that it would happen at the PPV. Truth is found laid out backstage and then the RAW GM announces a replacement. Before then, though, it makes no sense to me. Why put him in the match one week and take him out the next week?

I still think he's going to actually wrestle the match. He's there to take the pinfall from Miz.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

The New Nexus will be barred from ringside tonight on Raw when Randy Orton clashes with CM Punk in a rematch to their thrilling bout at WrestleMania XXVII. Also, tune in to see Michael Cole's knighthood ceremony in the United Kingdom.

from : http://www.wwe.com/


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Punk better go over..prob not


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

show is just start


----------



## Target 02 (Sep 11, 2007)

hazuki said:


> Punk better go over..prob not


"RKO out of nowhere! Wow!"

*snore*


----------



## FootieGamer (Feb 4, 2007)

Michael Cole's knighthood. haha

Oh god.


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

My sources at the show tell me it's poor so far.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm more excited for Tough Enough tbh. The lead in to ER doesn't interest me in the slightest.


----------



## bloomersthEdgehead (Oct 27, 2010)

VegaQB said:


> How about another soccer (its football damnit! ) cup (wheres cup?) divas match!
> witout ball and any thing, except jerseys .
> Maybe Arsenal vs Tottenham ? But idk where will be show? If not North London its gonna be look like last year accident.
> ManU jersey divas inside of ManCity fans LOL.


Well considering the most important match of the season is happening this thursday night, they should do an east anglian derby diva cup match thing 
just.... picturing Layla in an Ipswich shirt... my life may actually be complete


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

If what was said about the WWE title picture was true, then I really can't wait for the ER match! I wonder what the stipulation for the match will be though. No DQ?

And now we might not even see Cena or Miz walk out of ER as WWE Champ which will be crazy if it happens.


----------



## Dyl (Nov 18, 2007)

Pope67 said:


> The should do millwall vs west ham lol


you know it


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

dxbender said:


> If what was said about the WWE title picture was true, then I really can't wait for the ER match! I wonder what the stipulation for the match will be though. No DQ?
> 
> And now we might not even see Cena or Miz walk out of ER as WWE Champ which will be crazy if it happens.


You realize this a spoiler without giving actual details? UGH!!!


----------



## gamezman111 (Apr 18, 2011)

HEY GUYS:

- Jerry "The King" Lawler and Jim Ross came out to the ring to a huge pop. Michael Cole got a ton of heel heat and quickly made his way to the Cole Mine. 

- R-Truth came out first to begin the show. The crowd started off booing him but they calmed down. Truth said he's going to win his first WWE championship at Extreme Rules and would be a fighting champion. Cue John Morrison's music, who came out and said said Truth got lucky last week and had help in beating him. Morrison challenged Truth to a match with his spot in the Extreme Rules triple threat WWE title match on the line. 

- John Morrison defeated R-Truth by pinfall after hitting Starship Pain and is now in the WWE title match at Extreme Rules, replacing R-Truth. After the match, Truth attacked Morrison at ringside. R-Truth grabbed a cigarette from a fan and started smoking it. 

- Dolph Ziggler (w/Vickie Guerrero) defeated Evan Bourne. Vickie got the loudest reaction from the crowd yet, coming out to a thunderous round of boos. The finish came when Evan Bourne went for a Shooting Star Press and called an audible mid-way and landed on his feet. Ziggler nailed him with the Zig Zag for the pin - our correspondent said it was a great spot.


----------



## gamezman111 (Apr 18, 2011)

- A tribute video was aired for Edge and it was announced that Alberto Del Rio will host a retirement party for Edge this Friday on SmackDown. 

- WWE Champion The Miz came out and talked about John Morrison replacing R-Trith in the triple threat match at Extreme Rules on 5/1. The Miz then revealed that match will be held inside a steel cage. 

Miz sat on a chair in the middle of the ring and started running down London. Sin Cara's music hit and he interrupted Miz. John Cena then came out as well, to a very mixed reaction. The RAW General Manager booked Sin Cara and John Cena vs. The Miz and Alex Riley for tonight. 

- John Cena and Sin Cara defeated Alex Riley and The Miz. Miz left Riley alone at the end of the match. Sin Cara hit Riley with a move off the top rope and Cena hit him with the AA for the pin. 

- Edge will be at SmackDown in person this Friday


----------



## gamezman111 (Apr 18, 2011)

JOHN MORRISSON REPLACES R TRUTH IN MAIN EVENT AT ER.

SIN CARA & JOHN CENA V MIZ AND ALEX RILEY MAIN EVENT ON RAW.


----------



## gamezman111 (Apr 18, 2011)

dsaas


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

You know theres a dedicated spoiler thread right.....


----------



## gamezman111 (Apr 18, 2011)

i know but for those of them that didnt want it posted... here it is


----------



## AZwrestle (Feb 15, 2009)

gamezman111 said:


> i know but for those of them that didnt want it posted... here it is


get ready to get banned  dick


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

gamezman111 said:


> i know but for those of them that didnt want it posted... here it is


Bit of a cunt really aren't you.


----------



## Spinferno (Apr 4, 2011)

Beelzebubs said:


> Bit of a cunt really aren't you.


More like a giant flaming labia.


----------



## IamNexus (Nov 2, 2010)

xXWoRMachineXx said:


> Two things to say to you, sir.
> 
> 1. Your sig is too hot. I must ask what is her name and has she worked in the adult film industry in any way?


Her Name is Misa Campo, and I don't believe so disappointingly...


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

^^ what he said

AND LABIA


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

gamezman111 said:


> i know but for those of them that didnt want it posted... here it is


Even though I know whats happened at Raw tonight you sir are a dick for telling people on this thread. If people wanted to know they'd read the spoiler thread.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Well I wasn't planning on watching RAW tonight...but I was considering it. And so I avoid the spoiler thread only to read a spoiler in here. Thanks a lot cunt. Enjoy the ban.


----------



## Bartman (Jun 13, 2005)

What an asshole . 

Question here, don't enjoy reading spoilers before watching a show - but does this look to be worth staying up till 4am for or should I just read the spoilers and sleep? ..


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

Bartman said:


> What an asshole .
> 
> Question here, don't enjoy reading spoilers before watching a show - but does this look to be worth staying up till 4am for or should I just read the spoilers and sleep? ..


I'm not gonna tell you what happens but it does look like a good show tonight. Sorry in advance if I end up being wrong and its shit.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

gamezman111 said:


> JOHN MORRISSON REPLACES R TRUTH IN MAIN EVENT AT ER.
> 
> SIN CARA & JOHN CENA V MIZ AND ALEX RILEY MAIN EVENT ON RAW.


:banplz:


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

gamezman111 said:


> JOHN MORRISSON REPLACES R TRUTH IN MAIN EVENT AT ER.
> 
> SIN CARA & JOHN CENA V MIZ AND ALEX RILEY MAIN EVENT ON RAW.


OK, fuck you, you piece of shit


----------



## Spinferno (Apr 4, 2011)

Guys stop quoting him, since the spoilers are still showing up. He's a cunt-jalopy. Let's leave it at that.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

wats worse the guy who wrote the spoilers, or the ones who quoted him?fpalm


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

haha don't quote him.. wtf


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Yes! Just saw the Raw preview while watching Tough Enough and just heard JR! 

Awesome.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

KICK HIS FUCKING ASS, SKIDMARKS!


----------



## alex shelley (Jul 1, 2008)

anyone can pm me a stream id be grateful, poor uni student without a tv here


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Skidmarks promo on TE will be promo of the night, guaranteed.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

here we go


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Here we go


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

We need a 10 minute Skidmark promo and a match against Hogan!


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Zookeepah to make an impact tonight. And that's the Truf, the whole Truf, an' nothin' but the Truf'!


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

This is so far a great Monday night.!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Way to open with a stereotype, Cole.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

How can Raw follow the greatness of a Skidmark promo?


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

JR! JR! JR! JR! JR! JR! JR! JR! JR!


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

small arena but it's definitely full


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Kicking off with the Zookeeper.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I love that JR has just suddenly came back. Awesome.


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

from the excellence of TE, to r-truth


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Joel said:


> How can Raw follow the greatness of a Skidmark promo?


Power ranger references.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

JR & King together again is awesome.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I am still disgruntled over R-Truth's presence in the title match. Actually I am disgruntled by his presence on the roster. Actually, his presence on the planet.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

shitty open to the show


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Can't believe this guy is going to get a world title shot.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

The Striker said:


> Skidmarks promo on TE will be promo of the night, guaranteed.


Well it will surely be better than this.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

MANCHESTER ENGLAND, WASSUP?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Cole is giving them the business.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Zookeepah...Mistah Main Event


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Wade Barrett, Regal, or Layla guaranteed to be on sometime tonight


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

WASUP WASUP WASUP!!


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

man if truth walked by me rapping id just be facepalming...


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Zack Ryder 
==========
Ratings

Sign


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

How long is JR going to be commentating? I'm not complaining though


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

zoookeeeeper


----------



## selfmademob (Jul 27, 2010)

Make some noise, London, Wisconsin!!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

i surprised he didn't mistake it for Nottingham


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

PARIS, WHATS UP!!!!? 

and troll face in the crowd lol


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

Fuck off R-truth


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Different set used tonight


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

I love it when its obvious WWE has faked the cheers.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

zack ryder= ratings sign


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Why can't we follow Canada's suit, and not allow this guy into our country?


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Ron Killings was the shit.

R-Truth is shit.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

:lmao


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

I had problems y'all


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

He's happy cause JoMo has cold shoulders


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Marks and heat are mostly canned tonight so I really don't buy the pop for the Zookeepah.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

i had problems yawwww


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

This guy cant cut a promo. The guy on tough enough did a better promo.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

He's the truth... Like it or not!


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

Zack Ryder signs, love it.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

SJFC said:


> :lmao


I LOL'd when I saw that.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Hammertron said:


> man if truth walked by me rapping id just be facepalming...


That would be worth a gif if someone actually did that.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

So JR is back full time????? I hope so!!


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

horrible promo

hate taped RAWs


----------



## IamNexus (Nov 2, 2010)

Ryder = Ratings


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

What the fuck is going on :lmao


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Truth is married?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

zack ryder= ratings

now thats the truth


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

OMG why would you put two of the company's worst talkers in the ring together?!?!?! This was such an awful tag team.


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

Lady luck = melina


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm married, I don't have no lady...WHAT?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Morrison and Truth promoing against each other. fpalm

Amazingly bad booking.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Trollface sign lmao


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

Two mic Gods here. LOL


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

This is fucking boring.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)




----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

He's in good shape...because he can dance!


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

I smell a JoMo heel turn.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Trish= Lady Luck


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Truth is hilarious :lmao


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

lmao this segment is ridiculous


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

DEHYDRATION IS NOT ALLOWED


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

I lold at the water.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Truth drinking during Cena's entrance. :lmao


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

These guys are fucking zilches on the mic. Oh my kingdom for a Val Venis.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Morrison getting booed.....


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Akwardness. Collective mic skills are pish.

Ryder = Ratings sign is win!


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

JoMo heel turn


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

skidmarks cuts a promo better than this fuckhead.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Morrison is looking like the real heel


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Wait, does any of this matter since he did beat JoMo clean?


----------



## Awesome Bomb (Mar 28, 2011)

this is painful


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

AM I IN GOOD SHAPE FOLKS?


NOOOOOO


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

What a shitty segment. Stop just stop.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

This is the worst.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

this is horrible, what the hell is this


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

this is bad...


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

fuckers never watched a puro match then they drink water all the time


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

What's happening right now?


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

r truth sucks.. wow


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Why the hell is Vince punishing me??


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I am cringing...holy fuck Morrison is horrible.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Morrison is boring me.


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

Oh my goodness, this promo is going horrible and there's absolutely no crowd reaction.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

And this is why WWE can't find a new face to push.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

I like R-Truth, but they are going to make me get tired of him while they shove him in everyones face while trying to convince people that he deserves to have a WWE Championship title shot.

Get Morrison off the mic.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

God, shut up and wrestle!!!


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Worst. Raw. Opening. Promo. EVER.

fpalm


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

what in the hell is going on right now?


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Nexus One said:


> Morrison getting booed.....


Honestly there is no way to tell who they are booing, I thought they were booing Truth.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

JoMo smokes poles.

8*D

NEWPORTS OR KOOLS, MAI .....H!

Edit: Holy Moller ah JEEZUZ this is a bad promo.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

This is why he hasn't been pushed, for those wondering.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

yep this is bad


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

JoMo..straight edge parkour


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Is smoking cigarettes a big deal over there in the UK?


----------



## IamNexus (Nov 2, 2010)

So much heat on cena's entrance that he needed water to cool down


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

They both getting BOOED


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

VRsick said:


> this is bad...


It's two terrible lack of mic skills talking. Problem?


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

This is horrible


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

OMG - I was going to try to watch RAW this week. This promo sucks, I have seen better mic work at a third grade play.


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

This whole segment really is awkward...


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

what the fuck am i watching

the draft is next week?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

the crowd right now >>>fpalm


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Such a waste of time...


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Can anyone explain why it says at the top right, Sky Sports 3 LIVE? It was filmed hours ago.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

What in the world :lmao


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

worst promo team ever


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

morrison smokes cocks


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

Morrison is a donkey on the mic but he should win this match (if it happens)


----------



## game27 (Jan 30, 2006)

This is horrible


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

What in the BLUE hell is going on here?


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

scrilla said:


> skidmarks cuts a promo better than this fuckhead.


And that's the _truth_.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

it would be the first time also john...


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

HE SAID *WRESTLE*!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Future endeavored.


----------



## Kamaria (Jun 10, 2009)

MORRISON SAID WRESTLE.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

JoMo has just made me a hater. I fucking hate arrogant pricks preaching about smoking.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Can anyone remember a time in wrestling when two "top guys" could have such an awful promo? Seriously I'm asking cause I've never seen it.


----------



## bloomersthEdgehead (Oct 27, 2010)

Zack ryder sign = win.
norwich fan holding it up = makes me want to bash my fucking head in. and his. stupid inbred cunt.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

RKO696 said:


> Is smoking cigarettes a big deal over there in the UK?


Illegal in the workplace or any public building


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

I cant tell if there in keyfabe mode or not.lmao


----------



## AJJets107 (Jan 2, 2007)

Skidmarks promo on Tough Enough > Morrison/Truth


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

scrilla said:


> skidmarks cuts a promo better than this fuckhead.


Ripping open Truth like Mikael. Would be truly epic.


----------



## Proc (Jan 4, 2011)

man this opening segment sucks 

I didn't go to bed to see THIS???


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Neither can cut a promo for shit, but at least Truth has charisma.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I don't know about the people in London, but I know I don't want to see this.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

awkward

isn't "fight" one of the banned WWE words?


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

morrison makes me go ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZz


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*end this already*


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Comedy show...


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

This is an awful promo.


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

Oh that joke failed hard


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh god... it's dying. I don't know what this is, but it's dying.


----------



## Basel (Apr 2, 2007)

This is fucking awful.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Is it Thursday? This is feeling oddly like TNA.


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

LMAO @ no reaction from the crowd.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

This is a fucking awful start to the show.


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

what the fuck


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Literally awful. Brutal.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Truth asking London for a ***.


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_This hurts_


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm actually cringing here. This is fucking horrible.


----------



## IamNexus (Nov 2, 2010)

This is terrible, unfair on the UK audience to have to put up with these two doing promos.


----------



## Awesome Bomb (Mar 28, 2011)

hahaha troll face sign. I maybe late but I just noticed it. lol


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

THIS IS DUMB WHY WONT IT STOP


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

Does R-Truth actually smoke? :lol:


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

I need some water too and Truth is better on the mic than Morrison


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

JoBlo fucking trolling on Truth. JoBlo is pissing me off.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Skidmarks >>> Morrisson>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>truth


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

God this is awful


----------



## Schutzy86 (Feb 22, 2011)

Terrible. Turrible. Terrible Terrible Turrible Turrible.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

I see the Darth Vader WWWYKI sign!


----------



## selfmademob (Jul 27, 2010)

Obama smokes and he's a good guy... 

wait..


----------



## MR_PERVERT_ (Jan 11, 2011)

WOW!!!! What on earth has happened to professional wrestling? I have never seen a show with this many piped in cheers...


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

Its like listing to Microsoft SAM arguing with a living speech impediment


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

He didn't ask for luck!
Burnsauce!
Yo Momma so fat!


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

I just had to put my TV on mute cause this shit went downhill real fast :lmao


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

Awkward....


----------



## FootieGamer (Feb 4, 2007)

That promo sucked.


----------



## tjstaff (Aug 18, 2009)

Cigarettes? "Wrestle?" Unscripted promo? What the fuck?


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

This is really awkward


all this pal'n around and friendly jabs


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

YOU BOTH SUCK! YOU BOTH SUCK! YOU BOTH SUCK! One of the WORST opening promos of ALL TIME


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

R-Truth: " Ain't I in good shape ya'll?! "

Crowd: "BOOOOOOOO"


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

At least JR will sell.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

I hope they both lose.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Kenny this is turrible. I´ll watch TNT again.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

This is fucking dumb lol


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

The Zookeeper makes me very uncomfortable.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

scrilla said:


> skidmarks cuts a promo better than this fuckhead.


I can't help but agree. The Jersey bitch couldn't even look the guy in the eye when he cut it.

This is just boring and bad. They've killed this crowd dead. And this guy is main eventing a PPV. I can't believe I'm saying this but Lethal Lockdown was a better main event than what ER's ME will be.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

So why couldn't they just have Morrison win last week if Morrison wins this?


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

is there a writers strike?


----------



## IamNexus (Nov 2, 2010)

I love that these two literally shut all the buzz from the crowd.

That was shocking


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

They're really selling the water thing. It wasn't that funny.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

screw water, i need a fucking shot of whiskey after hearing that promo


----------



## ODRiley (Sep 9, 2008)

holy jesus. this is horrible. Can we just please fire half the roster and get people in there that know how to fucking talk?

Oh and ive always kept positive about Morrison and thought they should push him. I give up. The guy is a joke. I dont care if he can twirl around in the air. The guy just sucks. 

And R-Truth.... Just... No.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh thank god, a commercial.


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

Thank god they finally put the mics down.


----------



## GaresTaylan (Sep 21, 2010)

Ive been watching wrestling since 1994 - and I can finally say I have heard the worst fucking promo in history on Raw.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

That was the worst thing i've ever seen. If this is what the future of WWE will be like Vince may as well give up now.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

They are making to much of this water thing

"WHATS UP" (AKA POP FOR ME YOU FUCKERS)


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Okay I get it. They are making Truth the out of shape black guy who smokes. Good job


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Take notes Punk and Jericho.


----------



## SlackjawTimChuggin (Mar 6, 2011)

Hammertron said:


> yep this is bad


YOU CANT HANDLE THE TRUTH!


----------



## Schutzy86 (Feb 22, 2011)

ElTerrible said:


> Kenny this is turrible. I´ll watch TNT again.


Just turrible. That guy is a knucklehead


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

RKO696 said:


> I just had to put my TV on mute cause this shit went downhill real fast :lmao


That's when you know something is terrible.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

You hear that? I do, it's the sound of a pin dropping in the O2.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

IamNexus said:


> This is terrible, unfair on the UK audience to have to put up with these two doing promos.


Wait, when did I say that line in your sig? I'm not that clever!


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

SPCDRI said:


> *JoMo smokes poles.*
> 
> 8*D
> 
> ...


lol ok that got me to crack up


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Man, more like WHAT THE FUCK? 

Horrible, like they wrote that pomo themselves.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

12 minutes in and Raw has only served to confuse and disturb me.


----------



## 2nd Coming (Aug 22, 2008)

that was a really strange promo... O_O


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Morrison need to take Truth's place in the ME of ER. An dat's the trooth!


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Deary me, what a load of shit.


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

so why is jomo being such an ass?


----------



## ODRiley (Sep 9, 2008)

you guys are so right. Skidmarks cut a better promo tonight than either of these tools EVER have.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

this is the weirdest intro to raw in a while.


----------



## Macho Madness (Feb 17, 2011)

planetarydeadlock said:


> Does R-Truth actually smoke? :lol:


I don't know what WWE's policy is on such a thing, but you may be surprised how many Indy wrestlers I've seen smoke after a match.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Well, you guys got what you wanted. No Cena. No Orton. Morrison and Truth. Fresh faces...

How many people were praying for Cena to interrupt?

*raises hand*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

That was one of the worst openings of Raw in awhile. I expected crap from Truth, but JoMo was just bad on another level.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

SummerLove said:


> this is the weirdest intro to raw in a while.


The crappiest don't you mean?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Human Nature said:


> So why couldn't they just have Morrison win last week if Morrison wins this?


Because maybe him having to wait a week to get his title match was his punishment for the "cold shoulder" thing.


----------



## ChazThrasher (Mar 23, 2011)

god morrisson sucks!

His promos wouldn't cut it in a playschool argument


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

And that, professionally speaking, is called "showing your ass."

One of the worst 12 minutes on the mic ever.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

If that promo was actually scripted, WWE should fire the entire writing staff.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Two of the worst people on the mic


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Both guys, after giving their longest promos in years are recieving Vickie Guerrero get the fuck off my screen heat.


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

Best part of that segment was the commercial break. Even the crowd booed the both of them. Weird shit.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Undertaker_Fan94 said:


> so why is jomo being such an ass?


His new gimmick needs to be a cuckold, that way the crowd can boo him and admire Melina's entrance


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Berbarito said:


> I hope they both lose.


No, we do.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Skidmarks promo skills SHITS on John Morrison. MORRISON SUCKS! Morrison SUCKS!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

R Truth looked PROPER HEEL!


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Wow! Both of these guys should hold the WWE Championship concurrently. . . we could get promos of that quality every week.


----------



## IamNexus (Nov 2, 2010)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Wait, when did I say that line in your sig? I'm not that clever!


Hornswoggle Miz girl I believe


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

2nd Coming said:


> that was a really strange promo... O_O


I think the word you're looking for is *AWFUL!!!*


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

London needs some Otunga in their.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Jomo heel turn maybe? Yes please.


----------



## thefranchise03 (Nov 27, 2008)

That was a good promo. Quit hatin'.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

And THAT right there is why Morrison will never get a push as a top face. All the good ring skills in the world aren't going to help him when this is what he produces. Jesus. If they put him in the position of having to open the show every week like Cena or Miz or whoever I think people would tune out and never tune back in again. Damn that was just outright terrible.


----------



## Mizunderstood (Apr 7, 2011)

That was awful. With it being taped I wouldn't have left that as the opening segment.


----------



## alexfakelastname (Oct 17, 2009)

I really have seen us, backyarders, cut better promos, that was pathetic.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Hehe. I've really missed JR.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Mikhael > Truth > Morrison. Sad but true. We end one program by a promo saving someone and enter another program with promos straight away showing how it shouldn't be done.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm waiting for the point where we find out Vince is just seeing how terrible he can make his product before people just completely stop showing up

then he's just like "Just kidding folks! Testing the waters is all!" and gets rid of TV-PG and and renames the show World Wrestling Entertainment


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

"I never witnessed what I saw last week!"

Then why didn't you say something about it?


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Put skidmarks in the WWE main event, he can cut a better promo than these two.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

It's so quiet.


----------



## 2nd Coming (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm finding Cole more entertaining than what's going on in the ring LOL


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

I didn't even catch the part where they agreed to put Truth's title shot on the line. Do they even try to improve their mic abilities?


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Lmao Cole's such a dick


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Monumental bomb on both of their parts, particularly Morrison. 

R Truth is the heel here?


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Jordo said:


> Two of the worst people on the mic


It's so bad, it's brilliant.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Why does everyone bitch about promos. How bout this, be glad we get a match between two athletes and not to entertainers.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

They made Morrison in the beginning look like the heel though lol


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Cole STFU. The Rock fucking drank from a bottle of water in the main event of Wrestlemania X-Seven. Or his match at XIX with Austin...either way... shut your fucking mouth Cole.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Beelzebubs said:


> Mikhael > Truth > Morrison. Sad but true. We end one program by a promo saving someone and enter another program with promos straight away showing how it shouldn't be done.


Makes you wonder why Truth is about to job to Morrison


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Morrison's clotheslines bug the hell outta me. They look like crap - like a really blatantly fake kung fu movie.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Beelzebubs said:


> Mikhael > Truth > Dead Monkey Fetus > Ken Anderson > Morrison.


Fixed.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Damn, Truth needs a five year old dancing kid to help him get over.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Lawler's insults are so lame


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

LMAO @ Cole/King.

Christ this is funny as hell.


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

shot at from both sides.. so true

"you'd know a lot about sucking"... awkward silence
I wonder..


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

They had good material but neither guy was able to deliver the promo


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

*Can Lawyler and Cole call the match and shut the fuck up.*


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

You are the only one to be shot at from both sides.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

"OMGZ WHY ISNTZ MORRISON AA WORLD CHAMPION?"

thats exactly why....he needs a mime gimmick


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

omg king is hilarious this is so funny


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

"You'd know a lot about sucking."

That's not PG.


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Wow a pop for a Morrison win?


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

"You know a lot about sucking."

Because that's PG!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

So much for JoMo being "buried"


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

cole is a fucking cunt


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

At least Truth can now **** off into irrelevance again.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Oh snap, King.

"You'd know all about sucking"


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Cole knows a lot about sucking huh.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Morrisson is going where? When did that stipulation get mentioned?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

garbage. r-truth is 1000x better than John Morrison


----------



## Mizunderstood (Apr 7, 2011)

Morrison hit that well.


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

The way they just replaced Truth with Jomo was so messed up.


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

Morrison wins. Good.

I knew that would happen as Truth the dumbfuck posted on Twitter he'd lost his opportunity before the broadcast. Talk about a botcher...


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I don't know what's worse, the opening promo or these hens cackling at each other at the announcer's booth!


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

Why is Cole questioning JR and King's commentating? Cole, you're the one that called a move a "throw" not long ago.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

FUCK YOU JOHN MORRISON! FUCK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

morrison is not over?? listen to that


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

Thank god Truth is out!!!


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

That was fast

Maybe Vince remembered who R-Truth was


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Woo! Jomo in the main event


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

At least Morrison will give us a better match.

Turn Morrison turn! Turn Morrison turn!


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

The WWE fucking with truth again lol


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

I shudder to think what Cole has in store for Lawler later.

Wow. Morrison's the #1 contender along with Cena. Send R-Truth to Smackdown already.


----------



## 2nd Coming (Aug 22, 2008)

Don't cry Truth!


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

If Truth turns heel, he will be new IWC darling


----------



## MR_PERVERT_ (Jan 11, 2011)

Piped in 1...2...3's and pops


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm not liking this Punch and Judy shtick.

Squash match, too.

"We just watched the entire complexion of the main event change."

We sure did Jerry. We sure did.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Oh, Truth.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

who didn't see that coming


----------



## Proc (Jan 4, 2011)

:lmao: so much about Truth's main event push


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Dont feel bad Truth, Melina will make you feel better


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

ZOOKEPAH HEEL TURN


----------



## Caribou (Aug 14, 2010)

Lol at austen 3:16 sign.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Here it comes...


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

natetendo83 said:


> Wow a pop for a Morrison win?


No the pop was because they moved the mics far away from Truth and Morrison.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

JOMO YOU WERE MY FWIEND


----------



## Awesome Bomb (Mar 28, 2011)

R Truth heel turn!!


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

INCOMING HEEL TURN

WITH CIGS


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

I hope it turns into a 4-Way. I'm not black and I guess it's not a big deal but I was liking seeing a black guy get a shot at the title.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And now Morrison supposedly feels bad after suckering in Truth. Who's the heel here?

Beat his ass Truth.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

HEEL TURN


----------



## skywalker_wan (Jun 3, 2005)

This will end up being a fatal 4-way I bet.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Truth Heel Turn!


DRAMA


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

I knew you could never cheer for a SMOKER


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Punt him!


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

He's turning heel


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

HEEL TURN


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

I'm glad they made Truth look like a complete idiot. Here comes the turn.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Now THAT is what R-Truth needed.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

None of youse my frands anymo!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Does a heel turn mean R-Truth can't sing his special tune anymore?


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Ah, Truth turns. Hm.


----------



## JuulDK (Aug 13, 2006)

*R-Truth heel turn!!!!! Fuck yeah!!*


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

TRUTH! THATS YO FWIEND!


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

r truth has just become the 2nd top heel in raw behind the miz


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

beat his arse


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Have TNA and WWE just switched roles temporarily? Lockdown was actually good and Raw opens with a shitty segment plus they change the PPV main event card after one week and have a swerve with very little logic.


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

truth out and jomo in = awesome


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

truth heel turn


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

who sucks?


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Dylanlip said:


> INCOMING HEEL TURN
> 
> WITH CIGS




stop spoiling it


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

Heel Turn in action.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

shit that looked brutal


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

And suddenly people will love R-Truth just because he's a heel now.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I wonder how many R-Truth marks we're gonna see now.


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

He's walking like Skip Sheffield. Might as well start jobbing now.

Wait...


----------



## Basel (Apr 2, 2007)

Truth heel turn. I like it.

I can see the match turning into a fatal-4-way or something at Extreme Rules.


----------



## Mizunderstood (Apr 7, 2011)

What's up becomes you suck


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Alright, the only thing I'm interested in now, is how will he enter next week. 
After I see that, I'm sure I won't care anymore.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

truth future endeavored 
no wats up=not over


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

THE ZOOKEEPAH HAS TURNED ON THE ANIMALS!!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Instant Karma said:


> JOMO YOU WERE MY FWIEND


I'd mark for Truth to pull a Batista: "YOU WERE SUPPOSED TO BE MY FWIEND!"


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

seems like every match, r-truths mouth bleeds. Maybe that an indication you shouldnt wrestle with those god damm piercings.


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

Why turn R Truth heel... Morrison would make a way better heel than him. He's even been acting like a heel in real life lately.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)




----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

So now Morrison is in the title match


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

R Truth should have smoked Lucky Strikes.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Awkward :lmao


----------



## 2nd Coming (Aug 22, 2008)

wow this is so stupid! "i'm sorry?" wtf!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

With the 4 guys in the main event, Cena, Miz, JoMo and Truth, the black guy is the heel? I can't really count Miz cause he fuckin sux...


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Truths popularity automatically increases by 90% on this forum now.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

lmso WTF is he doing


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Worst heel turn in history_


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

There's nothing Truth could do to make me care about him


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

Aww?

What in the holy Raggle Fraggle is this shit?


----------



## IamNexus (Nov 2, 2010)

Truth is guna kiss him


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

So Truth's gimmick is that he drinks water. Genius.


----------



## skywalker_wan (Jun 3, 2005)

lol


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

I want to see a smart crowd finally replace the reply of "What's Up" with "You Suck!" everytime Truth tries to get a reaction with his entrance.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

"You aint ma fwend no more Jawn"


----------



## GaresTaylan (Sep 21, 2010)

NOT THE WATER!!!


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

This Truth is already 100 times better than the old one.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

I love it when bad faces make great heels.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

WATAH! WATAH! WATAH!


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

They are making him crazy like he was in TNA, smart move but we know what the WWE does with black folks


----------



## ChazThrasher (Mar 23, 2011)

Anyone else notice that the "you suck" chants and every other chant getting heard are american?? that isnt very fool proof or smart


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Wow big heat for Truth.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

This is a long ass turn.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Crowd is making heel Truth awesome.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

He is CRACKING LOL


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

hopefully this turn will completely ruin truths career


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

buncha racists in london


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

this crowd is fail or not miced up properly


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

truth! got some king booker in him, heel run should be very entertaining, already has been.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

The R-Truth Sucks chant does flow easily.


----------



## Proc (Jan 4, 2011)

I see this as another indication for the reports about Vince's unability in recent months to set his mind like he used to do. There are lots of reports that he changes his mind about every 5 minutes.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

GIF MOMENT right there...R TRUTH! R TRUTH!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

who are ya who are ya who are ya who are ya who are ya chants love it


----------



## Caribou (Aug 14, 2010)

Lol at brits chanting wawtuh. Learn to say water. Bunch of crazies.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

R-False


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Jesus christ..I don't care anymore. End the segment already.


----------



## skywalker_wan (Jun 3, 2005)

R-Truth is gonna put Morrison out of the match.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

YOU DID DIS JAWN. YOU DID IT!


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

This is taking too long lol

I have a feeling this turns into a 4 way at extreme rules


----------



## Awesome Bomb (Mar 28, 2011)

next week R Truth will come to the ring smoking a newport and drinking a bottle of avion.

What the hell are they chanting??


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

paydirt


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

Fuck this is weird. But entertaining at the same time.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

CenationHLR said:


> This Truth is already 100 times better than the old one.


I don't think so Tim


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

CenationHLR said:


> This Truth is already 100 times better than the old one.


Agreed. Great heel turn, and very well executed. Having Morrison con Truth out of the spot, and make fun of him was brilliant writing to set it up.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Beelzebubs said:


> I want to see a smart crowd finally replace the reply of "What's Up" with "You Suck!" everytime Truth tries to get a reaction with his entrance.


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

who are ya, who are ya, who are ya XD

love that


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Hard for this to be a shocking heel turn when nobody really cares about either superstar_


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

ohh noezzz he hitz him with the watterz bottle


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

This beat down of Morrison has gone on too long.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

ChazThrasher said:


> Anyone else notice that the "you suck" chants and every other chant getting heard are american?? that isnt very fool proof or smart


The who are ya chant seems to prove otherwise.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

God Damn, how many of these assholes from the WWE are gonna do Paydirt as their finishing move???


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

23 minute segment, that needn't last 2.3 minutes.


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

if Truth turns heel I may very well start to pull for him


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Wait...
I'm supposed to boo a black man? This will be difficult, but I will try.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

R-Truth...WHO ARE YA?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

"You did this John"
No more fwiends for Truth.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

wtf?

Ah ffs


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

and after that I still don't about T-Truth

The crowd put in more effort

edit: OK I loved the smoke


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

And so it begins. Everyone's gonna be on top of R-Truth's dick now that he's a heel.


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

Vince would rather have guys like Truth and Morrison in the main event than a Benjamin, MVP or Anderson?

You crazy bastard


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He looks like a straight up crackhead from Hunts Point. :lmao
Love it.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

'Oo are ya? is a fucking awful chant.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Alright, we get it, he hates Morrison but secretly loves him. End it.

:lmao


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

they gave this 1/4 of raw


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

LMAO he got smokes from the crowd.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

GENTLEMEN.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

What's rooyar? WTF is that shit?

LIGHT IT UP!!!!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

THIS ISN'T PG!


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

this shit isn't so pg.


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

lol


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

This is such a jarringly bad start to Raw. I might rewatch Lockdown instead of this. Seriously.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

smoking on a pg show wow


----------



## 2nd Coming (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm feeeeeling it!!


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Ummm, are we really seeing this?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

This is glorious :lmao


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

what a pimp hahaha


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

omg OMFG they are doing this


----------



## Amc78 (Apr 9, 2011)

25 minutes of my life that I will never get back.... This is bad. TNA bad....


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

what a rebel


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

He's smoking!! PG IS DEAD!!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Truth gonna have a smoke! Epic heel turn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

WHAT THE HELL AM I WATCHING!?


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

I hope th whole smoking thing really isn't his gimmick. I just hope he becomes a crazy heel


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

SMOKING ISN'T PG!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I need a gif of that immediately.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Shit man taking puffs on national tv lol


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Smoking is bad m'kay kids?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Total Hardy moment....well they are friends.

Fwends.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Caribou said:


> Lol at brits chanting wawtuh. Learn to say water. Bunch of crazies.


Correcting English people on English?


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

So they're turning R-Thruth heel. They'll have to start calling him Black Lies from now on...

>.<


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

*SMOKE THAT CIGARETTE R -TRUTH
YOU GREAT HEEL YOU.*


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

HOLLLY FUCKKKKK


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao at lighting up


----------



## Awesome Bomb (Mar 28, 2011)

SMOKING!!! full blown heel now.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

wwe has jumped the shark


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Having a smoke? Jesus.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

SMOKING!? ON WWE PROGRAMMING!? WHAT WILL MY IMAGINARY KIDS THINK!?


----------



## idontfeardeath (Oct 19, 2009)

Caribou said:


> Lol at brits chanting wawtuh. Learn to say water. Bunch of crazies.


The chant is "Who Are Ya"


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

CenationHLR said:


> This Truth is already 100 times better than the old one.


Oh jeez... It's already started...

Oh... And...

WHAT? SMOKING? ON MY PG WWE???


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Cigs are not PG lol

This is going on WAY too long. Stop giving the 2 worst people so much time


----------



## Basel (Apr 2, 2007)

Laughing at Truth smoking the cigarette.

"That's illegal" chants.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Madison EAGLES chant?


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

R-Truth is now god


----------



## tjstaff (Aug 18, 2009)

Uhhh did WWE partner up with an Anti-Cigarette campaign?


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

THINK OF THE CHILDREN!


----------



## GaresTaylan (Sep 21, 2010)

"THINK OF THE CHILDREN!!!"


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This is unbelievably **** erotic.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

haha at the fan "won't somebody think of the children"


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

THE CIGS


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

LMAO @ the look on truth's face

He fucking looks crazy

Smoking cigarettes is illegal in England?


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

think of the children lmfao!


----------



## wildx213 (Feb 3, 2006)

Think of the Children!


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

Sky sucks. They cut away before the smoking part here in the UK.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Ok this just went awful. Please stop wasting more of our time with this heel turn.

"Please think of the children R-Truth!" I just splooged.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Really?
A "Smoking" gimmick, I guess it works in today's era. 
What are they saying? "That's a *****"??? :lmao


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

lmao 
lady: someone please think of the children!!!!! lol


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

LOLOLOLOL 

"Think of the children! Please think of the children!"

LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

THINK OF THE CHILDREN, TRUTH! :lmao


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

According to people who was there Truth lit up a *** and blew smoke into JoMo's face, the crowd then chanted...

THAT'S ILLEGAL! THAT'S ILLEGAL! THAT'S ILLEGAL! shame it got edited out it seems.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Nearly 30 mins that segment, WWE pull yourself together.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

what the hell is going on?


----------



## Mr. Blonde (Nov 6, 2006)

Bad start to Raw? Are you guys kidding? Morrison gets into the main event and R-Truth becomes an awesome heel, the best moment of his career.


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

The death of the PG Era.
Finally.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Truth played his role pretty well there. With the shit Morrison's been pulling recently I was cheering on Truth though.


----------



## Mizunderstood (Apr 7, 2011)

Anyone hear that lady "think of the children"


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

I'm so confused right now


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Just tuned in to see R-Truth smoking and someone yelling "Think of the children"

Good times


----------



## IamNexus (Nov 2, 2010)

Wtf, I want to see the smoking.

Boring Subway breaks


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Think of the children :lmao


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Turing Truth into a crackhead. I love it.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Looked like Jeff Hardy puffing on iMPACT!. lolz


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

RKO696 said:


> LMAO @ the look on truth's face
> 
> He fucking looks crazy
> 
> Smoking cigarettes is illegal in England?


in public buildings it is yea


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

instead of rapping every week he could rap bad things to the crowd while smoking


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

R-Truth is basically sandman


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

"Think of the children!" lol..

Ron Killings as returned...


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

halarious lol


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

No joke, that was the absolute WORST start to a Raw I have seen in years. Goodness gracious. They completely killed the crowd with that awful promo and match. I'm actually in shock at how fucking bad it was. My only reaction is fpalm.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

I can't wait for people to mark out for R.Truth now. Wow. What a longass segment..


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Think of the children saved the first half hour of Raw.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

I really liked that heel turn. I definitely think Truth is better as a heel.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Man. Soccer fans apparently have the worst chants imaginable. Woof.

CM Punk is heel for being straightedge. R-Truth is heel for smoking. I'm so confused.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

How come we aren't getting any smoking on sky sports 3?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

THATS ILLEGAL!


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Mizunderstood said:


> Anyone hear that lady "think of the children"


Really? :lmao


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

"whats up"
"you suck"
"whats up"
"you suck"
"whats up"
"you suck"


----------



## GaresTaylan (Sep 21, 2010)

Seriously, I'm never doing acid before Raw again.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Maybe finally truth won't be so fucking corny as balls if he's a heel. What's Up! You Suck! What's Up! You Suck!


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Well, no one can say that was the same ol shit, for better or for worse.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Bret Hart on Tough Enough with Steve Austin next week.... damn, Tough Enough just keeps getting more and more completely amazing.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

This crowd is gold, give them a world title push!


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Truth will get a fine then from our country lol.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

The crowd is making this show so far


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

scrilla said:


> wwe has jumped the shark


For sure.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

Wow. I can't believe Truth pulls out one of the years most entertaining segments.


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

very unexpected, yet welcomed.. Truth having some character now? no way


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

I can't even believe what I just saw.....


----------



## Macho Madness (Feb 17, 2011)

Charmqn said:


> I really liked that heel turn. I definitely think Truth is better as a heel.


Agreed. 

Were those camels?


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

RKO696 said:


> LMAO @ the look on truth's face
> 
> He fucking looks crazy
> 
> Smoking cigarettes is illegal in England?




its illegal inside a public place, but theres an exception for entertainers etc


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh man I didnt see the smoking part, did they edit out here in England?


----------



## 2nd Coming (Aug 22, 2008)

Im interested to see where this smoker/water drinker heel gimmick goes next!!


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Why the fuck is Sky on a ****ing break!?!?!


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

R-Truth heel turn?!?!?! Bwahahahahahahaha!!!!! I actually kinda like it!!


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

R-truth is officially in my top 3 wrestlers in roster now


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

well definately one of the better heel turns in wwe the last few yrs, hope they dont f it up....i wonder if he'll get a new theme, i mean whats up is just too face


----------



## Coney718 (Oct 11, 2010)

Im digging the heel turn. It was long overdue. The smoking just added to it. Great job by Truth. Hopefully he gets a complete make over from his hair to his music. Interested to see where this character can go.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

ok fuck the haters that was Great


I look forward to seeing more Heel R-Truth


----------



## FootieGamer (Feb 4, 2007)

Think of the children R-Truth!


----------



## JTX (Apr 7, 2009)

I had to have a cigarette after that.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Mr. Blonde said:


> Bad start to Raw? Are you guys kidding? Morrison gets into the main event and R-Truth becomes an awesome heel, the best moment of his career.


Narrowly edging out his stint as K-Kwik and the time he claimed to be a keeper of Zoos.


----------



## NB Cone Stold (Sep 22, 2005)

Steve. said:


> According to people who was there Truth lit up a *** and blew smoke into JoMo's face, the crowd then chanted...
> 
> THAT'S ILLEGAL! THAT'S ILLEGAL! THAT'S ILLEGAL! shame it got edited out it seems.


HAHAHA omg, I thought they were saying "That's a *****" or something like that. def thought i heard *****


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

That was pretty fucking glorious. Is PG seriously dead? No way in hell lighting up right in front of the camera is PG.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Pootie Tang heel turn going on right dere.


----------



## xLAW84x (Apr 6, 2011)

Is R Truth supposed to have a split personality disorder?


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

of course what if punk and truth are on the same show after the draft, smoking isnt straight edge


----------



## Coney718 (Oct 11, 2010)

Figure4Leglock said:


> R-truth is officially in my top 3 wrestlers in roster now


Me too. This character has mega potential


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Blowing smoke on Morrison? That's such a nuts heel turn.


----------



## ChazThrasher (Mar 23, 2011)

smoking is illegal in public places for everyone!
even the rolling stones got the rap for lighting up


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

About the only things missing from that was Truth giving Morrison a cigarette burn and calling him his bottom bitch.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Anyone else think Morrison had a strong promo at the beginning of the show?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

lol did WWE rehire Vince Russo?


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

Oh my god, what a segment by R Truth.

Absolutely brilliant!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

30 min of raw wasted on that bs


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

nukeinyourhair said:


> Anyone else think Morrison had a strong promo at the beginning of the show?


No. No-one did.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Why is everyone talking about smoking? I saw nothing like that? :S


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

scrilla said:


> wwe has jumped the shark


will.I.am: ...so 2000-late!

In all seriousness, that happened way back when Eddie died then Benoit died. The government should have just banned WWE from tv.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

I still don't like truth but I loved his facial expressions when he was getting that cir ready lol.


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

I still can't believe what I just saw....


----------



## down_nola (Jun 28, 2010)

I enjoyed the segment, even though I do agree that it took way too long.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

KuritaDavion said:


> About the only things missing from that was Truth giving Morrison a cigarette burn and calling him his bottom bitch.


There you go again. :lmao
Don't make me kick myself out of this thread too.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

xLAW84x said:


> Is R Truth supposed to have a split personality disorder?


Actually that's consistent with shit we've seen him do in the past.....


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

That was about the worst segment of wrestl... Oh yeah. 

Soap Opera mode in full effect?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Damn I'm shocked to see Truth getting so much screen time. DRAFT NEXT WEEK!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

hope kane comes to raw


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Fuck me I think Sky has edited out the entire smoking segment, we have had 6 entire minutes of adverts in this one gap...


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

R Truth will be in everybody's sig within a month.


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

I like heel Truth, the highlight of that was the lady screaming "WILL SOMEONE PLEASE THINK OF THE CHILDREN!!!"

Didn't like how Morrison kept bringing up Truth liking cigs, seems like something CM Punk would do.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

I'd mark if Vince re-appeared for the Draft next week.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

This is now 30 minutes dedicated entirely to Morrison and Truth.

What. The. Fuck.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

SoupMan Prime said:


> I still don't like truth but I loved his facial expressions when he was getting that cir ready lol.


Full on cracked out Bobby Brown moment. :lmao


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

R-Truth needs to suck **** to calm his nerves.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

Coney718 said:


> Me too. This character has mega potential


Exactly, the possibilities are limitless now:gun:


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

When my mates told me Truth stole the show i didn't believe them, after that i have to admit i was wrong XD


----------



## Helldarado (Mar 29, 2011)

R-truth could always be the new Marlboro man if his wrestling career doesn't work out.


----------



## feeq6 (Apr 19, 2011)

That was the best heel turn i have seen since the 80s

WWE has always known how to build characters when it seems like they are all out of talent


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

nukeinyourhair said:


> Anyone else think Morrison had a strong promo at the beginning of the show?


I think it's just you.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Coming up to an 8 minute ad break.


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

Apparantly R Truth gave his heel turn away on Twitter earlier on, I hope he doesn't get punished for that, because he did such a great job in that segment.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Jobber entrance for Bourne.


----------



## Busbrain1 (May 29, 2006)

The first 30 minutes has been solely on R-Truth and Morrison. 

Finally someone else, Evan Bourne..oh and Vicki :/


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

Even JR is not used to Zookeeper having a personality


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

best start to raw maybe ever.


----------



## 2nd Coming (Aug 22, 2008)

I'd tap it!


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Now why could it not have been Dolph in the title match?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Evan Bourne looks like the happiest kid on the playground. Time to get squashed.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Evan Bourne.

EXCUSE ME!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

AJ Styles


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Oh Dolph.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Dolph Hair-Cut!


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Beelzebubs said:


> Fuck me I think Sky has edited out the entire smoking segment, we have had 6 entire minutes of adverts in this one gap...


Yeah, I didn't see it in my stream.


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

wtf happened to dolph O_O


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

WHAT THE?


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

hate the haircut.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

New Ziggler is AWESOOOOOOOOOME!


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

dolph is hot with that new haircut


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

Wow...Dolph, is that you?


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

dolph looks like evan bourne :lmao


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Oh noes!!! Ziggles cut his hair!!!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I didn't know that was Dolph at first.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Billy Gunn has become... Bart Gunn!


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

He looks like Evan Bourne now


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

They fucking did... in England they edited out the entire smoking segment with an 8 minute advert break.....


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

DOLPH!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

evans bourne long lost twin


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

wtf ziggler


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

RANDY ORTON JR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Fucking Orton clone!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

what in the world, looks like orton mixed with chris masters


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

OH SHIT BROWN HAIR

Looks like a jobber now. He's even got the jobber pants.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

xLAW84x said:


> Is R Truth supposed to have a split personality disorder?


I hope that's what they are building too.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

haircut lol


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm not gay, but Ziggler....


----------



## Awesome Bomb (Mar 28, 2011)

Evan Bourne to job to Vickie.....now I gotta find a new head for my Fire Pro Dolph Ziggler


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

..................................................Ziggles just went Generic


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Vickie <3


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

Wow Ziggler looks generic now


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

He looks badass with this hair. I've always hated the blonde mullet.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

I am generic! Generic!


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Why does Dolph look credible now? Wow the man actually looks like a heel


----------



## Montrell274 (Apr 1, 2005)

Ziggler?!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

He looks like an Orton clone circa 2004.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

I actually thought Evan Bourne had a brother for a second.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Why???
He looks SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO generic, it's unbelievable!


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Dolph looks like Randy Orton's younger brother now.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

He just looks like a beefier Bourne.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

aww man why did dolph change his hair :/


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Yay they made Ziggler even more bland than he already was


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

He looks like Even Bourne now.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

Dolph looking hot with a new hair cut.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I rather enjoyed Ziggler's hair going all clown style late in matches.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Why is there two Evan Bourne's?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

jobber entrance for bourne


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

ZOMG HEEL TURN! THAT MEANS R-TRUTH IS NOW OFFICIALLY THA BEST WRESLTER EVAR!


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

he looks JUST LIKE evan bourne :lmao


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

NOOO! I miss the old Dolf so mcuh!


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

OMG AJ Styles on Raw, ah no it´s Dolph Ziggler.


----------



## Viperdk (Oct 2, 2007)

The heel turn segment was waaaaaaaaaayy to long. But it was needed. Now they need to do something with R Truth. 

Would not shock me to see a fatal fourway set up for the WWE title match. Glad Morrison has been added. He deserves a push.

The cigarette was awesome. Fuck the PG rating. It's cable TV. If parents have a problem with the programing...TURN THE DAMN TV OFF!


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Dolph looks like a ROIDED Evan Bourne


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

The haircut sucks.


----------



## 2nd Coming (Aug 22, 2008)

correction! tap Vickie not Ziggler lmao


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Great people gonna be bitching Dolph lost the locks.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Thank you Dolph.
Thank you. Such a fucking improvement.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

whaaaaaaaaa


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

I wish they'd change his name rather than his hair.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Ass Buster said:


> RANDY ORTON JR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Fucking Orton clone!


The current Orton is Randy Orton Jr isn't he?


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

What happened to Dolph

He looks tougher but also more plain


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

ZIGGLER. Wow...just fucking took away what distinguished him from all these other generic jobbers.

God fucking dammit.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Holy shit they got the Donny Osmond dude from Tough Enough with Vickie.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Dolph Ziggler looks like Cody Rhodes now..

I was curious as to why Ziggler was letting his roots grow in. I guess I see why now.

NICKKKKYYYYY.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

perro said:


> ..................................................Ziggles just went Generic


This. ^

Looks like Bourne now.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

X-Static said:


> I'd mark if Vince re-appeared for the Draft next week.


Oh God please. I miss Vince. I'd mark like hell if he shows up next week. 

And hey, Ziggler suddenly looks more credible. If only he could change his name he might be set lol.


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

Evan Bourne would be our jobber for tonight...


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Ziggler can't do his hair taunt the way he used to now.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Bizarro Ziggler?


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

looks like Cena from 2002-2003


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Dolph, your hair is too unique, make it normal so you don't stand out in the least...

Then lest pair you with Bourne so people think you're his big brother.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Beelzebubs said:


> Fuck me I think Sky has edited out the entire smoking segment, we have had 6 entire minutes of adverts in this one gap...


Fuck Sky! Seriously, FUCK SKY! Why would they do that? It's on at 2 in the morning ffs!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

bad idea to change his hair. 

Dolph = super generic


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

everyone o nthe roster looks exactly the same. goal achieved.


----------



## Proc (Jan 4, 2011)

great... so they took everything outstanding off of Ziggler...

good move fpalm


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Ok Dolph sucks with his new jobber haircut look, he's bland and DOES NOT stand out, thanks WWE


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Evan and Dolph looks like brothers!

I like R-Truth Heel Turn.. someone gif when he was taking the cig LOL


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

I guess they are going to try to make Dolph more of a serious badass


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

K-Mart still has sponsors?


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Ok now WWE just be pulling surprises out they ass!

They cut the golden locks.

Where is this new attitude coming from? WWE feels awkward these days. It's not the same crap it used to be.


----------



## Awesome Bomb (Mar 28, 2011)

He should've kept the blonde....


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Are you sure Dolph and Ted Dibiase Jr didn't just switch places?

Oh wait there's some personalitiy in the ring, never mind.


----------



## IamNexus (Nov 2, 2010)

I was always under the impression that US and English shows took breaks at the same time, now I'm not so happy. So I have a US and an english stream going. Sky sports one is better quality but will switch to USA today for the breaks


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Ziggler looks like he might become the Natural Nick Nemeth.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Ziggler should have kept his hair blonde.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

they have k-marts in turkey?


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

"Let's go Ziggles!" "Let's go Ziggles!" 

LMAO!


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

My hair is crying.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

ZeGermanz said:


> The current Orton is Randy Orton Jr isn't he?


Randy's dad is Bob Orton. Ziggler is know to be known as Rand Orton Jr.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Total Package said:


> K-Mart still has sponsors?


K-mart still exist?


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Bourne and Ziggler look like twins


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Cool spot to end that match.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Same finish from the house show in Dublin.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

*SOMEBODY GOT A HAAAIRCUT!*


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Still pissed Sky edited out the smoking part. The way you guys keep talking about it makes it sound epic.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

Me and my friends 

They all got the same haircut


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

spoilers did not mention the new haircut for ziggs


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Was waiting for a Styles Clash.


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

Keep the haircut but change it blonde again
Please.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Big Evan Bourne defeated Mini Evan Bourne.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Poor Evan.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Dolph Ziggler should change his theme

He is perfection no more


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Who's that nobody that just beat up Bourne? lol


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

fat vickie


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Army Ziggler


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He looks so much better. Still not my cup of tea but way better.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

IamNexus said:


> I was always under the impression that US and English shows took breaks at the same time, now I'm not so happy. So I have a US and an english stream going. Sky sports one is better quality but will switch to USA today for the breaks


They usually do. Sky just wanted to edit out the smoking promo thing by the looks of it.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

RIP Blonde Dolph. He does look generic now, that's a shame.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

scrilla said:


> everyone o nthe roster looks exactly the same. goal achieved.


This! All bland and clean cut and nothing else really to say about this


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

He looks too generic now.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

That game looks awful


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Mr. Perfect we have this great idea for your gimmick. Short brown hair. 

You better be AJ Styles to get away with that hair.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

ziggler still runs his hands through his hair rofl


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

On the plus side, now that Ziggler looks exactly like WWE's ideal template, maybe he'll move into the main event properly soon.


----------



## ChazThrasher (Mar 23, 2011)

This will be ziggler's slight alteration for his trade to smackdown! lawler just alluded to it


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

so dolph new generic serious heel #47?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

What the hell? Cole knighted? :lmao


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Instant Karma said:


> *SOMEBODY GOT A HAAAIRCUT!*


DAMMIT, LET ME GIVE THEM MAN MORE REP! :lmao


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Yeah so much for that JOBBER look.

If Dolph really wanted to stand out as a bad ass he would kill Vickie in a swerve.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Ziggler should have just kept it blonde but shorter.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Sir George Bush? :lmao


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

knighting ceremony? this could be the greatest raw of all time.


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Sir Goege Bush lol_


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

oh ffs thur taking this michael cole pish too far with that bullshit


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Sir George Bush? We're not idiots over here Cole.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

:lmao Sir Michael Cole? Such a farce. This'll be interesting.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

Isn't this knighting thing....

somewhat disrespectful


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

ROFLMAO @ Cole.

The saving grace of this show.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Ditcka said:


>


Immediately what I thought when I saw the new look.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

what if the rock and cena got it on 

hello wrestlmania 28?


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Generic Dolph is pretty much what they did to him, bland and fucking stale look. The hair was something that stood out for him.

Anyways, the R Truth thing is a good thing, he finally turned heel lol


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

it doesnt matter what you are!


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

Lol @ Cole being knighted


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Unless this new look leads to a better name change and main event push. Do not like!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

LOL @ the Cole graphic

God he has been hilarious the past couple of months


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Bourne reminds me a lot of the 123 Kid. Ya just want to see him win, and he's exciting as fuck with his offense but he always fucking loses. I just can't stand it anymore.

Fuck shit with fake celebrities. This shit always gets ratings to drag and not come back up.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Ziggler heeds a JoMo style beard now


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Sir George Bush... what the fuck. Oh no she didn't.


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

FUCKING ED HARRIS BABY!!


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Dolph Ziggler just became Michael McGullicuty


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

$CEREBRAL~ASSASSIN said:


> Still pissed Sky edited out the smoking part. The way you guys keep talking about it makes it sound epic.


Just download it in in like 4 hours...I'm getting the GIF's ready. This ISN'T OVER


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

I actually want to watch this movie


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

...god must be slim pickins for ed harris.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

I am generic! Generic!

Go ahead and open the cellophane
To your new Smackdown vs Raw game.
Create a wrestler just keep hitting "A"
No time for that - you just want to play.
Now you're stuck with a wrestler that is plain.

I am Generic! Generic!


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

Ditcka said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

sharkboy22 said:


> WWE feels awkward these days. It's not the same crap it used to be.


:lmao 

Agreed though. Raw feels extremely fucking weird tonight. Probably because nobody has appeared that is worth watching yet. The lack of stars is killing them.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Yet another Very Special Movie from the WWE. 

Kill it.

Kill it now. :gun:


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

cole is such a disrespectful twat


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Miz, Rhodes, Del Rio and Ziggler all have the same haircut now. Wade Barrett's is barely different, just a bit longer.

Wow.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

The commercial for that movie, the main thing I take away from it is "How the fuck is Ed Harris only an Academy Award nominee?"


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Liniert said:


> Sir George Bush? :lmao


I laughed at that too, is that real?


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

It looked like Dolph wasn't too happy with his hair, espeically after the match when he went to run his hands through it. I hope they make an angle out of it and have him eventually turn on Vicki.

I just can not believe the 'generic-ized' him... His hair stood him out from the other FCW clones.


----------



## Awesome Bomb (Mar 28, 2011)

Thats What I Am. In theaters April 29. On DVD May 1.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Mister Hands said:


> On the plus side, now that Ziggler looks exactly like WWE's ideal template, maybe he'll move into the main event properly soon.


i dont see how that is a plus at all

truth has shown more personality in one beat down then Ziggler has all year


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Dolph may look somewhat generic now (and better IMO), but he still favors over Rhodes, Dibiase and all the other generic guys.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (Nov 6, 2006)

Cole sucks, it was interesting at first now I'm just annoyed with the whole storyline.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

I don't think it is "WWE" movie

Its just an indy film that has Randy Orton

and it looks oddly good


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

We need Sir David Otunga first and foremost.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

the new haircut just proves my point that ziggler is irrelevant. he's just there to take bumps and be generic while vickie guererro does all the work. without her he isn't shit.


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

Marking for the Queen to kick Cole in the nards.

CALLED IT BITCHES.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Human Nature said:


> I laughed at that too, is that real?


Nah there would have been a media shitstorm over here. People only just tolerated Bush for the comedy value.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Ziggler should have just kept it blonde but shorter.


If there *had *to be a change, yes.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

most talents who cut their hair super short look worse IMHO


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> :lmao
> 
> Agreed though. Raw feels extremely fucking weird tonight. Probably because nobody has appeared that is worth watching yet. The lack of stars is killing them.


We're getting a glimpse at what WWE is like without it's final few vets, Cena, and Orton.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

what a fucking gay commercial that. lol


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

Evan , do yourself a favor and go for TNA X-division calls you


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

perro said:


> i dont see how that is a plus at all
> 
> truth has shown more personality in one beat down then Ziggler has all year


fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

SIN FUCKING CARA!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Where is CM punk??? we gone a raw and 45 mins without punk!!!


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> fpalm fpalm fpalm


No he is right. If you have to have Viki around at all times to be your manager when mangers dont even exist anymore there is a problem


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

CARA!


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Sin Cara? Wait is this the new guy that gets mentioned a lot on this forum by taking lots of heat each and everyday? lol


----------



## ChazThrasher (Mar 23, 2011)

any chance of sin cara not being given the most bland crap entrance music ever?? :L


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

RAW needs Wade Barret back and Punk can go back to Smackdown.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

xXWoRMachineXx said:


> We're getting a glimpse at what WWE is like without it's final few vets, Cena, and Orton.


Oh god that is scary.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Mistico vs. DU-Riley

For some reason, I'm splooging over this.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

You would think that when Sin Cara was signed they would have had the announcers find a consistent way to say it


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Wait, they're going to put Sin Cara in the ring with Alex Riley? Do they want Sin Cara to survive the European trip?


----------



## Awesome Bomb (Mar 28, 2011)

Figure4Leglock said:


> Evan , do yourself a favor and go for TNA X-division calls you


Why? So he can go from jobbing to not showing up at all?


----------



## 2nd Coming (Aug 22, 2008)

3 Doors Down was meant for the WWE


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

Tom Casielo must've started writing tonight with Morrison/Truth.

If so, glad to see Vince's business decisions have been paying off and doing very well for him!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Edge


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Edge. ='(

FUCK YOU 3 DOORS DOWN! FUCK YOU! *cries*


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

Almost a hour in and not one appearance from a main-eventer. A whole hour of mid-carders.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Okay I think the guy doing the lead ins for Raw tonight is either new or drunk. We are missing more than we normally do. Normally it's exactly same length ad breaks as USA...


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I wish Edge had kept his psycho beard for longer.


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

I hate to say this, and I'm not trying to be a dick, but the Edge tributes should just end... it seems like he's dead.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

ADAM COPELAND!


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Jeff Hardy sighting.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

100,000,000 Edge & Christian fans couldn't be wrong!


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Los Conquistadors sighting!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## 2nd Coming (Aug 22, 2008)

they make it seem like Edge died LOL


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

What song is that?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

LEAVE THE MEMORIES ALONE


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

Fucking epic promo.

What a great career.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Lita!


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Awesome higlight reel.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

AAAAAWWWWWEEEESAOOMMMMEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Miz!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Human Nature said:


> What song is that?


3 Doors Down - When You're Young

New Miz t-shirt.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I came to CUM!


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

*MIZ!!!!!!*

Thank God you're here!


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Miz's shirt looks weird


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

1 hour and only 1 match


----------



## 2nd Coming (Aug 22, 2008)

Miz!! It's about damn time!


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

Not digging the new shirt


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

MIZ


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Don't you assholes dare turn this into an angle. Edge deserves so much better than this shit.

Miz with another awful shirt I see.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

MIZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Those shirts are fugly


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

I'd love to have one of those shirts and tape over "MIZ" and put "BOD".


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I really wish Miz was good in the ring.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

The MIZ RULES


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

truth had more heat than miz


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Jordo said:


> 1 hour and only 1 match


2 actually


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

MIZ!! Time for things to get interesting.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I WANT that t-shirt. Looks great!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

miz is a cunt and so is cole hope they get drafted


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Hip Hop Refugee :lmao


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

hip hop refugee teeeheee


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Hip hop refugee? Lol bury him even more.


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

when'd a steel cage get added


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

I hope creative realizes no one cares about the upside-down logo angle for Miz and ends it soon.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Woah! Steel cage match, sweet.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

hip hop refugee LOL


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Hip Hop refugee? Them's fightin' words.


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

Translation... last week's RAW was a waste of time.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

LOL @ Hip hop refugee.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

perro said:


> 2 actually


am so drunk lol


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Miz has already made this show better


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Miz just bitches about the match being in a stee-

Uhhhhhh.....when was this made a steel cage match?


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

lol way to bury Truth


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

Steel Cage,Triple Threat.
Wow If I was Miz I'll be pissed also.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Wyclef & Zookeeper with the run-in.


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

gobsayscomeon said:


> I really wish Miz was good in the ring.


!!!!!

It sucks that he only brings epicness on the mic.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

cage match? interesting. miz's new shirt? not really.


----------



## Awesome Bomb (Mar 28, 2011)

I hate WWE cage matches.


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

Time to wait an hour.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

escape is so cheap, its been yrs since there was a cage that was only pin or sub, i miss those


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

tomko gimme a beat


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

I think the belt is a replica, I see the screws in the back lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Not feeling the triple-threat in the cage as the main for ER.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

wow he's stealing jericho's gimmick


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

A man sitting in a chair in the middle of Britain. Thats action soap opera, baby.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

This just made me miss Jericho even more.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

This suddenly reminded me of Jericho's "Shut up Cole, we know you have an e-mail!" promo.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

Sit in protest

The new hell in the cell


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

miz is making this show worse


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Just like Batista and Jericho.


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

Is it just me, or are all the heels in WWE right now just doing bad Jericho impressions?


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Jericho does it better


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

batista did this too


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

LMAO AT MIZ'S FACIAL EXPRESSION.

Also when did Alex Riley become Miz's bitch?


----------



## JStoner (Jun 10, 2010)

Wsupden said:


> wow he's stealing jericho's gimmick


Just makes the fact that Jericho called him on it a few weeks ago even better.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Wsupden said:


> wow he's stealing jericho's gimmick


cause Jericho was the first guy to sit in the middle of the ring in protest :no:


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Cole would prefer Miz to sit on his face.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Adverts? AGAIN!?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

So we cut into commercial with Miz sitting in the ring? Riveting entertainment, WWE.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Not really fair to have the Prince of Parkour in a cage match, is it?


----------



## ShaneMarsh (Apr 12, 2011)

I missed the second segment since I had to go do laundry. What happened post R-Truth Heel turn and now Miz wasting time?

If it wasn't a really good match, then if I were a WWE fan in London that only gets to see this every so often, I'd feel a little pissy.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Wsupden said:


> wow he's stealing jericho's gimmick


No, Jericho's gimmick would be listing every wrestling hold he knows.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Miz. Finally somebody worth watching. Maybe it was all a ploy. Maybe they packed the first hour full of jobbers and then had Miz come out after. Makes him look like Hogan compared to the rest of them lol.


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

Why so many fucking ad breaks?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Red Gate said:


> LMAO AT MIZ'S FACIAL EXPRESSION.
> 
> Also when did Alex Riley become Miz's bitch?


better question is, when wasn't he?


----------



## JStoner (Jun 10, 2010)

Red Gate said:


> LMAO AT MIZ'S FACIAL EXPRESSION.
> 
> Also when did Alex Riley become Miz's bitch?


When wasn't Alex Riley Miz's bitch?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Wsupden said:


> wow he's stealing jericho's gimmick


Thats how original he is


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

JBL did the in-ring protest before too only to be confronted by a tweener Orton after he broke his collarbone.


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

The beginning of the show was great,but now it's slowly becoming boring.~


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Red Gate said:


> Also when did Alex Riley become Miz's bitch?


Since it keeps Riley's job after that DUI.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

perro said:


> cause Jericho was the first guy to sit in the middle of the ring in protest :no:


He's also the first guy to wear a suit as a heel and talk slowly. Didn't you know, Jericho is the innovator of everything!


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

That's the one thing i hate about watching Raw at 2am... too many bloody adverts.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

If he gets through the next PPV, I predict a feud with one of his former housemates from "The Real World," and he'll need Alex Riley's help to win.


----------



## S23 (Oct 31, 2009)

This is where he told us London sucked and that we'd love to see him lose at the PPV, rhetorically. Knew it was an ad break straight away.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

This makes iMPACT! look SOOO good right now. At least they have talent. They just can't book for their fucking lives.

Man fuck Russo.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

LOL at this granny playing on Wii fit.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Billy Afterthought said:


> !!!!!
> 
> It sucks that he only brings epicness on the mic.


I am enjoying his reign and he is good on the mic, but I have no confidence in his ability to deliver a pay off come pay per view time.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

planetarydeadlock said:


> Why so many fucking ad breaks?


Because PG = AD$ $$


----------



## ChazThrasher (Mar 23, 2011)

watching it on us tv is so different to sky's uk coverage! the ad breaks actually come at a relevant time rather than mid matches for a start


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

Still waiting...


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Loving the trollface sing in the crowd.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Trollface in the crowd! LMAO


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> He's also the first guy to wear a suit as a heel and talk slowly. Didn't you know, Jericho is the innovator of everything!


Don't be hating on the man of 1,004 holds!


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

perro said:


> cause Jericho was the first guy to sit in the middle of the ring in protest :no:


might not..

but jericho is the master.


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

here comes sin cara


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

SIN CARA!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2nd Coming (Aug 22, 2008)

Sin Cara gonna fuck you up!


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

YES!!!!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

shit just got real


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Sin Cara did it for The Rock.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

YES!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

please botch the trampoline


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

WOAH, now that's how you do it!


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

SIN CARA!


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

He didn't botch!


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

So far Truth is the only entertaining thing that has happened. He made the JUMP!!!


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

Slam_It said:


> Trollface in the crowd! LMAO


I love that face.!

Also Sin Cara entrance was perfect.


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

NO BOTCH!!!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Sin Cara!

Why do Miz and Reily look like a gay version of the Beautiful People?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

HE FINALLY HIT IT! THANK GAWD!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

No Botch that time!

Lets go Sin Cara!!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

He seemed happy he done it correctly! :lmao


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Nailed the entrance that time.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

hey he did it right


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Yeah, Sin Cara's got a lot of heat on him!



He just interrupted the WWE Champion!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

sin cara to save the day


----------



## Awesome Bomb (Mar 28, 2011)

Sin Cara finally cleared the ropes all the way.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

SIIIIIINNNNN CARAAAAAAA... i love this man.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Sin cara means "Wrestlingforum.com server crash" en Espanol.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Sin Cara cleared the ropes this week. Well done.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

He had ups there


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Well, to be fair to Cole, Riley is better than Primo.

And why is this asshole here?


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

How long til SIN CARA talks? lol


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

awww.... I was hoping Cena would give Sin Cara's entrance a try.


----------



## 2nd Coming (Aug 22, 2008)

Cena -___-


----------



## GaresTaylan (Sep 21, 2010)

Wait - was Miz holding a replica belt instead of the real one?


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

Random tag team match??


----------



## Mizunderstood (Apr 7, 2011)

So will they change this to an elimination chamber or something I'm guessing.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I like Sin Cara.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

they took out the boos


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

kinda wish cena did the trampoline entrance.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

The Boos'! the Boo's! XD


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Cena made it to the ring before Abo do!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Random Cena appearance.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Why does Cena have the audacity to change matches on his own accord?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Instant Karma said:


> Sin Cara did it for The Rock.


Finally somebody else understands :lmao


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Dammit Cena!! You stopped the crowd from chanting Sin Cara.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

the two biggest draws in the company vs the two biggest tools in the company


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Loudest pop and biggest heat of the night. At the same time. Awesome.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

:lmao :lmao :lmao!

You already can't have Cena come out after Sin Cara without people being disappointed. That's hilarious.


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

Did they book this show by picking names and storylines out of a hat?


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Why the hell is Cena out here? God the booking tonite


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

wow that was a lot of boos for cena. has any face of the WWE ever so divided the crowd


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Wow this is one HUGE clusterfuck.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

The john cena of mexico and the mistico of unites states tag teaming


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Smart


Tag Sin Cara with Cena = Easy Push


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Mistico ftw.

AND with Cena in a tag match? You people may despise it, but I mark. Oh yes, I mark for it.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Yay lets get the mask over with Cena teaming with it!


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

King: Is Alex Riley some kind of super threat? 

:lmao

Yay Cena! Finally we start to get actual stars on this damn show.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

As a mexican, watching John Cena and Mistico on the same ring is fucking surreal.


----------



## Rated 3:16 (Aug 23, 2010)

I hate Raw's in the UK. It's always like a house show with all the faces going over (ok not evan bourne but main event ones). It makes it harder for storylines to be progressed!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Where is Juan Cena when you want him to team with Sin Cara.


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

You UK guys shitting on the adverts...welcome to USA TV. :-(
Its like this all the time, every night, here.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

More Boos for teh "face" of teh Company.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Mr. Every Night said:


> How long til SIN CARA talks? lol


Quite a while, he doesn't speak English!


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

VRsick said:


> kinda wish cena did the trampoline entrance.


Err... Why? John Cena's not the type to bounce around and do moves like Sin Cara can.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

I have no idea who this match was supposed to get over


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Swag said:


> they took out the boos


uhhh no they didn't

2 of the biggest draws in the world are in the ring right now

that's fucking awesome


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

They are pushing SIN CARA for skies!!


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Great book a fucking 50/50 heel/face in Cena with a babyface Cara..good job WWE :/


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

*ANOTHER FUCKING ADVERT!?*


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

scrilla said:


> the two biggest draws in the company vs the two biggest tools in the company


Sin Cara is hardly a tool.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

NO! NO! NO! NO! NO! NO! NO! NO! NO! 

Fuck these ads!


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Derek said:


> awww.... I was hoping Cena would give Sin Cara's entrance a try.


Yes, yes, yes. It would be better than the time Santino tried Melina's entrance.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

This might be one of the most random tag matches ever.

Another break already???
This hour has felt SOOO long! It's not even the second hour yet!


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

what's next... top rope springboard headscissors from cena??


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

The show has been all over the place.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Cena SUCKS chant heading to commercial


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Ditcka said:


> Smart
> 
> 
> Tag Sin Cara with Cena = Easy Push


Yet so random it hurts. I guess they couldn't really book a backstage segment or anything though, seeing as how Cara doesn't speaka de ingles.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

wow another commercial


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

ikarinokami said:


> wow that was a lot of boos for cena. has any face of the WWE ever so divided the crowd


The Rock when he was on and off tv. And instead of WWE ignoring it for a fucking year, Rock got a live mic and said, fuck you have fun with this Cena guy!


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

RandomRage said:


> You UK guys shitting on the adverts...welcome to USA TV. :-(
> Its like this all the time, every night, here.


UK doesn't get as much commercials as America?

And to be honest, it feels like Raw is having TOO many commercials today....


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Quite a while, he doesn't speak English!


WOW, really? Maybe he can pull a Funaki? lol


----------



## Awesome Bomb (Mar 28, 2011)

Ditcka said:


> Smart
> 
> 
> Tag Sin Cara with Cena = Easy Push


Tell that to Evan Bourne....


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

Slam_It said:


> Loudest pop and biggest heat of the night. At the same time. Awesome.


Only Cena has the power to do that.


----------



## FootieGamer (Feb 4, 2007)

Damn, went to adverts when the Cena sucks chants were getting going.

They're my favourite bit!


----------



## P-Nex (Oct 3, 2009)

B-b-b-bu-but Sin Cara has heat. The dirtsheets told me.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

Com-merci-als 

for the whole F'n show


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

This is basically 2 hours of adverts with breaks of RAW.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Jorge Suarez said:


> what's next... top rope springboard headscissors from cena??


No he'll try and impress Sin Cara with his wondeful dropkick technique!


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Superboy-Prime said:


> Err... Why? John Cena's not the type to bounce around and do moves like Sin Cara can.


Nope but he can just fly over the ropes surely? He should make an effort in the UK at least.


----------



## ChazThrasher (Mar 23, 2011)

wwe need to take a serious look at how many advert breaks they are taking! it's an absolute joke


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Superboy-Prime said:


> UK doesn't get as much commercials as America?
> 
> And to be honest, it feels like Raw is having TOO many commercials today....


We get half the amount you do.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Fucking advertisements are annoying. Can we watch a match uninterrupted?


----------



## Mr. Blonde (Nov 6, 2006)

Miz's promo was BORING!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

On WWE.com :



> Dolph Ziggler def. Evan Bourne
> Perhaps there’s validity to the old adage that “hair makes the man.” Debuting a “new and improved” look, Dolph Ziggler unveiled his freshly trimmed, brunette coif just before facing Evan Bourne. As his business associate, Vickie Guerrero, cheered him on, the updated Ziggler clipped Bourne’s wings and pinned him for the victory.


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

Ditcka said:


> Smart
> 
> 
> Tag Sin Cara with Cena = Easy Push


You'll hear the "Lets go Cena! Cena sucks!" chant when you could have heard a chant for Sin Cara. How exactly is that smart?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Mr. Every Night said:


> WOW, really? Maybe he can pull a Funaki? lol



I'd mark out if he busted out with an *INDEED!*


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

Superboy-Prime said:


> UK doesn't get as much commercials as America?
> 
> And to be honest, it feels like Raw is having TOO many commercials today....


UK doesnt get as many commercial breaks. And UK puts the breaks at more natural places during the broadcast. In USA, everytime somebody rolls out of the ring to the floor, you know a commercial break is coming.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

EdEddNEddy said:


> Where is Juan Cena when you want him to team with Sin Cara.


I was just thinking that.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Just go away Cena.

No problem with pushing Cara, and I know he can't exactly speak but still ffs at the randomness


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Superboy-Prime said:


> UK doesn't get as much commercials as America?
> 
> And to be honest, it feels like Raw is having TOO many commercials today....


Well to be fair, when it's live, WWE control the ad breaks basically. Seeing as it's pre-recorded and filmed in England tonight. Sky are trying to dump in as many adverts as they can due to the extra interest. I'll admit the last few times I went to a live event in the UK I watched the shows afterwards to see if my signs made it onto the show.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Superboy-Prime said:


> Err... Why? John Cena's not the type to bounce around and do moves like Sin Cara can.


I'm pretty sure he's able to leap tall buildings in a single bound.


----------



## Rated 3:16 (Aug 23, 2010)

lic05 said:


> As a mexican, watching John Cena and Mistico on the same ring is fucking surreal.


Never thought of it like that. Could you imagine like whoever the top guy in Japan joining the WWE and tagging with Cena?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Cena just felt the Miz-Effect!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

I think you'll find JR, Cena & Sin Cara have tagged on a few House shows as of late.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

So ER is two weeks away? Have any matches been made for it yet?


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Mr. Every Night said:


> WOW, really? Maybe he can pull a Funaki? lol


INDEED!


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Beelzebubs said:


> Well to be fair, when it's live, WWE control the ad breaks basically. Seeing as it's pre-recorded and filmed in England tonight. Sky are trying to dump in as many adverts as they can due to the extra interest.


No, USA still control it over here at this time. So we don't see more than the Americans first.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Superboy-Prime said:


> UK doesn't get as much commercials as America?
> 
> And to be honest, it feels like Raw is having TOO many commercials today....


Anytime you get a lot of commercials is when they have a segment that just can't go to commercial. Like when Hogan was first showed up on TNA. they took 20 breaks before 9 o'clock. And when Hogan came out they didn't go to break for 37 minutes. And that's what kept the people hooked on the show and in turn, it broke all the ratings records that TNA had before, and still is the highest rated TNA segment of all time.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Cena hopefully building the hot tag for Mistico.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

why did Cena even run to the ring?


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

My wife is predicting Sin Cara to pin the Miz...let's see if that pans out


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

It's weird seeing Dolph work two matches on tonight's show...

Oh wait that's Alex Riley.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Let's Go Cena chants louder than the haters hahahaha Cena hater lemme hear ya bitch!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Alright, let's get Sin Cara in the ring now, please.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

ZeGermanz said:


> No, USA still control it over here at this time. So we don't see more than the Americans first.


I mean with the situation tonight where Sky have had adverts over the entire R Truth segment and the Sin Cara stuff before the Edge promo.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Semi-botch by Cara.


----------



## 2nd Coming (Aug 22, 2008)

Sin Cara!! FTW!!


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Riley botched there -_-


----------



## Awesome Bomb (Mar 28, 2011)

Look at that man shoot....


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

How many botches from this Mifisto character?


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

mistico is too fucking fast


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

You know I don't think Miz and Riley should be two guys Cara is working with right now.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Another Riley botch?


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

Total Package said:


> Semi-botch by Cara.


Not really his fault there.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Supercena ending no doubt


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

I love Sin Cara but for some reason his moves aren't looking right.
It looks a little fake.


----------



## Rated 3:16 (Aug 23, 2010)

Is calling him Mistico instead of Sin Cara going to be the new 'Bryan Danielson'? It's not cool or edgey to call him his previous name! You don't see me calling Dwayne Rocky Mavia!


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Sin Cara is so much fun to watch.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Beelzebubs said:


> I mean with the situation tonight where Sky have had adverts over the entire R Truth segment and the Sin Cara stuff before the Edge promo.


The first ones due to the differing laws between countries I believe, the second I dunno.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Bring on the 5 moves of doom


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Let's Go Cena chants louder than the haters hahahaha Cena hater lemme hear ya bitch!


John Cena coming out to no pop and getting booed for major offense...noted AGAIN though

Now Sin Cara getting bigger chants....


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

Sin Cara acts like he hasn't wrestled in years. Dude botches a lot.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

None of the announcers knew if that was 2 or 3. :lmao


----------



## Mr. Blonde (Nov 6, 2006)

Cara was awesome when Cena tagged him in! Wonder when we will get that inevitable Sin Cara/Mysterio tag team.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Sin Cara needs a haircut.


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

J.R. has said Sin Cara three different ways tonight. Sin, Scene, Sane....:lmao


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Rated 3:16 said:


> Is calling him Mistico instead of Sin Cara going to be the new 'Bryan Danielson'? It's not cool or edgey to call him his previous name! You don't see me calling Dwayne Rocky Mavia!


Why did you call him Dwayne?


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

What kind of Clothesline was that by Riley. Did Riley just botch and trip a clothesline?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Come one you guys, Cena's not even in the ring, can those chants stop. 
It's annoying when Sin Cara's in the ring and we have to hear those chants.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Delayed sell on that punch by Cara. He looks rusty.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Miz 40th WWE champion in history on the back of the shirt


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Ass Buster said:


> Fucking advertisements are annoying. Can we watch a match uninterrupted?


I was going to say that. Watch a wrestling show, and have commercials during the wrestling. They really should have them between the actual promos and matches. . . I don't even care if it is right before a match.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

5 MOVES OF DOOM!


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Moves O DOOOOOOOOOOOM!


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Seriously thinking about turning off Raw. If Cena/Miz are already out, what are we gonna do for the next hour? Orton/Punk?

When does iMPACT! start again? 9 on Thursday? Gotcha.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Nexus One said:


> John Cena coming out to no pop and getting booed for major offense...noted AGAIN though
> 
> Now Sin Cara getting bigger chants....


My God, do you ever stop? Yes, we all know that Cena gets booed. You don't have to keep pointing out every time a chant starts up lol. Jeez.


----------



## Awesome Bomb (Mar 28, 2011)

5 Knuckle Shuckle!!! LOL


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

whiff


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

COMPLETELY BOTCHED!!!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Horribly botched moonsault.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

No pop for the AA...


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I'M A BAD MAN


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

MISS 

lol


----------



## S23 (Oct 31, 2009)

ZeGermanz said:


> The first ones due to the differing laws between countries I believe, the second I dunno.


R-Truth smoking wasn't edited out because it was illegal to show it. It was most likely edited to prevent people complaining about him breaking the law by smoking in a public place and bringing it to light.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Wow, completely missed that.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

He kind of missed that


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Moonsault botch.


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

So the Draft IS taking place. Who the hell still believes dirtsheets and the Wrestling Observer?


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

did he bothc the finish?


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Shining_Wizard1979 said:


> I was going to say that. Watch a wrestling show, and have commercials during the wrestling. They really should have them between the actual promos and matches. . . I don't even care if it is right before a match.


This isn't a wrestling show.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Botchtastic


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Nexus One said:


> *John Cena coming out to no pop* and getting booed for major offense...noted AGAIN though
> 
> Now Sin Cara getting bigger chants....


What show are you watching? I heard a pop and saw hands in the air for this man plain as day. I understand you hate the man but still...


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

NO reaction for the AA


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

what a botch oh my lord seriously? they paid big bucks for this botchfest?


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Botchfest from Sin Cara.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Sin Cara missed the moonsault.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

ZeGermanz said:


> This isn't a wrestling show.


exactly. Im here to watch some quality entertainmenting


----------



## 2nd Coming (Aug 22, 2008)

sir bill gates? LMFAO


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

lmao @ Cena running around the ring like a fucking tool :lmao


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Sir Michael Cole. LMAO

PUNK ORTON!


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

i think that might be sabu with a blue mask on


----------



## Macho Madness (Feb 17, 2011)

Sin Cara = ridiculously overrated. All the flying is pointless if it looks rotten.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Like... that wasn't even close. He barely draped an arm over him. Terrible.


----------



## IamNexus (Nov 2, 2010)

Sin Cara is so frustrating, he is amazing in the ring just so unreliable


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

S23 said:


> R-Truth smoking wasn't edited out because it was illegal to show it. It was most likely edited to prevent people complaining about him breaking the law by smoking in a public place and bringing it to light.


I never said because it was illegal to show it. Because it's illegal to do it within the country.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

sin cara saves raw


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

This guy is nothing special and all hype. He botches worse than Sabu.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Draft predictions from everybody?


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

I love Cara, but that was quite bad. I feel sorry for the guy.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

F'N gracious! Why does this RAW feel SO long?!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I want to like Sin Cara, but the guy botches more than Riley.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Cara is fucking small to Cena. And again, you don't have a main event for the night but you have this fucking knighting thing? What's entertaining about that shit?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Do Mexico have smaller rings or something? Sin Cara hasn't really seemed to be too comfortable since his debut with his placements.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

There really is something off about RAW tonight. Like it's *EXTRA* shit.


----------



## MR_PERVERT_ (Jan 11, 2011)

GOD I AM GETTING TIRED OF THIS FUCKING JABRONI, CENA!!!

The most stalest wrestler in the WWE!!!


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

vince mcmahon in the draft promo!!!!


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

With Nexus banned from ringside, im thinking were gonna see a new member join tonight


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

TNAwesomeness said:


> i think that might be sabu with a blue mask on


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Draft right before the ppv? Kayfabe wise, that seems kind of dumb, but whatever


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

It's Swagger dressed as the Queen. Calling it here.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I called 5 botches, and I'm sad that I saw more of them from Sin Cara than Alex Riley. This is the Mexican John Cena? This is the guy that sells out 50,000 seat arenas? He's rusty as shit or the WWE style is killing him.


----------



## IamNexus (Nov 2, 2010)

Total Package said:


> Like... that wasn't even close. He barely draped an arm over him. Terrible.


3 feet closer than Angle :flip


----------



## Mizunderstood (Apr 7, 2011)

Ryder in the draft promo


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> What show are you watching? I heard a pop and saw hands in the air for this man plain as day. I understand you hate the man but still...


What match are you watching? The boos considerably outweighed the cheers, alot worse than usual. His entire 5 moves of ddom got booed and there was no reaction for the you can't see me, which normally gets at least a slight chant out of the crowd.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Raw has been absolute shit tonight.

For the first time in years, I'm turning off Raw due to lack of entertainment. Gonna play some CoD4 or Crysis 2 and put stream Raw solely for Punk/Orton as it's the only entertaining thing left in the 'E.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

ZeGermanz said:


> I never said because it was illegal to show it. Because it's illegal to do it within the country.


Nah you can smoke in public for licensed entertainment purposes such as plays/TV show/movies.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> My God, do you ever stop? Yes, we all know that Cena gets booed. You don't have to keep pointing out every time a chant starts up lol. Jeez.


Why not? When the Rock did his promos from his home and had the crowd on fire, I saw hate EVERY FUCKING two minutes from these hack ass fans. So now that Cena SUCKS more than ever, you want to be quiet? Yeah right, kid. Cena=GARBAGE


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

The WWE always goes out of their way to make fun of Brits when they do a Raw in the UK.


----------



## Rated 3:16 (Aug 23, 2010)

Was it a botch though or did Riley seem to lie at an awkward angle when cena dragged him over. Surely he should have lay diagnally!


----------



## Mr. Blonde (Nov 6, 2006)

Sin Cara has a great style, very fast paced but he's botching moves and his opponents are having a hard time keep up with him as well, making the moves look fake. Still better than Cena's 5 moves of doom I suppose.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

Samee said:


> There really is something off about RAW tonight. Like it's *EXTRA* shit.


no its just entertainmenting instead of wrestling now. its a good show if you're a fegit


----------



## TakerBourneAgain (Mar 29, 2009)

Man I mind why I hate watching raw live, so many ads. Atleast in uk it's adverts every 15/20 minutes. Watching raw it seems to be every 5/10 minutes, worse if it's a short segment as they will have them before and after, tonights raw seems to be filled with more than normal... I guess this is because they know being recorded they will lose viewers so gain more money by a few more ads?? Also.... Are they allowed to say they are live on commentary and under the sky sports logo?? Isn't there new strict rules regarding things like that on radio and tele?? False advertising kinds thing/ claiming something you don't do or have. Mini rant over for the night lol

Ropes seem kinda loose tonight swell watching sin cara just there, lots of give in them.


----------



## S23 (Oct 31, 2009)

ZeGermanz said:


> I never said because it was illegal to show it. Because it's illegal to do it within the country.


No. It's only illegal to smoke in a public place, eg. Arenas, Stadiums, etc.


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

Human Nature said:


> F'N gracious! Why does this RAW feel SO long?!


the commercials.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Punk better go over tonight. <----I don't know how many fucking times I've said this statement and have been disappointed.


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

Human Nature said:


> Come one you guys, Cena's not even in the ring, can those chants stop.
> It's annoying when Sin Cara's in the ring and we have to hear those chants.


Exactly what I just said. How does having John Cena being on a tag team with a guy that you are trying to get over help someone? All you here is "Lets go Cena! Cena sucks!" 

I'd consider being tagged in a match with John Cena an instant burial.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

X-Static said:


> Sin Cara missed the moonsault.


Cena positioned Riley wrong. Wow an opportunity to bitch at Cena and you all let it slide?

WTF IS GOING ON HERE?


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

Missed the fuck out of that Moonsault.
Sin-Cara is slowly starting to wear down on me.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Orton is defiantly heading to Smackdown. If they're using the rematch on Raw, they probably won't fight at Extreme Rules and Orton will head to smackdown


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

BORING


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

Yeaaahh, I'm bailing on this show. Something about it just feels really off. Time to watch the Bulls game I think.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> It's Swagger dressed as the Queen. Calling it here.


Just remember back to when they had the American presidential debate on Raw


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

TNAwesomeness said:


> i think that might be sabu with a blue mask on


Lmafo! All these botches are Sabu like.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Rated 3:16 said:


> Was it a botch though or did Riley seem to lie at an awkward angle when cena dragged him over. Surely he should have lay diagnally!


Cena moved his body before Cara did it.


----------



## FootieGamer (Feb 4, 2007)

Just to make things clear to people in the States who may be unsure. We don't really give out knighthoods like sweets.


----------



## Kelel (Sep 20, 2006)

MR_PERVERT_ said:


> GOD I AM GETTING TIRED OF THIS FUCKING JABRONI, CENA!!!
> 
> The most stalest wrestler in the WWE!!!


sigh can we stop with the Cena Hate already ? it's really fucking old


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Beelzebubs said:


> Do Mexico have smaller rings or something? Sin Cara hasn't really seemed to be too comfortable since his debut with his placements.


It's down to who he's working with too. They guy can jump and fly around all he wants, but if his opponent(s) aren't in the right spots at the exact right time to sell his moves, then it's going to show.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Boring Raw is boring.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Cena positioned Riley wrong. Wow an opportunity to bitch at Cena and you all let it slide?
> 
> WTF IS GOING ON HERE?


Glade to see some one caught that


----------



## P-Nex (Oct 3, 2009)

Samee said:


> There really is something off about RAW tonight. Like it's *EXTRA* shit.


Don't worry, Orton will be on soon.


----------



## ChazThrasher (Mar 23, 2011)

are sin cara's difficulties making anyone respect rey mysterio more??

because i think rey gets a load of unneeded stick


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Beelzebubs said:


> Nah you can smoke in public for licensed entertainment purposes such as plays/TV show/movies.


No, you can't. Exhibit A:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/6958627.stm

Even though they got away with it, they weren't allowed to do it.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Red Gate said:


> Missed the fuck out of that Moonsault.
> Sin-Cara is slowly starting to wear down on me.


Her hips......

Anyways, yeah, same here.

Anyone else think that ADR will win the WHC and get drafted to raw and miz will retain and go babyface smackdown? or i'm just retarded, i hope christian wins though.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Swag said:


> Orton is defiantly heading to Smackdown. If they're using the rematch on Raw, they probably won't fight at Extreme Rules and Orton will head to smackdown


They'll just send Ziggler back and say he's Orton. The kids won't know the difference.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

SarcasmoBlaster said:


> Yeaaahh, I'm bailing on this show. Something about it just feels really off. Time to watch the Bulls game I think.


Bulls down 1 point


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

KHARMA!!!


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

New Kong promo!!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

"Kharma" Promo. Nice touch.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Awesome Kong hates Bratz Dolls


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

STING


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Aw well it's good to see that Matt Hardy got a tan during his time in Florida.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Awesome Kong promos are awesome.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well at least the Kong promos are good.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

Each of the dolls is a different diva


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Gail Kim Doll


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

ZeGermanz said:


> This isn't a wrestling show.


Touche.

Well, then if it is LIVE "sports entertainment" show, they shouldn't put a commercial in the middle of either the sports or the entertainment. The don't have a commercial during an at-bat or a down. . . and they never cut away from a sketch in the middle of a "Saturday Night Live" sketch for a commercial.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

ohai, Kong.


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

FootieGamer said:


> Just to make things clear to people in the States who may be unsure. We don't really give out knighthoods like sweets.


*HOLY SHIT SHE RIPPED OFF THE BARBIE'S LEGS.*


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Kong video made me poo a little


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Watching Raw feels like a chore tonight.
Maybe I'm just a cranky bastard though.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

KONG!!!!


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

Watch out Layla/Bellas/Eve!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

ZeGermanz said:


> No, you can't. Exhibit A:
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/6958627.stm
> 
> Even though they got away with it, they weren't allowed to do it.


Because they didn't get permission first


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

chunky kong


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

mark henry is vicious with his daughters BRATZ figures


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Kong really hates dolls


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

Kong!


----------



## 3030 (Sep 9, 2009)

I don't know if it's nerves/rust or he was just very overrated coming in, but Sin Cara has been a walking botch these first few weeks. Exciting and fluid, but awkward to watch.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Kong? And now we get to see Barbie's get killed, and now we get divas...who's the champ if Eve isn't?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Divas. Ugh.


----------



## P-Nex (Oct 3, 2009)

One thing raw has proved tonight, black people are crazy. Guess my Gramps was right.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

The Striker said:


> STING


A blacker and fatter STING! Now thats a gimmick change.


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

my god the bellas


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Nexus One said:


> Why not? When the Rock did his promos from his home and had the crowd on fire, I saw hate EVERY FUCKING two minutes from these hack ass fans. So now that Cena SUCKS more than ever, you want to be quiet? Yeah right, kid. Cena=GARBAGE


You mean you imagined hate so you had something to bitch about? Every single one of Rock's promos except for the taped one got nothing but love and rightfully so because it wasn't up to par with what he usually gives us. Everybody and their grandma knows that Cena gets booed and that people don't like him. It isn't a big fucking secret there you pointing it out every 2 seconds does nothing other that make you look like an idiot, something you seem to be very good at regardless of who you're talking about.

And btw, those Kong promos OWN.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Oh, look, more shit we don't care about!


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

That doll in the vignette looked like a Bella.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

KONG DEMANDs COMPETITION! Can't wait for her to debut.


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Cena positioned Riley wrong. Wow an opportunity to bitch at Cena and you all let it slide?
> 
> WTF IS GOING ON HERE?


it's always easier to blame the mexican


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

I'd ride all three of them.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

I love that ass thing the Bellas do for their entrance. Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

REMATCH

REMATCH


----------



## Mizunderstood (Apr 7, 2011)

Time to be like Truth and take my smoke break.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Yay the Bellas


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

King_Kool-Aid™ said:


> This guy is nothing special and all hype. He botches worse than Sabu.


Sabu can have a two hour movie dedicated to his botching. Sin Cara isn't on Sabu's level of botching.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Epic promo.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

NO REACTION. LOL


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Ugh, can Kong come out and kill these women now so we don't have to see a match.


----------



## 2nd Coming (Aug 22, 2008)

PISS BREAK!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Why did they drop the Gail Kim / Bellas / Bryan angle? I know it's been a few weeks but regardless I do not know why.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

If you want a good argument for WWE focusing on wrestling over entertainment, listen to the promos from tonight's Raw. Judas christ.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

I have never heard an reaction so silent for a wrestler like i just heard for the Bellas


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

I thought the Divas Title was interbrand?


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

I love the Divas tonight.!!


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Divas match, check, dead crowd, check, NBA playoff game, check.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

The crowd is red hot, and what better way to stoke that fire than a 3 minute Diva match?


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Silent Alarm said:


> Watching Raw feels like a chore tonight.
> Maybe I'm just a cranky bastard though.


You ain't the only one who's feeling that way mate. It's actually frustrating.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

piss break


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

scrilla said:


> mark henry is vicious with his daughters BRATZ figures


I seriously just said, "Oh no, he didn't!"


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

I seriously can't believe how shit this RAW has been. Did they lose the script beforehand and have to rewrite it on the plane over? 

Seriously, what the fuck?


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

Best.Promo.Ever!!


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

I aint gon lie they only fives but together they tens - kanye


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

The crowd went mimis


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Time to make myself a coffee me thinks.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

It should be illegal for the Bellas to touch a microphone.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Is there a face other than Edge & Christian that's even _liked_ on here? 

People, Mistico has been on a learning curve since coming to WWE. In Mexico it's all about Lucha Libre (which we all know is 10x better than WWE right now) and WWE style differs so much from Lucha. How about instead of burying the guy after just three weeks you just give the guy a chance at least?

Even England couldn't give a shit about the Divas. Kong, hurry. PLEASE.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Beelzebubs said:


> Because they didn't get permission first


Can you please link me to this law?


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

I love how people always say "piss break" during diva matches. That's about as stale as Cena's character.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

2nd Coming said:


> PISS BREAK!


We've had 200 commercials, i got no more piss left.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Sin Cara was involved in 2 botches nether his fault and now he is a "botch master?"


What the fuck is wrong with you people


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

Ass Buster said:


> Sabu can have a two hour movie dedicated to his botching. Sin Cara isn't on Sabu's level of botching.


Every time i see this Cara guy he botches like crazy. Until i see him wrestle a match without botching every 2 minutes he's the current Sabu of WWE.


----------



## zackaroth (Apr 19, 2011)

Oh god the lats match...ugh I normally just read the comments and laugh my ass off at them but the botches with Sin Cara? I just had to sign and say...wtf.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (Nov 6, 2006)

Samee said:


> I seriously can't believe how shit this RAW has been. Did they lose the script beforehand and have to rewrite it on the plane over?
> 
> Seriously, what the fuck?


I think they let Hornswoggle right this episode.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Blatently stole Cody's move ther


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And no one cares.


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

.....Really that's all.
Damn what a shitty match.


----------



## skywalker_wan (Jun 3, 2005)

Awesome Kong is gonna end up destroying Cole.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

TNAwesomeness said:


> A blacker and fatter STING! Now thats a gimmick change.


The fat black person wasn't Sting. The reflection from the doll's buttocks flashed a baseball bat or facepaint for a second I think. This proves that he's about to debut.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

I hope this doesn't take 30 mins -_-


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

I think Cole is inadvertantly trying to make us all pay for taking piss breaks during Divas.


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

perro said:


> Sin Cara was involved in 2 botches nether his fault and now he is a "botch master?"
> 
> 
> What the fuck is wrong with you people


How was the moonsault botch NOT his fault?


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

I am so displeased with RAW that I'm not going to stay up to watch it live next week even though it's Easter and I don't have college the day after.

YEAH THAT'S RIGHT! YOU HEARD! THAT'S HOW PISSED I AM!


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

lord alfred hayes just rolled over in his grave


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

Gimme some of that fat Bella.


----------



## FootieGamer (Feb 4, 2007)

Royal Wedding. A day off! Wooo.


----------



## Proc (Jan 4, 2011)

I like GOOD women wrestling, but that was just embarrassing


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

man, this whole raw is feeling like filler so far


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Can't wait for the Tough Enough replay.


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

perro said:


> Sin Cara was involved in 2 botches nether his fault and now he is a "botch master?"
> 
> 
> What the fuck is wrong with you people


they're just being the stereotipical wrestling fan

-if it's not from USA it's not wrestling, just spotfest and a bunch of botches



CenationHLR said:


> How was the moonsault botch NOT his fault?


cena placed riley in the wrong place, there was no way cara would hit the moonsault with such a short distance


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

King_Kool-Aid™ said:


> Every time i see this Cara guy he botches like crazy. Until i see him wrestle a match without botching every 2 minutes he's the current Sabu of WWE.


I'd like to see anyone perform the style he does without botching a couple of times.

He'll be fine once he gets adjusted.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

So much time to a non wrestler, just stupid.

Just le J.R call the damn matches.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

CenationHLR said:


> How was the moonsault botch NOT his fault?


Cena was the guy who dragged Riley to close to the ropes


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

Whats wrong with this company?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Poor Rima.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (Nov 6, 2006)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Is there a face other than Edge & Christian that's even _liked_ on here?
> 
> People, Mistico has been on a learning curve since coming to WWE. In Mexico it's all about Lucha Libre (which we all know is 10x better than WWE right now) and WWE style differs so much from Lucha. How about instead of burying the guy after just three weeks you just give the guy a chance at least?
> 
> Even England couldn't give a shit about the Divas. Kong, hurry. PLEASE.


They don't put you on national television to learn the curves and bumps in front of 5 fucking million people. If he's not ready he simply shouldn't be on tv and should have spent a few more months in development like any other wrestler would. Instead he goes straight from Mexico to WWE within 2-3 months. We call it like it is.


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

I'm thinking Mae Young is gonna impersonate. Or Regal is gonna do something.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Watching the promo for the DX dvd just painfully reminds us of what sort of things *could* be on RAW. Instead we have to watch this......whatever tonight has been.

I'm expecting Jack Swagger to come out as 'The Queen' to knight Cole. Which might save the night, actually.


----------



## Rated 3:16 (Aug 23, 2010)

45 minutes left. I'm predicting Cole to be 'knighted' by Swagger and someone like Regal coming out and throwing down. Lawler helps out and are left in the ring while Swagger runs for it and cole locks himself away. Then something equally boring like a Randy Orton beatdown for the New Nexus. Something just to really show that raw's outside the u.s. and Canada are not taken seriously at all!


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

This may be off topic,but holy shit that Battlefield 3 promo was fucking epic.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Legitimately though, how is a guy who is a world class wrestler going to botch 3 or 4 times in 10 minutes in a friggin' tag match? I blame WWE and Sin Cara for not sending him to Florida for a few months.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Wow, Battlefield 3 looks great.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

RKO696 said:


> I hope this doesn't take 30 mins -_-


Oooh, I'm sure it will somehow.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

CenationHLR said:


> How was the moonsault botch NOT his fault?


not used to the loose ropes in the WWE yet.



besides Morrison botches his finisher 9/10 times and he's in the main event at the next PPV.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

cool battlefield trailer music


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

The first song in that video game commercial was awesome.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

ZeGermanz said:


> Can you please link me to this law?


Hang on.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Mr. Blonde said:


> They don't put you on national television to learn the curves and bumps in front of 5 fucking million people. If he's not ready he simply shouldn't be on tv and should have spent a few more months in development like any other wrestler would. Instead he goes straight from Mexico to WWE within 2-3 months. *We call it like it is.*


Yeah I'm sure you do. Give the guy time that's all I'm saying.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

scrilla said:


> not used to the loose ropes in the WWE yet.
> 
> 
> 
> besides Morrison botches his finisher 9/10 times and he's in the main event at the next PPV.


So because he's not used to the ropes, it was not his fault? Come on.


----------



## S23 (Oct 31, 2009)

Get ready for the 'Queen', peeps...


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

*LMAO.
THE SWAGGER FACE.*


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

Mr. Blonde said:


> They don't put you on national television to learn the curves and bumps in front of 5 fucking million people. If he's not ready he simply shouldn't be on tv and should have spent a few more months in development like any other wrestler would. Instead he goes straight from Mexico to WWE within 2-3 months. We call it like it is.


Yeah, seriously for the hype this guy is getting from the WWE and IWC he should be far above this level. I don't see him making back the money WWE spent on him if this is how he's going to be.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

ZeGermanz said:


> Can you please link me to this law?


I don't need to because there are productions all the time that take place in venues which have smoking as part of the artistic development of the show. The smoking ban was put into place to protect workers in venues primarily. There are a multitude of plays on the West End, national theatres etc. which have smoking in them using actual cigarettes.

Much the same as when TV shows are filmed or movies are and people smoke in public places that would normally be restricted. Some of these will be fake cigarettes but the large majotiry will not be as evidenced by multiple live situations on television/radio etc.

Trust me, as a smoker I've followed a lot of the developments since the smoking ban came also liscensing laws for public places seeing as I am a DJ and work in the venues "protected" by the smoking laws.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Total Package said:


> So because he's not used to the ropes, it was not his fault? Come on.


No its because his partner dragged his opponent to close to the damn ropes


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

Battlefield 3 commercial has been the only upside to this entire episode of raw.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Gettin' those brownie points right dere!


----------



## zackaroth (Apr 19, 2011)

Total Package said:


> Wow, Battlefield 3 looks great.


The trailer was better to watch then RAW.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Samee said:


> I am so displeased with RAW that I'm not going to stay up to watch it live next week even though it's Easter and I don't have college the day after.
> 
> YEAH THAT'S RIGHT! YOU HEARD! THAT'S HOW PISSED I AM!


Who cares?


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

Roler42 said:


> cena placed riley in the wrong place, there was no way cara would hit the moonsault with such a short distance


Sure it was Cena. You guys are running out of reasons to hate on him or something?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

fuck you cole


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

swagger needs to turn on cole


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Shit is serious.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

This has been on 30 seconds and it's already too long.


----------



## MR_PERVERT_ (Jan 11, 2011)

Samee said:


> I am so displeased with RAW that I'm not going to stay up to watch it live next week even though it's Easter and I don't have college the day after.
> 
> YEAH THAT'S RIGHT! YOU HEARD! THAT'S HOW PISSED I AM!


For once, I agree with you! I turned RAW off as soon as I saw Cena's 5 moves of doom or whatever.

:gun: to all the writers and booking team for this crap.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

JR talking crap is the highlight of the show. Which isn't saying much.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Beelzebubs said:


> I don't need to because there are productions all the time that take place in venues which have smoking as part of the artistic development of the show. The smoking ban was put into place to protect workers in venues primarily. There are a multitude of plays on the West End, national theatres etc. which have smoking in them using actual cigarettes.
> 
> Much the same as when TV shows are filmed or movies are and people smoke in public places that would normally be restricted. Some of these will be fake cigarettes but the large majotiry will not be as evidenced by multiple live situations on television/radio etc.
> 
> Trust me, as a smoker I've followed a lot of the developments since the smoking ban came also liscensing laws for public places seeing as I am a DJ and work in the venues "protected" by the smoking laws.


You don't need to?

Lol..


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

This should be...... interesting?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm utterly bored by Raw tonight. Like 100% bored. Please, please, please be on Raw next week Vince. Please. Bring the E in WWE!


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

JR wants a piece of Cole............

He wants all of Michael Cole he can handle.....


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

CenationHLR said:


> Sure it was Cena. You guys are running out of reasons to hate on him or something?


I am a huge Cena fan and supporter, but i can safely say it was his fucking fault


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

Tough Enough is better than this bullshit. You know why?

It has STARS

It is UNSCRIPTED SHOOTS

And it is ENTERTAINING

so fuck off. im not watching this anymore.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

The crowd really loving Swagger. They love him so much they are speechless


----------



## TakerBourneAgain (Mar 29, 2009)

Have to say I've seen nothing noteworthy yet. Are commentators even talking? I feel like I'm in a trance and raw is just passing by. Kong promo sent shivers down me, about only reaction I've had so far watching, considering getting sleep and watch rest on ff tomorrow... Oh joy tame mick out the Brits time again, gets old after the first 100 times wwe I'm offended not by this but at flogging this old dead horse of piss taking out us every time you come here


----------



## Mr. Blonde (Nov 6, 2006)

From Rumble to Mania was fine and entertaining...but now Cole is just annoying and his little segments are just tiring now.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Total Package said:


> So because he's not used to the ropes, it was not his fault? Come on.


it's gonna take time for him to get used to em bro. it's really not that big of a deal he's been there a couple of weeks.


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

Samee said:


> I am so displeased with RAW that I'm not going to stay up to watch it live next week even though it's Easter and I don't have college the day after.
> 
> YEAH THAT'S RIGHT! YOU HEARD! THAT'S HOW PISSED I AM!


good riddance.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Oh my God.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

ZeGermanz said:


> Can you please link me to this law?


Oh and http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/4947586.stm


----------



## Carnius (Oct 12, 2010)

Jr - Im gonna take all of michael cole I can handle


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Yes, because this is an accurate representation of our country's cultre


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Get closer to the mic you ass.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

This segment is boring me already.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

wow, we english people sound so much more english on a normally american show, if u know what i mean! lol


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

why is when they come to England they do some lame outdated stereotypical shit?


----------



## keie (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm behind so I just saw the new Kong promo......for the record, I could never let this woman in my home. It is filled with Barbies, lol.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Disciple514 said:


> The crowd really loving Swagger. They love him so much they are speechless


Don't you mean "thpeetchless"?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

get swagger of the microphone


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

And this segment dropped like a lead balloon.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

This reminds me of one of those really bad Nitros in the final days.


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

*NO POP FOR THE QUEEN OF ENGLAND.

LMAO.*


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Oh lawd


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Mon Queenie!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> I'm utterly bored by Raw tonight. Like 100% bored. Please, please, please be on Raw next week Vince. Please. Bring the E in WWE!


Same. It feels weird, cause usually RAW is bad but for some reason I'm still able to watch it.
But tonight, it's just extremely.......boring. I've never wanted to turn off RAW, 
but I really feel like doing just that tonight.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Fans singing the national anthem, awesome


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

This is awful television.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I need to not have firearms in the house when I watch RAW. Abysmal episode.


----------



## zackaroth (Apr 19, 2011)

...Is the British anthem supposed to sound like the USA one?


----------



## Carnius (Oct 12, 2010)

Queen Elizabeth heel turn calling it


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

Accompanied by The Beatles.

I'm marking hard.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

fpalm fpalm fpalm Fuck this segment. Just fuck it.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Somehow this is less offensive than the Morrison/Truth segment.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

It's amazing how much better Lawler is on commentary when he's partnered with JR.


----------



## IamNexus (Nov 2, 2010)

WTF am I watching, and why am I loving it?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

ZeGermanz said:


> You don't need to?
> 
> Lol..


I just couldn't be fucked looking through all the documentation whilst I'm trying to watch Raw. So many clauses in these laws. Anyway, http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/4947586.stm I've done my research in the past dude


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

JR's thinking "I came back for this?"


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

who is this lady?? a fcw diva?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

She actually looks younger than that old bird. Micheal Troll knows no limits...


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm so close to turning this shit off seriously.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

you cant do that


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

I'm actually giving up on Raw for tonight, shit show & shit crowd.
Time for beddies.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Is that the theme to the Star Spangle Banner?


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

The Queen of Queens.


----------



## Proc (Jan 4, 2011)

that's not bad enough to be good - it is just bad


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

fpalm


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

piledrive this cunt


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Ugh...


----------



## wildx213 (Feb 3, 2006)

WHAT?


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

they boo their own queen


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Carnius said:


> Queen Elizabeth heel turn calling it


That's great!


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

So this is Jerry Lawlers wife?


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

I bet the Brits love "WHAT!?"ing the Faux-Queen


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

WHO ARE YA? WHO ARE YA! XD


----------



## Mr. Blonde (Nov 6, 2006)

This is just embarrassing. 

And story-wise, where the hell is Stone Cold? He was there for 'Mania to help King out but now that King and his best buddy JR are getting their ass kicked week in week out Stone Cold has disappeared. On top of this, he never did a stunner on Cole either.


----------



## IamNexus (Nov 2, 2010)

So JR and Jerry haven't said anything is this "kayfabe" actually the Queen in WWE world?


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Ok Brits help me out here.

"Royal! Royal! Royal!"??????????


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm really late here, but I've just started watching my recording and I have to say R-Truth is the worst actor ever lollll! What was with the AngryTRUF, RemorsefulTRUF, AngryTRUF!, RemorsefulTRUF, AngrryyyyTRUF!!, RemorsefulTRUF. He needs to sort out that split personality.


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

WTF? End this NOW!


----------



## 2nd Coming (Aug 22, 2008)

Cole laying one on the old lady! EPIC! LOL


----------



## illspirit (Jul 23, 2007)

Disciple514 said:


> Is that the theme to the Star Spangle Banner?


Americans stole the tune, then get confused. Hilarious.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I can't even watch this. I feel so fucking embarrassed and I'm not even there. fpalm.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

IamNexus said:


> So JR and Jerry haven't said anything is this "kayfabe" actually the Queen in WWE world?


Lol wrestling is so great.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

It's like the WWE is shitting on England and just rubbing it in. :lmao


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

That actress was horrible.

Did Swagger take away the mic early?


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

Worst raw of the year, amirite?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Is that a Libyian flag?


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

This is fucking horrible


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

no pop for queen.

england sucks balls.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

What were they chanting at the "Queen"?


----------



## IamNexus (Nov 2, 2010)

Btw Queenie is getting serious Heat


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> I'm really late here, but I've just started watching my recording and I have to say R-Truth is the worst actor ever lollll! What was with the AngryTRUF, RemorsefulTRUF, AngryTRUF!, RemorsefulTRUF, AngrryyyyTRUF!!, RemorsefulTRUF. He needs to sort out that split personality.


That's his gimmick. Too many limes for you


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

I really hope Cole gets a throat infection that puts him out of action for months.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

OH! this is why they took the words wrestling and entertainment out of their name. I get it now.


----------



## SaveTheWWEplz (Mar 1, 2011)

so bigfatass kong is joining wwe ??


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

What a fucking waste of 2 hours.

If I lived in England and waited all year for WWE to come, and this was the shit I got...I would be fucking pissed.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Peasants? You're an imaginary Sir, not an imaginary Lord.


----------



## ShaneMarsh (Apr 12, 2011)

My balls ache in embarrassment. This show is chemically castrating me.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

I've been watching Law and Order for the last 10 minutes maybe, and I'm so fucking glad I'm not you guys!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)




----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

CenationHLR said:


> Sure it was Cena. You guys are running out of reasons to hate on him or something?


i'm not hating on cena, i don't even have anything against the guy, i just told you that he made a mistake


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

what the fuck is this shit am watching


----------



## nihil (Jul 5, 2008)

Wow, this sucks.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

lmao this shit is getting stale and i'm a fucking COLEMINER


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Oh and ZeGermanz because that promo bored me with the "Queen" http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/magazine/6960076.stm now kindly get off my case. I know my laws broski


----------



## FootieGamer (Feb 4, 2007)

What the hell am I watching?


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

As I said last week, to whoever likes Cole: this shit is your fault


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

*SIR MICHEAL COLE SIR MICHEAL COLE* :faint:	:faint:


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

What the hell is on Cole's foot?


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

They need to start drug testing the writers. If they are doing drugs they need to be fired. If they are writing this sober, they need to be given drugs.


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

RandomRage said:


> Worst raw of the year, amirite?


That one if Buffalo was definitely worse.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

annual burial of jim ross


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Whats Jillian Hall doing on Cole's foot?


----------



## 2nd Coming (Aug 22, 2008)

did Lawler say "look out" lmao


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

This is so unbelievably bad.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

JR moving to kissing ass to kissing feet. He has really moved up in the world


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

WWE has become a freaking joke. HORRIBLE SHOW.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Vince shitting on J.R again


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

I dont enjoy watching the WWE announce team fight each other every week. i really really dont.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

This reminds me of the Bret Hart/Jerry Lawler match they had years ago. Where the loser had to kiss the winner's feet.


----------



## wildx213 (Feb 3, 2006)

Is this the new Kiss My Ass Club?


----------



## Mr. Body (Feb 2, 2007)

wrestlecrap material


----------



## S23 (Oct 31, 2009)

NoLeafClover said:


> What a fucking waste of 2 hours.
> 
> If I lived in England and waited all year for WWE to come, and this was the shit I got...I would be fucking pissed.


Bro, I paid the equivalent of $100 to watch that shit tonight.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Damn it just keep JR on commentary for one whole episode PLEASE. FUCK THEM ALL.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Austin, please come out and stab Michael Cole.


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

OMG!!! This sucks so bad.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

LMAO @ Lawler telling the guy to "look out" before getting thrown in the crowd!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

JR should quit, man.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Best promo tonight is still from Skidmarks.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I'm never one to complain, but fuck. Seriously, enough.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Total Package said:


> What the hell is on Cole's foot?


Bad case of Digger the Dermatophyte. . . or it's what's left of what used to be on Jillian's face after the Boogeyman ate it off.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Mainstream wrestling sucks ass.


----------



## SlackjawTimChuggin (Mar 6, 2011)

kiss my foot?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

KISSEM.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

You know what would have been a simple and easy push right there?


Have Regal come and make the save!


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

lol.
Wrestling has gotten go freaking funny.
KISS IT KISS IT, YOU PEASANT!


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

THEY'RE HUMILIATING JR AGAIN!?!?! WTF!?!?!?


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Is there ever a moment when JR is not getting embarassed?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

well i wasn't planning on chiming in tonight....but this is just bad


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Just....why?


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Michael Cole is the man


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

You'd think eventually someone would come help them lol. I guess they're all smarks too


----------



## Montrell274 (Apr 1, 2005)

sigh, this Michael Cole thing is getting annoying.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Now I know Michael Cole does it while announcing, but when he's actually trying to act does he really need to repeat the same fucking line again and again about 7 times?


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

So guys who wants to watch some footage from 1997. I got some Bret promos and HHH winning KOTR and some DX stuff.


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

I'm fucking sick of Cole and can't believe he gets all this damn time on TV.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

COle's toe made me gag.


----------



## holdemplyer (Apr 3, 2011)

for the love of all that is holy.... this story line needs to end.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Skidmarks > WWE


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

Cole embarrassing JR every week is getting old.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

As if this show couldnt get any worse, they plaster the make a wish vignette which i have seen a billion times already


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

checkcola said:


> Best promo tonight is still from Skidmarks.


I have to agree.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Nice to know the UK supports Libya, a country they're helping us fight against.


----------



## zackaroth (Apr 19, 2011)

I was hoping The Boogeyman would come out and bite off Cole's toes


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

this is the shittest raw ive ever seen


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

Tony316 said:


> WWE has become a freaking joke. HORRIBLE SHOW.


the segment was shit, but now seriously tony, you don't like people complaining at TNA yet you're coming here and complain into oblivion... you're being a bit hipocritical you know


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Kevin Butler!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Even CM Punk is incapable of making tonight's show acceptable.


----------



## seiphil (Oct 10, 2010)

This is shockingly bad.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (Nov 6, 2006)

KISS THEM KISS THEM KISS THEM KISS THEM. KISS MY FEET YOU PEASANT!

That was truly the nail in the coffin for this episode.


----------



## ShaneMarsh (Apr 12, 2011)

For the love of God...this episode sucks something fierce.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Great segment. Cole shines again.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Dolph Ziggler looks like the son of Randy Orton and Evan Bourne.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Skidmarks > WWE


Indeed


----------



## Proc (Jan 4, 2011)

ok that is enough for me... really disappointed 

it is 4:30 in the morning now and I'm watching this shit - I'm done for tonight

Hope you guys have more fun than I did, have a good one


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Montrell274 said:


> sigh, this Michael Cole thing is getting annoying.


it was annoying 2 weeks ago....now it's embarrassing to all the fans, how does WWE think people WANT to see this shit?


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

WWE doesnt seriosly care the product anymore, this is just horrible shit... Well Vince has monopolized the business years ago


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Jesus Christ whats next for JR?

They gonna have Cole piss on him and make him eat his shit next week?

This is never going to pay off, just want everyone to know...


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

This sort of show is why I am embarrassed to tell people I watch wrestling.


----------



## valentinedivine (Jun 1, 2008)

Human Nature said:


> What were they chanting at the "Queen"?


 

"WHO ARE YA? WHO ARE YA? WHO ARE YA?!!" it's kind of a taunt over here.


----------



## Kingofstuff (Mar 14, 2010)

Fuck the WWE for embarrassing Jr like that.:no:


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

checkcola said:


> Best promo tonight is still from Skidmarks.


Best entertainment of the night by far. 

Was this a supershow? If not, I'd be pissed if I went to this.


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

Cole must have given one (multiple) hell of a BJ to Vince in the past week to get this kind of fucking airtime. This shit needs to end.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Michael Cole has official jumped the shark. Someone needs to murder the cunt already.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

well this raw has fucking sucked


----------



## feeq6 (Apr 19, 2011)

The cole segment nonwithstanding, this has been as good a raw as in recent memory, but i guess this is one of those complain about everything boards...


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

And yet WWE writes better stuff than TNA? Give me a fucking break. No Rock, no Austin, Raw is horrible.


----------



## SlackjawTimChuggin (Mar 6, 2011)

COLE MINER FOR LIFE, ALL HAIL SIR MICHAEL COLE!


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Total Package said:


> Nice to know the UK supports Libya, a country they're helping us fight against.


You do realise that the flag in the crowd was that of the Libyan rebels?


----------



## TakerBourneAgain (Mar 29, 2009)

Don't see the point in cole beating up jr and king every week and changing commentary teams umpteen times, what's the point in the story now anyway? It wad about king getting a mania match... Now what? It's just cole being ott and annoying and beating up his announce team every week now


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I don't understand how any sane person could watch this, even write it, and think that it would make for good TV. It isn't funny and is boring as hell.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

WE DON'T SAY PEASANT IN ENGLAND ANYMORE COLE U CUNT-WHISTLE


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

The Monster's Boss said:


> I'm fucking sick of Cole and can't believe he gets all this damn time on TV.


Not only that, but TWO PPV matches, with one of them being at WrestleMania. . . and Daniel-Sheamus got bumped!


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

Guys seriously I am about to watch some tapes I have of Raw and Nitro from 1997 I am about to watch.

Fuck you WWE.


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

HullKogan said:


> Jesus Christ whats next for JR?
> 
> They gonna have Cole piss on him and make him eat his shit next week?
> 
> This is never going to pay off, just want everyone to know...


are we allowed to remember that he had to kiss vince's ass and also was set on fire by kane?


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Bubba T said:


> Great segment. Cole shines again.


Great segment? PISS OFF!


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Jesus Christ, they have become TNA.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

feeq6 said:


> The cole segment nonwithstanding, this has been as good a raw as in recent memory, but i guess this is one of those complain about everything boards...


Oh, you must have missed the first 30 minutes...


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Skidmarks > WWE


This.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

daryl74 said:


> WE DON'T SAY PEASANT IN ENGLAND ANYMORE COLE U CUNT-WHISTLE


Be quiet you Peasant, and kiss Sir Michael Cole's feet.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

TNA has been slaughtering RAW the last month and TNA ain't that good.

WWE is just damn lucky they drove so many promotions out of business and are the only game in town.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

that was attitude era level bad


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Tony316 said:


> And yet WWE writes better stuff than TNA? Give me a fucking break. No Rock, no Austin, Raw is horrible.


How about this - 


THEY BOTH SUCK.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

jerseysfinest said:


> Jesus Christ, they have become TNA.


Hmm no dude. TNA doesn't offer this kind of Disney Land garbage.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

christian got buried on the smackdown promo


----------



## Rated 3:16 (Aug 23, 2010)

zackaroth said:


> I was hoping The Boogeyman would come out and bite off Cole's toes


whatever happened him?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

at this point Vince must be so high up Cole's ass he will be the new WWE champ with in a month..I guess were in store for more TVC7..the 7 is for how many times he has to repeat his lines to put himself over


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

Would anybody care if Micheal Cole was found dead, at this rate?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

feeq6 said:


> The cole segment nonwithstanding, this has been as good a raw as in recent memory, but i guess this is one of those complain about everything boards...


ARE YOU WATCHING THE SAME SHOW WE ARE?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## monsterzero (Feb 22, 2011)

somewhere, Vince Russo is smiling...


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Roler42 said:


> and also was set on fire by kane?


But that part was awesome tho.


----------



## ShaneMarsh (Apr 12, 2011)

Total Package said:


> Nice to know the UK supports Libya, a country they're helping us fight against.


We are both supporting- oh wait, just a 'no fly zone' and 'protecting civilians- rebels who are fighting their government. I've seen Libyan flags flown proudly by all involved. 


Back to the episode, 25 minutes left, Orton/Punk must save us all.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (Nov 6, 2006)

Cole/King is so fucking stupid! Everyone is tired of it. I changed the channel and might return in the last 10 minutes. 

I'm not watching again until Rock returns in May.


----------



## MovieStarR™ (Aug 28, 2007)

Tony316 said:


> Hmm no dude. TNA doesn't offer this kind of Disney Land garbage.


Bingo


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

This Raw has been so shitty I've resorted to an arguement about smoking laws and artistic integrity in the UK lol.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

For all those that can't believe they'd keep this Cole storyline going...just remember this is the same company that gave us Hornswaggle for a few years.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

I am begging for the day when everyone in the crowd runs in on a Cole promo and just beats the shit out of him. They can't stop everyone.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Oh my, have people actually woken up to how much of an annoying cunt Cole actually is? And that is all he is, just annoying. Not entertaining annoying, just fucking annoying.


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

Ryder. PLEASE!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Next week's Did You Know: "More people watched Tough Enough in it's entirety than Raw last week!"


----------



## 2nd Coming (Aug 22, 2008)

please don't do that fucking cobra shit!!


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

monsterzero said:


> somewhere, Vince Russo is inspired...


fixed


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

feeq6 said:


> The cole segment nonwithstanding, *this has been as good a raw as in recent memory*, but i guess this is one of those complain about everything boards...


Everyone is entitled to his opinion, but your opinion is wrong.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

jerseysfinest said:


> Jesus Christ, they have become TNA.


These past two days have been mindfucking. Lockdown was good, NOT GREAT, but good and Raw just comes off as if Russo was hired for a night.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

DIE COLE! JUST FUCKING DIE! 

*FUCKING DIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIE!*

WHY DO I HAVE TO LISTEN TO THIS MOTHERFUCKER 2 HOURS STRAIGHT?!!


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

Tony316 said:


> Hmm no dude. TNA doesn't offer this kind of Disney Land garbage.


it's the same garbage, only difference is that TNA aint PG


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

monsterzero said:


> somewhere, Vince Russo is smiling...


I wouldn't be surprised if they rehired him!


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Santino trying to save the show


----------



## TakerBourneAgain (Mar 29, 2009)

Eugh santino I give up, bed time


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

monsterzero said:


> somewhere, Vince Russo is smiling...


Even this shit is low for him. Guys its time we stop watching this because nothing gets done if they have people watching. Maybe if we watch TNA they will change.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

it's a shameful thing, lobster head.


----------



## Underscore (Feb 13, 2010)

Human Nature said:


> What were they chanting at the "Queen"?


That's what I'd like to know.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm honestly speechless about this RAW.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Damn, Cole has zombie feet


----------



## IamNexus (Nov 2, 2010)

This Raw has actually been so bad it is sort of funny
At least there have been an ok amount of watches

God I hope CM Punk wins, he won't though


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

Am I the only one enjoying this Raw? So much bitching going on.


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

NateTahGreat said:


> Would anybody care if Micheal Cole was found dead, at this rate?



I wouldn't mind a keyfabe death for Cole at all.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Hey Fella


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

And they boo the USA. Fuck England.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Sheamus... save me


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

WTF is wrong with Cole's foot. That thing should be censored.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

TOO MANY LIMES! OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHH!!!!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Being the US champ is curse, it causes the masses to forget you exist!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Tony316 said:


> Hmm no dude. TNA doesn't offer this kind of Disney Land garbage.


yes they just offer Universal Studios kind of Garbage


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SHEAMUS


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

llamadux said:


> Am I the only one enjoying this Raw? So much bitching going on.


mostly TNA-listers... i mean hypocrites and people that are legit frustrated


----------



## Mr. Blonde (Nov 6, 2006)

Sheamus and Santino? Now I know I definitely won't watch.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

monsterzero said:


> somewhere, Vince Russo is smiling...


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

Tony316 said:


> And yet WWE writes better stuff than TNA? Give me a fucking break. No Rock, no Austin, Raw is horrible.


Holy shit give it up already! I've seen you literally say only shitty things about WWE and claim to be done with the product, yet come back every single week. Your act is very stale, my friend. 

TNA will be out of business in a couple years so what are you going to do next? 

Get lost.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

The hollywood writers must go


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Next week on Raw: JR eats dog shit!


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Orton and Punk better pull 10 fucking star segment to make this RAW even half okay.


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

Why did Cole not yet put his shoe back on? Disgusting.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

If I ever see Michael Cole at a fan event or a signing event, I am going to punch him in the mouth. Security can do what they want but I will make sure that jaw is broken.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Roler42 said:


> it's the same garbage, only difference is that TNA is Nickelodeon


There we go. Fixed the quote.

As for this....Sheamus is gonna have to kill a fella


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

" I had the opportunity to talk to ______________ earlier today"


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Total Package said:


> And they boo the USA. Fuck England.


Dude the only people who actually like America are Americans and even then it's not the overwhelming majority.


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

Sheamus getting boos?
What the fuck is this?


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Why did the Irish guy get pissed when the English bood the US?


----------



## SaveTheWWEplz (Mar 1, 2011)

coleminer1 said:


> Guys seriously I am about to watch some tapes I have of Raw and Nitro from 1997 I am about to watch.
> 
> Fuck you WWE.


thats what I did when I started watching 1999 all over again.


----------



## Dudalizer (Jan 6, 2011)

Ok fellas, just got in. What have I missed?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Are Santino and Tamina still together? because I haven't seen her at ringside for a number of weeks now.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

llamadux said:


> Am I the only one enjoying this Raw? So much bitching going on.


yes.


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

Red Gate said:


> I wouldn't mind a keyfabe death for Cole at all.


Thank you for agreeing with that.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Sheamus is always great to watch.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

NoLeafClover said:


> If I ever see Michael Cole at a fan event or a signing event, I am going to punch him in the mouth. Security can do what they want but I will make sure that jaw is broken.


Wow, you just took it too far. He does his job, kayfabe or not, and you, yourself want to inflict Violence on him? I can't believe some WWE fans take the show this seriously.


----------



## MrHurriicane (Apr 4, 2011)

SPCDRI said:


> TNA has been slaughtering RAW the last month and TNA ain't that good.
> 
> WWE is just damn lucky they drove so many promotions out of business and are the only game in town.


Off topic, but TNA's Lockdown PPV last night was better than Wrestlemania 27 by far.


----------



## S23 (Oct 31, 2009)

HullKogan said:


> Next week on Raw: JR eats dog shit!


No, not the.. THE DOG POOP! NOT THE DOG POOP! THE DOG POOP! THE DOG POOP! THE DOG POOP, KING! THE DOP POOP! THE DOG POOP!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

NateTahGreat said:


> Would anybody care if Micheal Cole was found dead, at this rate?


I want that fucker to *BLEED* @ Extreme Rules!!!


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Has Matthews just turned heeling? Joining in on Cole ripping JR.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

if i was a tough enough contestant, i'd wanna stay on tough enough.......or be on smackdown only


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Beelzebubs said:


> Dude the only people who actually like America are Americans and even then it's not the overwhelming majority.


The only people who dislike America are people who wish they were Americans.


----------



## Dudalizer (Jan 6, 2011)

Holy shit JUST TALK ABOUT THE GOD DAMN MATCH ALREADY!!!


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

If Sheamus was Northern Irish he would get cheers... since he is Irish, boo's


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Dudalizer said:


> Ok fellas, just got in. What have I missed?













That's about it.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Tony316 said:


> Hmm no dude. TNA doesn't offer this kind of Disney Land garbage.


That's because they tape their shows at universal studios.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

its cool that Cole is STILL putting himself over


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Dudalizer said:


> Ok fellas, just got in. What have I missed?


The first 30 minutes were R-Truth and JoMo. And part of that was a promo from the two!!!

Thats how bad its been.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

X-Static said:


> Are Santino and Tamina still together? because I haven't seen her at ringside for a number of weeks now.


She was with him during the Dublin house show.


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

Cole, we have a goddamn match going on, YOU ARE THE PLAY BY PLAY GUY CALL THE FUCKING MATCH.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Samee said:


> Orton and Punk better pull 10 fucking star segment to make this RAW even half okay.


Well orton is involved so we have a better chance of Bret hart coming out of retirment and winnning the Rumble


----------



## Edgeowns (Feb 24, 2011)

Is dancing with the stars on yet? This raw is garbage


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

MrHurriicane said:


> Off topic, but TNA's Lockdown PPV last night was better than Wrestlemania 27 by far.


Agreed. And this is coming from hater on TNA.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

llamadux said:


> Am I the only one enjoying this Raw? So much bitching going on.


YES you WEIRDO.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

*Kill A Fella!!!!!!*


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

love how matthews tries to humor cole then just gives up


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

Total Package said:


> Nice to know the UK supports Libya, a country they're helping us fight against.


Are you illiterate, or just a plain idiot? The flag in the crowd was that of the Libyan rebels, and obviously not the prior Libyan government (which is a deep green and the only flag in the world that's completely plain). If you'd learned any of this stuff in geography class, you'd have known that, but hey, feel free to revel in your ignorance.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Botched the first Brouge Kick. :lmao


----------



## xLAW84x (Apr 6, 2011)

They should be using all this screen time to get an actual wrestler over as a main heel, this Cole stuff is just getting redundant and sleep-inducing.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Steve. said:


> If Sheamus was Northern Irish he would get cheers... since he is Irish, boo's


Um.... don't think so.


----------



## Underscore (Feb 13, 2010)

LOL @ Cole laughing at Matthews' foot fungus comment and saying "I think I need medical attention".


----------



## SlackjawTimChuggin (Mar 6, 2011)

Sir Michael Cole shall say what he wants and theres nothing ye peasants can do about it , and thats what really gets you riled.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

SJFC said:


> That's because they tape their shows at universal studios.


:lmao


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Why did they just cut out, mid-sentence from Josh Matthews?


----------



## SaveTheWWEplz (Mar 1, 2011)

wow im watching this queen crap right now....pathetic
WHAT to the queen ahaha


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

Sky cunts skipping the smoking bit again! Cowards


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Why did Sky just go to advert while Matthews was talking? Seriously, wtf is going on!?!?!!


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

Samee said:


> YES you WEIRDO.


Why are you still watching??!!? Turn it off if you're miserable and hate the show.


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

Santino did not do anything funny...

Also, JoMo ACTUALLY LANDED the Starship Pain.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Fuck Sky!


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Sky just cut off R Truth smoking again, well looks like i have to sit through another few weeks of adverts


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

NoLeafClover said:


> If I ever see Michael Cole at a fan event or a signing event, I am going to punch him in the mouth. Security can do what they want but I will make sure that jaw is broken.


*Damn,is it that serious.*


----------



## Mr. Blonde (Nov 6, 2006)

Not a sheamus fan, and having read the results of the main event I probably won't turn the tv back to Raw.

This action soap opera is boring me.


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

Dudalizer said:


> Ok fellas, just got in. What have I missed?


You missed all the wasted time some of us have spent. 

I haven't watched a lot of WWE in a long while, but decided I would look tonight. I am becoming more and more sorry I did. 

This has been horrible. I may try to see if Punk and Orton can put on a good match.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

You did this, John. You did!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Sploooge.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

this show sucks.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Samee said:


> Why did Sky just go to advert while Matthews was talking? Seriously, wtf is going on!?!?!!


They showed the Truth bit again.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Recap a shitty segment for the second time tonight.

I seriously can't wait to hear Bryan & Vinny tear this Raw to shreds Wednesday.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

About time they got Punk on air.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

I didn't know smoking was allowed in PG WWE.

YOU DID THIS TO ME, JOHN!

YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARH!

Haha so random and such shitty acting. Truth always entertains.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

ZeGermanz said:


> Wow, you just took it too far. He does his job, kayfabe or not, and you, yourself want to inflict Violence on him? I can't believe some WWE fans take the show this seriously.


You actually think I'd attack a WWE employee at one of their own events? C'mon man.

Talking about me taking this too seriously...how the hell do you take that seriously? Idiot.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

llamadux said:


> Why are you still watching??!!? Turn it off if you're miserable and hate the show.


You don't realise how close I've come to doing that but I've stayed up for this shit and I'm not about to turn it off and have stayed up for nothing. My two favourite wrestlers are yet to come on too. 

That doesn't make this RAW any less shit though and I can complain as much as I want when RAW has been THIS pathetic.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

KuritaDavion said:


> That's about it.


----------



## ChazThrasher (Mar 23, 2011)

Sheamus is just a ginger version of test (RIP) exact same style hair and beard

Also tna is as strong in the ring as wwe. if wwe didnt have great legacy and grounding with a lack of competition it would be in trouble


----------



## MR_PERVERT_ (Jan 11, 2011)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Recap a shitty segment for the second time tonight.
> 
> I seriously can't wait to hear Bryan & Vinny tear this Raw to shreds Wednesday.


Bryan and Vinny?


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

Did USA just quit out for anybody else? Or is that just me?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Next week the USA belt will be on Smackdown , and Wade Barrett and the IC belts will be on RAW


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Total Package said:


> They showed the Truth bit again.


Why are they cutting that bit out when it's 3 o'clock in the fucking morning! There are no kids watching ffs!


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

NoLeafClover said:


> You actually think I'd attack a WWE employee at one of their own events? C'mon man.
> 
> Talking about me taking this too seriously...how the hell do you take that seriously? Idiot.


So you realised your own comment was a jackass one, and tried to reflect it like you were being sarcastic?

Grow up.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Did Punk just shove some random dude for no reason? U guys must think that was genius...


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Samee said:


> Great segment? PISS OFF!


It's a television show. Stop being so emotional.

Cole has been gold for months now.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Really glad they made a retirement video package for Edge, that was nice.

Oh my god. I want to assault Michael Cole so bad.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

CHILDISH GAMBINO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

Dudalizer said:


> Ok fellas, just got in. What have I missed?


- Morrison challenged Truth to a match with his spot in the Extreme Rules triple threat WWE title match on the line. Morrison wins and R-truth attacks him after the match. (heel turn)

- Dolph ziggler with a new haircut squashes Even Bourne

- Sin Cara and John Cena b/ Miz and Alex riley

- Eve b/ Nikki Bella

- a horrible segment where JR kisses Cole's feet. (Just be happy you did not have to see it.)


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Samee said:


> Why are they cutting that bit out when it's 3 o'clock in the fucking morning! There are no kids watching ffs!


Yet your crowd boos the United States.


----------



## SlackjawTimChuggin (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm gonna go head and agree with Total, Fuck England, go take your tea time and quit watching our AMERICAN sports entertainment , go back to your cricket or whatever it is you speds do over there.


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

GO RED WINGS. Found something entertaining to watch at least.


----------



## 2nd Coming (Aug 22, 2008)

Orton vs. Punk!! The best hands down!!


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Bubba T said:


> It's a television show. Stop being so emotional.
> 
> Cole has been gold for months now.


fpalm


----------



## zackaroth (Apr 19, 2011)

SpeedStick said:


> Next week the USA belt will be on Smackdown , and Wade Barrett and the IC belts will be on RAW


But no one will care since WWE shit on the mid card titles having any meaning.


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

punk and orton better help heal this bad RAW


----------



## lahabe (Sep 7, 2008)

Total Package said:


> Yet your crowd boos the United States.


Did they? Or did they boo the us champion??


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

SlackjawTimChuggin said:


> I'm gonna go head and agree with Total, Fuck England, go take your tea time and quit watching our AMERICAN sports entertainment , go back to your cricket or whatever it is you speds do over there.


You're not really an advert for America are you?


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Dudalizer said:


> Ok fellas, just got in. What have I missed?


Fuck all, absolutely fuck all.

Worst RAW of the year and I'm not even exaggerating.


----------



## Dudalizer (Jan 6, 2011)

Randy Orton in a movie? I think I'll not go see that.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Finally.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

ZeGermanz said:


> So you realised your own comment was a jackass one, and tried to reflect it like you were being sarcastic?
> 
> Grow up.


It's called being "over the top". Hell it's part of the very fucking product you're watching. Jesus.


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

coleminer1 said:


> this show sucks.


Thought you were going to sleep like 3 - 4 pages ago.:no:
Just gtfo if your not enjoying the show. I think this edition of Raw is very entertaining.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

PUNK


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

lahabe said:


> Did they? Or did they boo the us champion??


They promptly booed when he said "United States".


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Off topic, but the new WWE movie looks laughably bad

RANDY ORTON WILL GO TO THE PAPERS IF HE HAS TO


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

Bubba T said:


> It's a television show. Stop being so emotional.
> 
> *Cole has been gold for months now*.


See people, THIS is why Cole is the center of the fucking show every week.


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

Guys, USA randomly cut out. Is it jsut me? Or is that for everybody?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Roler42 said:


> punk and *orton *better help heal this bad RAW


Yeah dont count on it


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

*SAVE US PUNK AND ORTON*


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Total Package said:


> The only people who dislike America are people who wish they were Americans.


My country has a bigger penis than yours.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I think this is the worst RAW since the A Team movie guys guest hosted.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (Nov 6, 2006)

SlackjawTimChuggin said:


> I'm gonna go head and agree with Total, Fuck England, go take your tea time and quit watching our AMERICAN sports entertainment , go back to your cricket or whatever it is you speds do over there.


The hell? The English crowd was the only good part about this show.

And ain't sports entertainment. That's so 2 weeks ago. It's action soap opera.


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

Total Package said:


> Yet your crowd boos the United States.


So troll, why did you ignore my post:


> Total Package said:
> 
> 
> > Nice to know the UK supports Libya, a country they're helping us fight against.
> ...


Or is all that you can do is yap and yap?


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Finally.... Punk


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

why do americans care more about the royal wedding than we do? no-one i know gives a fuck


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

soooooooo why do i have ads on WF in Spanish?


----------



## S23 (Oct 31, 2009)

SlackjawTimChuggin said:


> I'm gonna go head and agree with Total, Fuck England, go take your tea time and quit watching our AMERICAN sports entertainment , go back to your cricket or whatever it is you speds do over there.


Umm, no? How about you take your shitty Soap Opera and we'll watch some *wrestling*, in TNA. Just because WWE's product sucks, don't expect us to save your show.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

MR_PERVERT_ said:


> Bryan and Vinny?


From F4WOnline.com. Excellent site.


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

I remember Raw being bad when the epic debut of Nexus happened, I can't see the same type thing happening tonight.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

gobsayscomeon said:


> My country has a bigger penis than yours.


Florida IS pretty big


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

NoLeafClover said:


> It's called being "over the top". It's part of the fucking product you're watching. Jesus.


No it isn't. There's being over the top, then there's being a jackass. You being the latter. Threatening someone with actual violence, and hoping they suffer serious pain isn't over the top. It's just idiotic.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Let's go Orton, please.


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

Seriously weak pop for Orton there.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Total Package said:


> They promptly booed when he said "United States".


Fucking pricks


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

WWE, why are you the way that you are? I hate so much, about the things you chose to be.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Samee said:


> fpalm


You're the one who is up at 3AM crying in a wrestling forum about a show you say are hating. What kind of person stays up so late just to complain about a tv show?


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm loving the five o clock shadow on Orton's face.!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

daryl74 said:


> why do americans care more about the royal wedding than we do? no-one i know gives a fuck


we don't....the media THINKS we do, and is going to shove it down our throats for the next year


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

daryl74 said:


> why do americans care more about the royal wedding than we do? no-one i know gives a fuck


You're kidding right? I know a fair few who can't wait to a day off work as it's a bank holiday!


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

jm99 said:


> Seriously weak pop for Orton there.


Orton is boring and stagnant.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Just read how this match ended and now I'm tuning out. Honestly do not see neither of these men getting over after this one.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Mr. Blonde said:


> The hell? The English crowd was the only good part about this show.
> 
> And ain't sports entertainment. That's so 2 weeks ago. It's action soap opera.


I was just getting at the smugness most English have. Here they are, watching an American product that is actively involved with the US military and one that doesn't have to cater to them at all but chooses to because it's American and feels everyone should be able to enjoy it and they still have the gall to boo when the name United States is mentioned.

If I were Vince, I'd say fuck that country, stop going there, and buy them all a free cleaning just to rub it in (if there even is a single dentistry practice out there).


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

ZeGermanz said:


> No it isn't. There's being over the top, then there's being a jackass. You being the latter. Threatening someone with actual violence, and hoping they suffer serious pain isn't over the top. It's just idiotic.


Hahaha, alright dude.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Glad to see Orton use his original pose instead of the Austin clone pose.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

perro said:


> Fucking pricks


Any other country in the world would (apart from USA itself) would boo America in all honesty. Hell even England would get boos in a large majority of countries.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

What are the crowd chanting? CM Punk and something else?


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

am I nuts or does Randy Orton have a hunch since becoming "The Viper"??


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

Orton & Punk are the new Cena Sucks/Let's Go Cena chants.

Oh joy.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Duel chants. Cool!


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

Samee said:


> What are the crowd chanting? CM Punk and something else?


Randy Orton, but the accent is very heavy.


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

ShaggyK said:


> we don't....the media THINKS we do, and is going to shove it down our throats for the next year


this. plus i didnt even know about the royal wedding until today. thats how much people in the US care.


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

If Orton wins this with a random RKO again this will be the worst Raw since the guest host days.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Beelzebubs said:


> Any other country in the world would (apart from USA itself) would boo America in all honesty. Hell even England would get boos in a large majority of countries.


The USA and UK are easily the two most hated nations on earth


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

We have, what, four announcers out there now? And nobody can call a move?!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Samee said:


> What are the crowd chanting? CM Punk and something else?


randy orton


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Beelzebubs said:


> Any other country in the world would (apart from USA itself) would boo America in all honesty. Hell even England would get boos in a large majority of countries.


Maybe that's because that country is full of smug assholes that thing they're better than everyone else, when clearly they're not. And they continue to prove it.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

first time Raw was so bad that i turned it off in a while


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

fucking yawn


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Total Package said:


> I was just getting at the smugness most English have. Here they are, watching an American product that is actively involved with the US military and one that doesn't have to cater to them at all but chooses to because it's American and feels everyone should be able to enjoy it and they still have the gall to boo when the name United States is mentioned.
> 
> If I were Vince, I'd say fuck that country, stop going there, and buy them all a free cleaning just to rub it in.


Wow, you seriously have no clue how the world runs, do you? They don't come here because it's nice of them to do so. There's a big WWE audience outside of USA.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Total Package said:


> I was just getting at the smugness most English have. Here they are, watching an American product that is actively involved with the US military and one that doesn't have to cater to them at all but chooses to because it's American and feels everyone should be able to enjoy it and they still have the gall to boo when the name United States is mentioned.
> 
> If I were Vince, I'd say fuck that country, stop going there, and buy them all a free cleaning just to rub it in (if there even is a single dentistry practice out there).


Oh fuck off. Elitist prick.


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

Liniert said:


> The USA and UK are easily the two most hated nations on earth


Understandable. Both have a history of exporting genocide and shitty TV.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

ChazThrasher said:


> Sheamus is just a ginger version of test (RIP) exact same style hair and beard
> 
> Also tna is as strong in the ring as wwe. if wwe didnt have great legacy and grounding with a lack of competition it would be in trouble


Nope TNA has better talent. And if they hired Heyman I guarantee you they would have been whooping WWE's ass. Maybe not ratings wise yet but they would still be doing good. Dixie is just a stupid fucking mark that keeps Russo and Hogan around and therefor no progress is being made. Seriously screw Vince people say he is a genius he is just a weirdo and if it wasn't for Russo (for a few reasons I wont get into), Paul Heyman, and the great talent at the moment we would be watching Nitro. I am convinced the guy is a lunatic and we WWE fans are being treated like second class citizens. As much as I hate to say it our only hope is TNA but fuck they wont improve so I will just watch ROH and some old footage from the 80s and 90s because that is the only thing we have left. The wrestling business is shit and no one cares. Actually, that's wrong, I still care, because im anxious to see things change but I doubt it will happen.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Bubba T said:


> You're the one who is up at 3AM crying in a wrestling forum about a show you say are hating. What kind of person stays up so late just to complain about a tv show?


Er what? I stayed up to watch something I'm a fan of and it has been shit. That's why I'm complaining. I didn't stay up just to complain. Don't be so condescending.


----------



## 2nd Coming (Aug 22, 2008)

Mortal Kombat!! FTW!!


----------



## S23 (Oct 31, 2009)

Total Package said:


> I was just getting at the smugness most English have. Here they are, watching an American product that is actively involved with the US military and one that doesn't have to cater to them at all but chooses to because it's American and feels everyone should be able to enjoy it and they still have the gall to boo when the name United States is mentioned.
> 
> If I were Vince, I'd say fuck that country, stop going there, and buy them all a free cleaning just to rub it in (if there even is a single dentistry practice out there).


Are you actually a retard? Why do you boo Regal?

Sheamus is *NOT* English. Sheamus is the *USA* champ. Therefore, we boo the sucker.

Oh btw, wrestling's fake. Just thought i'd let you know, before you attempt WW3.


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

When was the last time Orton actually hit an RKO after that hitting the mat thing he does, I can't remember it happening.


----------



## SlackjawTimChuggin (Mar 6, 2011)

S23 said:


> Umm, no? How about you take your shitty Soap Opera and we'll watch some *wrestling*, in TNA. Just because WWE's product sucks, don't expect us to save your show.


You'll still watch Raw every monday, guarantee it.... so go relax, take your tea time, and stfu plz....


----------



## Mr. Blonde (Nov 6, 2006)

scrilla said:


> first time Raw was so bad that i turned it off in a while


Same. I turned it off and missed the last 20 minutes. Can't take it anymore.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

ZeGermanz said:


> Wow, you seriously have no clue how the world runs, do you? They don't come here because it's nice of them to do so. There's a big WWE audience outside of USA.


I doubt it would hurt the company if they didn't go to England twice a year and kept those shows in a place where people actually respect it's country of origin and it's military.


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

Beelzebubs said:


> Any other country in the world would (apart from USA itself) would boo America in all honesty. Hell even England would get boos in a large majority of countries.


The sooner people just acknowledged the fact that "countries" are nothing more than specks on a map is the day you'll see a lot of the world's wars end.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

America is winning. Haters gonna hate.


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

China and Russia are the top 3 hated nations alongside USA IMO. Germany too for the war.


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

Liniert said:


> The USA and UK are easily the two most hated nations on earth


jealousy breeds contempt


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I watched JR french kiss foot fungus so the only worthwhile match of the night could have 5 effin' commercials interrupt it? SMH.


----------



## lahabe (Sep 7, 2008)

Liniert said:


> The USA and UK are easily the two most hated nations on earth


Hated is such a strong word. But yes, They are the two countries alongside France and Germany that sticks their nose in too much. So yes, they are disliked. Not hated. But at the same time. The world needs The US and The UK. 

The thing irritating people is that The US has to little faith in The UN to do their work in an international crisis...


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Liniert said:


> The USA and UK are easily the two most hated nations on earth


France says hi


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Beelzebubs said:


> Any other country in the world would (apart from USA itself) would boo America in all honesty. Hell even England would get boos in a large majority of countries.


That's because you folks always assist us in our glorious wars of liberation...


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

what's the 3rd most hated country?


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Total Package said:


> I was just getting at the smugness most English have. Here they are, watching an American product that is actively involved with the US military and one that doesn't have to cater to them at all but chooses to because it's American and feels everyone should be able to enjoy it and they still have the gall to boo when the name United States is mentioned.
> 
> If I were Vince, I'd say fuck that country, stop going there, and buy them all a free cleaning just to rub it in (if there even is a single dentistry practice out there).


It's basically a panto dickhead. Americans are the bad guys to the English, and over in America, the English are the bad guys, shown from the fact that every English person/character has been a heel for the Americans to boo. DERRRRR.


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

daryl74 said:


> what's the 3rd most hated country?


France.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Fast Five, I'm pretty sure Summer doesn't start on April 29th. 100% sure. 
Thank goodness this is the last commercial break, and then this crime called RAW will be over. 
Can't believe I lasted all the way to the end of this episode. This and the Buffalo one are the worst of the year.
But this one has that extra feel of crap to it, that makes it the worst of the year.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

perro said:


> Fucking pricks


Like America are the most tolerant country in the fucking world? Oh please. 



Total Package said:


> I was just getting at the smugness most English have. Here they are, watching an American product that is actively involved with the US military and one that doesn't have to cater to them at all but chooses to because it's American and feels everyone should be able to enjoy it and they still have the gall to boo when the name United States is mentioned.
> 
> If I were Vince, I'd say fuck that country, stop going there, and buy them all a free cleaning just to rub it in (if there even is a single dentistry practice out there).


Just fuck off.


----------



## wildx213 (Feb 3, 2006)

Dice Darwin said:


> America is winning. Haters gonna hate.


Amen to that


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

should have known i was in for a terribad show when morrison went over to start it off.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

daryl74 said:


> what's the 3rd most hated country?


Sarah Palin's Alaska


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

This show even put my dog to sleep (hey, I admit I've got nothing better to do or watch). She didn't even bark/howl when Vickie was doing her "Excuse ME!" schtick. . . and she always loves Vickie.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

S23 said:


> Are you actually a retard? Why do you boo Regal?
> 
> Sheamus is *NOT* English. Sheamus is the *USA* champ. Therefore, we boo the sucker.
> 
> Oh btw, wrestling's fake. Just thought i'd let you know, before you attempt WW3.


First of all, I don't boo Regal. I actually like him. And I'm guessing the vast majority of fans boo Regals BECAUSE THAT'S HIS FUCKING CHARACTER!

Seriously, has Regal EVER ONCE IN HIS CAREER been a face?

Wow, get the fuck out of here.

And you can try and cover it up all you want but that crowd was very obviously booing the United States. They booed Sheamus when he came out. That, fairly enough, was booing the man. But when they strike up in boos seconds after he says "United States" so loudly he has to pause, that's what we call obvious.


----------



## lahabe (Sep 7, 2008)

Total Package said:


> I doubt it would hurt the company if they didn't go to England twice a year and kept those shows in a place where people actually respect it's country of origin and it's military.


I think the country and military of The US are respected enough. Not just the politicians that runs it!!!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

only good thing about tonight is ive ranked up twice on black ops i am now prestige 8 lvl 45


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

scrilla said:


> should have known i was in for a terribad show when morrison went over to start it off.


Haha.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Samee said:


> Like America are the most tolerant country in the fucking world? Oh please.


We wouldn't boo another country just for being named dropped unless it was one we were currently at war with


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

*AMERICA! FUCK YEAH!*


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Samee said:


> Er what? I stayed up to watch something I'm a fan of and it has been shit. That's why I'm complaining. I didn't stay up just to complain. Don't be so condescending.


Then say your piece and be done with it. A typical person would of saw that they were not enjoying what they were watching, and gone to bed. You choose to complain, and then keep complaining. If you truly were disgusted with what you were watching, you would of left already.

Logic, how does it work?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I so hope my stream reruns TE. I missed the first half and want to see Skidmarks epic promo again.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

perro said:


> We wouldn't boo another country just for being named dropped unless it was one we were currently at war with


or ends in "stan"


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

Total Package said:


> First of all, I don't boo Regal. I actually like him. And I'm guessing the vast majority of fans boo Regals BECAUSE THAT'S HIS FUCKING CHARACTER!
> 
> *Seriously, has Regal EVER ONCE IN HIS CAREER been a face?
> *
> Wow, get the fuck out of here.


Of course not, no one outside North America has ever been portrayed as a face, with the exception of joke stereotypical characters like Hornswoggle, because for the most part, the WWE american crowds are fairly Xenophobic.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Jordo said:


> only good thing about tonight is ive ranked up twice on black ops i am now prestige 8 lvl 45


I'm stuck at Prestige 5. The Playstation Network fucking sucks.


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

Why is this Total Package (lol, srs?) dude ignoring my post:


> Total Package said:
> 
> 
> > Nice to know the UK supports Libya, a country they're helping us fight against.
> ...


I feel a little sad. Did I just expose you for the illiterate fuckwit that you are?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

perro said:


> We wouldn't boo another country just for being named dropped unless it was one we were currently at war with


Exactly.


----------



## 2nd Coming (Aug 22, 2008)

GTS RKO! Nice!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

GTS/RKO chants? Awesome crowd haha.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

perro said:


> We wouldn't boo another country just for being named dropped unless it was one we were currently at war with


I don't recall the crowd booing America directly but booing Sheamus.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

RKO/GTS chants. Awesome.

I wish the WWE Title was in this feud.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

CM RKO, I like the rhythm of just "CM" chant, with no "Punk" at the end of it. Creative.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Human Nature said:


> Fast Five, I'm pretty sure Summer doesn't start on April 29th. 100% sure.


Considering there was significant snow in the Midwest today, I'd bet you're right.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Beelzebubs said:


> I'm stuck at Prestige 5. The Playstation Network fucking sucks.


awww feel bad for you man


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

perro said:


> We wouldn't boo another country just for being named dropped unless it was one we were currently at war with


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Samee said:


> Like America are the most tolerant country in the fucking world? Oh please.
> 
> 
> 
> Just fuck off.


Good comeback. Go find a dentist.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Shut up Cole it was funny when Punk said it only


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

jm99 said:


> Of course not, no one outside North America has ever been portrayed as a face, with the exception of joke stereotypical characters like Hornswoggle, because for the most part, the WWE american crowds are fairly Xenophobic.


Hornswoggle is American. But you do raise a good point, no face foreigners really. Layla, Mason Ryan, Wade Barrett, William Regal, Drew Mcintyre and Sheamus are all heels.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (Nov 6, 2006)

SlackjawTimChuggin said:


> You'll still watch Raw every monday, guarantee it.... so go relax, take your tea time, and stfu plz....


People like you are a bunch of ass clowns who stupidly assume that everyone on this forum watches every wrestling show every week and never miss a beat. 

I'm also pretty damn tired of Raw atm and I will probably stop watching for a while and eventually pick up around Summerslam time just like I did last year. Sorry I just hate that stupid ass mentality that "we better just shut up because we know we'll watch every week." No, some of us don't watch every moment every week.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

the Perfect way to end a shitty raw is with an orton match


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

come on randeh!


----------



## lahabe (Sep 7, 2008)

Total Package said:


> Exactly.


So the US audience never booed when the name CANADA was mensioned, or the Canadian flag shown?

never?

EDIT!! Liniert beat me to it, even with a link to a youtube vid:flip:flip:flip:flip:flip:flip


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

RKO GTS

awesome chants.


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

Bubba T said:


> Then say your piece and be done with it. A typical person would of saw that they were not enjoying what they were watching, and gone to bed. You choose to complain, and then keep complaining. If you truly were disgusted with what you were watching, you would of left already.
> 
> Logic, how does it work?


If you truly were disgusted with what you were reading, you would of left already.

Logic, how does it work?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Liniert said:


>


I'm guessing this was a direct payback for the Montreal Canadiens booing the American national anthem whenever it is played there.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

OOOOHh, GTS RKO. I definitely thought it was CM RKO. Awww.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao

Punk's English accent = Gold.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Punk has to do something with that hair...but I still would.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

perro said:


> We wouldn't boo another country just for being named dropped unless it was one we were currently at war with


So what about all the times Canada has been booed? Or Russia, France and Italy to name but a few.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Jordo said:


> only good thing about tonight is ive ranked up twice on black ops i am now prestige 8 lvl 45


i fucking love when i get in a match with a Brit, fucking cool accent and shit.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Liniert said:


>


that's not name dropping now is it


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Bubba T said:


> Then say your piece and be done with it. A typical person would of saw that they were not enjoying what they were watching, and gone to bed. You choose to complain, and then keep complaining. If you truly were disgusted with what you were watching, you would of left already.
> 
> Logic, how does it work?


Mate, what's your problem? 

I've been commentating on what's been happening as it's happening. The only reason I've been moaning so much is because there has been so much to moan about back to back. Seriously, I'm not one to moan and I usually take the stance you are (so I know where you're coming from, I usually can't stand those twats that can't stop complaining) but this is a different level of shit.


----------



## S23 (Oct 31, 2009)

SlackjawTimChuggin said:


> You'll still watch Raw every monday, guarantee it.... so go relax, take your tea time, and stfu plz....


For the record, i've watched:

Every minute of TNA iMPACT/PPVs since March '09 without fail.

WWE - The Rock's return, Rock segments up until Mania, the last 2 RAWs before Mania, WM27 itself, skimmed through the RAW's since and attended the one you're watching tonight.

Also, I should be at WM28 in Miami, if only for Rock-Cena and to watch a WM live. I pray for the day that either of TNA or WWE (or even ROH) become mainstream again and i'll support whoever i can, as long as i'm not served shit on a platter.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Is biting even legal??
Kayfabe wise if it was, wouldn't everyone just do that?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Liniert said:


>


Wasn't this around the time we were bombing Canada?


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

lahabe said:


> So the US audience never booed when the name CANADA was mensioned, or the Canadian flag shown?
> 
> never?
> 
> EDIT!! Liniert beat me to it, even with a link to a youtube vid:flip:flip:flip:flip:flip:flip


Lance Storm and Team Canada would like to say hello.


----------



## Dudalizer (Jan 6, 2011)

WTF did Cole just call that backdrop a "bulldog"!?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

lahabe said:


> So the US audience never booed when the name CANADA was mensioned, or the Canadian flag shown?
> 
> never?
> 
> EDIT!! Liniert beat me to it, even with a link to a youtube vid:flip:flip:flip:flip:flip:flip


There are going to be idiots in some parts of the world no matter what. But this wasn't the first time England or London has done this. They clearly have a misplaced hatred or jealously towards one of their allies.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

good match between orton and punk.


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

isnt biting against the rules?


----------



## 2nd Coming (Aug 22, 2008)

these two have great in-ring chemistry


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Total Package said:


> I'm guessing this was a direct payback for the Montreal Canadiens booing the American national anthem whenever it is played there.


As is quite evident. The Canadian anthem was played first. I would shut up if I were you, as I bet you're embarrassing many Americans really.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Can someone explain to me what happened to Lawler and JR and why the fuck we can't have the same announce team throughout an entire Raw?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I have barely even 'watched' Raw. I have listened to it while having other pages open because from what I'm hearing there was nothing really worth switching over for.


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

ZeGermanz said:


> Hornswoggle is American. But you do raise a good point, no face foreigners really. Layla, Mason Ryan, Wade Barrett, William Regal, Drew Mcintyre and Sheamus are all heels.


Yeah, among countless others. Khali (until he became a joke character) Rene Dupree, or anyone who isnt from North America.


----------



## Carnius (Oct 12, 2010)

gilgamesh said:


> Why is this Total Package (lol, srs?) dude ignoring my post:
> 
> I feel a little sad. Did I just expose you for the illiterate fuckwit that you are?


Obviously you need some attention since you've reposted that several times. There, I saw your post, the other guy you're trying to talk to probably did as well. Could it be anymore obvious he's just waiting for someone to take the bait?


----------



## SlackjawTimChuggin (Mar 6, 2011)

Liniert said:


>


Come on man, Canada isn't a real country....


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

ORTON SLAM!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Randall!


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

jm99 said:


> Of course not, no one outside North America has ever been portrayed as a face, with the exception of joke stereotypical characters like Hornswoggle, because for the most part, the WWE american crowds are fairly Xenophobic.


Actually, you'll find that even Americans hate other Americans. . . but they love America.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Angle Slam. :lmao


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

ANGLE SLAM


----------



## 2nd Coming (Aug 22, 2008)

angle slam!! LOL


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Geez this thread has become really negative and petty, and the majority of it isn't even concerning Raw. Kind of pathetic; some people need to get over themselves.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Total Package said:


> Good comeback. Go find a dentist.


You're so pathetic I actually kinda feel sorry for you.



perro said:


> that's not name dropping now is it


It's the same fucking thing.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Punk was reeeal close to falling there


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

gilgamesh said:


> Lance Storm and Team Canada would like to say hello.


yes booing an anti American stable is the same as booing a country for just being mentioned


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

this match is really flat


----------



## S23 (Oct 31, 2009)

Total Package said:


> First of all, I don't boo Regal. I actually like him. And I'm guessing the vast majority of fans boo Regals BECAUSE THAT'S HIS FUCKING CHARACTER!
> 
> Seriously, has Regal EVER ONCE IN HIS CAREER been a face?
> 
> ...


I wasn't denying we boo'd the USA. I was there and I explicitly boo'd Sheamus *AND* the USA. It wasn't because of your foreign policies or because I support Japan or some bs. I did it because in the world of wrestling, that's the natural thing to do!


----------



## wildx213 (Feb 3, 2006)

Angle Slam


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

perro said:


> that's not name dropping now is it


Booing another country's national anthem is a lot worse than booing when somebody says their name.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

They really need to tighten the ropes for these guys.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

It's so frustrating watching Orton and Punk make wrestling look so easy. Why can't everybody else be this good?

Great match.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Punk really is a skinny fat kid. He keeps saying it but wow he's right.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

ZeGermanz said:


> As is quite evident. The Canadian anthem was played first. I would shut up if I were you, as I bet you're embarrassing many Americans really.


What are you talking about? The Canadian anthem is always played first at hockey games.


----------



## 2nd Coming (Aug 22, 2008)

clean superplex off the top!!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Kazz said:


> Geez this thread has become really negative and petty, and the majority of it isn't even concerning Raw. Kind of pathetic; some people need to get over themselves.


Sadly it's one of the only forms of entertainment some people are getting tonight


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Total Package's ultimate goal is to become the greatest heel ever on wrestlingforum. BECAUSE HE'S TOO OBESE TO MOVE OUT OF HIS SEAT!! LOL I MADE A JOKE BASED ON STEREOTYPES.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Ownage™ said:


> this match is really flat


It's HBK/Taker compared to the rest of RAW.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Total Package said:


> First of all, I don't boo Regal. I actually like him. And I'm guessing the vast majority of fans boo Regals BECAUSE THAT'S HIS FUCKING CHARACTER!
> 
> Seriously, has Regal EVER ONCE IN HIS CAREER been a face?
> 
> ...


Regal was a face when he and Tajiri were the Tag Champs in the mid-2000s (would have been 2005 or 2006, based on who was at the show with me).


----------



## SaveTheWWEplz (Mar 1, 2011)

any chance to see the rock tonite ??
haha


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Holy counter.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Wow Randy going higher than his dad ever did!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Samee said:


> It's the same fucking thing.


no its not


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Kazz said:


> Geez this thread has become really negative and petty, and the majority of it isn't even concerning Raw. Kind of pathetic; some people need to get over themselves.


The arguments over which country has naughtier fans have been more entertaining than Raw(although the current match has been pretty fucking sweet).


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Punk's stealing Ziggler's puffy-hair gimmick.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> It's so frustrating watching Orton and Punk make wrestling look so easy. Why can't everybody else be this good?
> 
> Great match.


They have great in-ring chemistry.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Punk's reaction is classic


----------



## 2nd Coming (Aug 22, 2008)

that was a great sequence! nice high kick too!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

very good match.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

we need to see a pepsi plunge or a crap roll up


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Shining_Wizard1979 said:


> Regal was a face when he and Tajiri were the Tag Champs in the mid-2000s (would have been 2005 or 2006, based on who was at the show with me).


Wasn't he a face when he was tagging with Eugene?


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Total Package said:


> What are you talking about? The Canadian anthem is always played first at hockey games.


Well done, you can read what I said.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Whack.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> They have great in-ring chemistry.


they do...really liking the match.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Lame finish.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Really?
Crappy way to end a crappy RAW. Whatever.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> Total Package's ultimate goal is to become the greatest heel ever on wrestlingforum. BECAUSE HE'S TOO OBESE TO MOVE OUT OF HIS SEAT!! LOL I MADE A JOKE BASED ON STEREOTYPES.


:lmao

Well said mate.

A FUCKING ROLL UP? A FUCKING ROLL UP?!?!


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Why cant punk ever win??


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

There is an East German flag in the crowd, odd


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Randy is allowed to celebrate that fight


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Otunga!


----------



## 2nd Coming (Aug 22, 2008)

now that's a wrestling match!


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Did Orton really need to beat Punk twice in a row?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

ZeGermanz said:


> Well done, you can read what I said.


Yeah? And? We booed it because they booed ours countless times. Who cares? As if that has any relevance to booing a name drop but whatever.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Really, no RKO? Da fuck is dat shit?!

And an Otunga-hawk!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Mason Ryan still runs like a toddler with a full diaper.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Oh okay. We just show up out of nowhere now?


----------



## lahabe (Sep 7, 2008)

Total Package said:


> There are going to be idiots in some parts of the world no matter what. But this wasn't the first time England or London has done this. They clearly have a misplaced hatred or jealously towards one of their allies.


If you read one of my last post. NO, just NO.

The European countries respect the hell out of USA. We need USA. but, there is a BIG but;

The way your politicians handle themselves in international crisis. Always DEMANDING being the lead country, instead of letting the UN, wich the US is a member of, take the lead. 

And on another note; Many also dislike the US way of thinking on this one matter; AMERCIANS ARE THE ONLY PEOPLE IN THE WORLD THAT MATTERS. Wich not to be rude, you and some other US guys just proved in this thread. And this coming from a Norwegian. And Norway always supporst the US, and The UK


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

ZeGermanz said:


> As is quite evident. The Canadian anthem was played first. I would shut up if I were you, as I bet you're embarrassing many Americans really.


Don't mistake basement dwellers like "Total Package" (lol, srsly?) or perro as representative of Americans. They might be the loudest, but that's 'cause they're the stupidest. I'd bet they probably couldn't even find Washington D.C. on a map.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Man, haven't heard "We Are One" in awhile


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Mason Ryan acting as leader for that second


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Wow, I've really missed that theme. 
And I really miss who used to come out to that theme.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> Booing another country's national anthem is a lot worse than booing when somebody says their name.


not sure if you watch hockey, but at EVERY Montreal Canadiens game where the American national anthem is played, the fans boo so loudly that you can almost not hear the singer. no other Canadian team does this, and as far as i know the only time the Canadian national anthem gets booed in the U.S. is at a Montreal Canadiens game.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

We are one!


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

get him may!


----------



## 2nd Coming (Aug 22, 2008)

Batista look-a-like!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Punk losing again? Ugh...


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Thought the match was pretty average. It had its moments but it wasn't nearly as good as their WrestleMania match.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Nothing wrong with a flash pin. Protects the finishers.

What's this lame attempt to make Mason Ryan a star in the UK?


----------



## Dudalizer (Jan 6, 2011)

perro said:


> yes booing an anti American stable is the same as booing a country for just being mentioned


La Restistance wasn't necessarily an "anti-American" stable. Face it dude, Americans are the same as any other country. Besides, when was the last time that another country was mentioned in WWE in a US city?


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

jerseysfinest said:


> Wasn't he a face when he was tagging with Eugene?


That seems right, too.


----------



## SlackjawTimChuggin (Mar 6, 2011)

Total Package said:


> There are going to be idiots in some parts of the world no matter what. But this wasn't the first time England or London has done this. They clearly have a misplaced hatred or jealously towards one of their allies.


Oh ya, clearly misplaced hatred.. they are just so steamed that we moved over here to New England and started progressing in life at a much more rapid pace.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

lahabe said:


> If you read one of my last post. NO, just NO.
> 
> The European countries respect the hell out of USA. We need USA. but, there is a BIG but;
> 
> ...


Please don't stereotype. It isn't needed and is just plain ignorant.

Don't turn this into a "my country is better than yours because" thread.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

lahabe said:


> If you read one of my last post. NO, just NO.
> 
> The European countries respect the hell out of USA. We need USA. but, there is a BIG but;
> 
> ...


Yep, we clearly think we're the only country in the world that matters. Especially when we are the first to respond to tragedies in other countries and the ones that try to rid other countries of tyranny and replace them with democratic elections like we did in Iraq.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> Nothing wrong with a flash pin. Protects the finishers.
> 
> What's this lame attempt to make Mason Ryan a star in the UK?


Maybe if it was in Cardiff. In England Wales get's about the same respect as Americans give Canada


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Finally!


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Why do they insist on continuing this Nexus bullshit..


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This episode was really like a gay porn.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Fuck this. SuperOrton.


----------



## magcynic (Jan 18, 2011)

Seriously. Does CM Punk ever win anything? He's clearly much, much, MUCH better in the ring AND on the mic yet they continue to make Punk job to everybody.


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

Beautiful Nexus - Orton Angle for the ending.
Now for Tough Enough!

I love how this thread was more flame bait then actually enjoying the show.
Final thought for all the people that hate the current WWE product,get the fuck off and stop wasting space on this thread.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ugh....................


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

BULLSHIT!!!

BULLSHIT BULLSHIT BULLSHITtgkfsdnbgvatgpfhwogub5vor0q bt4bognvafk gbot4b 4btOJEQB;!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

otunga couldnt even save todays raw


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

OMG! mason is the perfect mindless goon! lol


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Oh, fuck this show.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Are you F'N kidding me?? 
Will Punk EVER get the upper hand? In any feud ever again?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I turn to catch Orton going over everybody yet again... wooooooo. Not really missing much with this crap show if you tune out....


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Total Package said:


> Yep, we clearly think we're the only country in the world that matters. Especially when we are the first to respond to tragedies in other countries and the ones that try to rid other countries of tyranny and replace them with democratic elections like we did in Iraq.


Iraq was an illegal war y'know. You actually caused an international crisis, you didn't prevent one.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

:lmao

Punk completely no selling the RKO.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Punk totally no sold that RKO lmao.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

wow....Orton is starting to get worse than Cena with this superman bullshit. does WWE forget how to make a face not be superman?


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

Punk really hated those fucking ropes....tighten those things up.


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

That was a lackluster ending.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

This Orton crap is getting worse than supercena overcoming the odds every week.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Can't we all just get along?


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

I hope all the people who complain about Cena not selling do the same for Punk.. But very unlikely.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Dylanlip said:


> If you truly were disgusted with what you were reading, you would of left already.
> 
> Logic, how does it work?


That doesn't make any sense.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Amber B said:


> This episode was really like a gay porn.


Gay Porn has better acting than that horseshit.

Not, that I've ever seen a Gay Porn...

Hey look, is that Jeff Hardy???


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Total Package said:


> Yep, we clearly think we're the only country in the world that matters. Especially when we are the first to respond to tragedies in other countries and the ones that try to rid other countries of tyranny and replace them with democratic elections like we did in Iraq.


Only when it suits you're purpose otherwise there would have been major interventions in Africa over the years and many other parts of the world. Let's face facts, every country hates every other country secretly with the exception being the Netherlands because nobody really gives a fuck


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

LOL at punk's rage! lulz


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

punk not even selling the rko, fuck this am going to bed


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Orton really no sold that ass whoopin from Nexus and then Punk no selling the rko. fpalm


----------



## lahabe (Sep 7, 2008)

xXWoRMachineXx said:


> Please don't stereotype. It isn't needed and is just plain ignorant.
> 
> Don't turn this into a "my country is better than yours because" thread.


I don't, They did!!


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

well that was a thorough waste of my time.


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

Jordo said:


> punk not even selling the rko, fuck this am going to bed


Why should he? Fucking Orton wins twice in a row.


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

DanTheMan07 said:


> I hope all the people who complain about Cena not selling do the same for Punk.. But very unlikely.


Don't bet on it.


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

So why are they showing the episode from last week?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

ShaggyK said:


> not sure if you watch hockey, but at EVERY Montreal Canadiens game where the American national anthem is played, the fans boo so loudly that you can almost not hear the singer. no other Canadian team does this, and as far as i know the only time the Canadian national anthem gets booed in the U.S. is at a Montreal Canadiens game.


I don't care who is booing who. Booing another country's national anthem is downright disrespectful no matter how it is. USA booing Canada, Canada booing USA, UK booing USA or whatever.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Samee said:


> Mate, what's your problem?
> 
> I've been commentating on what's been happening as it's happening. The only reason I've been moaning so much is because there has been so much to moan about back to back. Seriously, I'm not one to moan and I usually take the stance you are (so I know where you're coming from, I usually can't stand those twats that can't stop complaining) but this is a different level of shit.


I don't really have an issue with you. I'm just making an observation.

The less you take seriously, the better off you will be.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

pretty bad RAW, the main event was so boring


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

The R-Truth Turn and What we saw of Sin Cara were the only good things about this raw


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> I don't care who is booing who. Booing another country's national anthem is downright disrespectful no matter how it is. USA booing Canada, Canada booing USA, UK booing USA or whatever.


i agree, just pointing out that the US isn't the only guilty party.


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Red Gate said:


> Why should he? Fucking Orton wins twice in a row.


So? It's still a finishing move. If Cena did that you'd be flipping out.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

. . . . .. . . . . . . . . . . ,.-‘”. . . . . . . . . .``~.,
. . . . . . . .. . . . . .,.-”. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .“-.,
. . . . .. . . . . . ..,/. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ”:,
. . . . . . . .. .,?. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .\,
. . . . . . . . . /. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,}
. . . . . . . . ./. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,:`^`.}
. . . . . . . ./. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,:”. . . ./
. . . . . . .?. . . __. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . :`. . . ./
. . . . . . . /__.(. . .“~-,_. . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,:`. . . .. ./
. . . . . . /(_. . ”~,_. . . ..“~,_. . . . . . . . . .,:`. . . . _/
. . . .. .{.._$;_. . .”=,_. . . .“-,_. . . ,.-~-,}, .~”; /. .. .}
. . .. . .((. . .*~_. . . .”=-._. . .“;,,./`. . /” . . . ./. .. ../
. . . .. . .\`~,. . ..“~.,. . . . . . . . . ..`. . .}. . . . . . ../
. . . . . .(. ..`=-,,. . . .`. . . . . . . . . . . ..(. . . ;_,,-”
. . . . . ../.`~,. . ..`-.. . . . . . . . . . . . . . ..\. . /\
. . . . . . \`~.*-,. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ..|,./.....\,__
,,_. . . . . }.>-._\. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .|. . . . . . ..`=~-,
. .. `=~-,_\_. . . `\,. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .\
. . . . . . . . . .`=~-,,.\,. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .\
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . `:,, . . . . . . . . . . . . . `\. . . . . . ..__
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .`=-,. . . . . . . . . .,%`>--==``
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . _\. . . . . ._,-%. . . ..`


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

Truth heeling it up and Orton/Punk were the best things about Raw this week. Truth got a lot of boos, then again they were sorta booing him when he came out too. Heel Truth is promising, maybe a mix of his TNA heel character?


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

I like how they keep the Divas division going so that they can't be called sexist, and then they go ahead and let Cole interrupt it half way through every week......


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

My Raw Recap! to avoid spoilers.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

perro said:


> The R-Truth Turn and What we saw of Sin Cara were the only good things about this raw



ugh...fuck....i agree with you? really??


i feel dirty.....:sad:


----------



## eggs44 (Dec 17, 2005)

I dont normally comment on shows, but I need to say something after tonights RAW.

What has happened to wrestling? Is WWE not capable of advancing a story line with out a beat down? Where is the creativity? My god how many bad guy beating up a good guy moments did we have on raw tonight? three, R-truth, Cole and Swagger and the Nexus. What happened to the good days when a sneek attack and a beating meant something? When that would happen and a wrestler was out for months at a time. You dont get that any more. WWE can only move a story line forward with the same crap every week! Let alone 3 in one night! Get creative WWE! I am sick of the same beatings every week.


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

Highlights of the Night:
R-Truth Heel Turn
Sin Cara and Cena
Kharma Promo
Cole being Knighted
Orton vs.Punk


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

R-truth smoking was probably the best part about that show. It wasn't awful, just not good.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

the shit you guys put up with. i feel sorry for you


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

ShaggyK said:


> ugh...fuck....i agree with you? really??
> 
> 
> i feel dirty.....:sad:


Cool story, Go fuck your self


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

natetendo83 said:


> So? It's still a finishing move. If Cena did that you'd be flipping out.


I wouldn't because I don't focus all my attention to how good people sell stuff.
I only do that when the match is boring and I watch jobbers.~


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

Oversea shows are never that good but damn this was hard to sit through.


----------



## S23 (Oct 31, 2009)

eggs44 said:


> I dont normally comment on shows, but I need to say something after tonights RAW.
> 
> What has happened to wrestling? Is WWE not capable of advancing a story line with out a beat down? Where is the creativity? My god how many bad guy beating up a good guy moments did we have on raw tonight? three, R-truth, Cole and Swagger and the Nexus. What happened to the good days when a sneek attack and a beating meant something? When that would happen and a wrestler was out for months at a time. You dont get that any more. WWE can only move a story line forward with the same crap every week! Let alone 3 in one night! Get creative WWE! I am sick of the same beatings every week.


WWE isn't wrestling. TNA is usually a clusterfuck of much more epic proportions than WWE. ROH is the way?

I'm seriously not watching WWE again until the Rock is back, with the only exception being Edge's retirement thingy on SmackDown. I shall keep watching TNA with a hope and prayer.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (Nov 6, 2006)

S23 said:


> WWE isn't wrestling. TNA is usually a clusterfuck of much more epic proportions than WWE. ROH is the way?
> 
> I'm seriously not watching WWE again until the Rock is back, with the only exception being Edge's retirement thingy on SmackDown. I shall keep watching TNA with a hope and prayer.


Same here, except I only watch TNA sporadically. Next time I tune into Raw will be next month for The Rock.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

S23 said:


> WWE isn't wrestling. TNA is usually a clusterfuck of much more epic proportions than WWE. ROH is the way?
> 
> I'm seriously not watching WWE again until the Rock is back, with the only exception being Edge's retirement thingy on SmackDown. I shall keep watching TNA with a hope and prayer.


THIS.


----------



## eggs44 (Dec 17, 2005)

Beatdowns use to tug at your emotions when they happened once or twice every year, not any more, its the same junk every single week and they have made it so I dont even care any more because I know that wrestler is going to pop back up in one week like nothing happened.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Well, that was a spectacularly shit Raw. I don't think I enjoyed more than 10 minutes of it tbh. The opening promo was AWFUL, AWFUL, AWWWFFFUUULLLL and it all just went downhill from there. I'm not even going to bother leaving comments because there isn't anything to comment on really. I said it last week but the Mania hype has well and truly worn off. We have to draft next week. I hope WWE treat this as the huge deal that it is because if they screw this up then they just might be shooting themselves in the foot. Shit Raw, so shit that I can't even be bothered to bitch about it right now.

Please make a triumphant return and heel it up next week Vince, I'm begging you. Either you or Trips....fucking somebody!


----------



## Mr. Blonde (Nov 6, 2006)

Why won't Triple H get off his ass and get back in the ring? We need someone like him at the moment.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Mr. onde said:


> Why won't Triple H get off his ass and get back in the ring? We need someone like him at the moment.


and the rockk


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Mr. Blonde said:


> Why won't Triple H get off his ass and get back in the ring? We need someone like him at the moment.


an old guy that we've seen do every thing possible keeping down the young guys worse then they already are?

Great plan there


----------



## sayanything6986 (Apr 12, 2011)

Just sayin, i loved the R-Truth heel turn. Seeing him smoke on the PG RAW was refreshing. I don't want morrison being in the main event over R-Truth though. Cole Getting knighted was kinda funny. I'm sick of seeing King and JR get in the ring and just getting knocked out every week. You think those rascals would learn at some point. Sick of new nexus. I want CM Punk and Orton and i want CM Punk to get a victory, but it won't happen. Sin Cara also messed up his "finisher" which let me down. im a big sin cara fan. oh well, disappointing raw overall


----------



## D-Wayne (Jun 12, 2006)

Interesting night. Actually liked the Truth heel turn. The opening segment was just PAINFUL though with bad acting on the part of both superstars. I was thrilled to see that the next PPV would be an unpredictable match with the inclusion of truth. But Morrison's inclusion is SOOOO predictable, it almost makes me want to barf. Oh well, at least he'll be a good spot monkey and make it a half decent match.

Everything else in this show wasn't worth writing home about. The crowd's clusterfuck reactions didn't make things any better. I mean, honestly, their chants were AWFUL and off beat. Well, I give them effort points. Other than that, this show needs to be tossed in a garbage can and burned to a crisp. The only redeeming moment was CM Punk's reaction at the end... and seeing a couple of faces get their asses kick. Always brightens my cold heart (I don't know why).


----------



## S23 (Oct 31, 2009)

Mr. Blonde said:


> Same here, except I only watch TNA sporadically. Next time I tune into Raw will be next month for The Rock.





bjnelson19705 said:


> THIS.


Actually, i must correct myself a little - I will catch Kong segments. I want her to decimate the women's division. If she doesn't/ends up doing a slap and a kick every week, i'll turn off.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

I don't know how people are trying to defend this show, I know that it's cool to hate, and that it's also cool to hate haters, but this really was shite. From that terrible Kong promo, to EVERYTHING Cole was involved in, to Punk losing again to boreton, to the dumb fuck writers who either actually thought we'd appreciate the English stereotyping, or were just generally taking the piss, JR kissing another body part, Dolph Zigglers hair cut, Morrison winning just as Truth got interesting, so much bad.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Mr. Blonde said:


> Why won't Triple H get off his ass and get back in the ring? We need someone like him at the moment.


I have never wanted someone to eat a Pedigree more in my life than Michael Cole tonight. I used to find it amusing but as usual they have to squeeze the life out of something until its bone dry. Cole has jumped the shark and it isn't funny anymore.

Come back Trips. Come back Rock. Come back Austin. Come back RAW!


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

perro said:


> an old guy that we've seen do every thing possible keeping down the young guys worse then they already are?
> 
> Great plan there


If the young guys are going to give us shows like tonight then I'll gladly watch them get 'held down' by superior talent whose boots they couldn't lace if they were given a damn manual.

EDIT - Sorry for the double post.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (Nov 6, 2006)

perro said:


> an old guy that we've seen do every thing possible keeping down the young guys worse then they already are?
> 
> Great plan there


Well we don't need Triple H to keep the young guys down, but to help put them over and build up a little excitement...


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

One of the things I like about heel Truth already is that...it was kinda justified, Morrison suckered him into that rematched. Judged him for smoking, accused him of being out of shape for drinking water after wrestling 2 men.

Think about it...this could be a very interesting character for Truth. I can see him taking breaks on purpose during matches just to drink a sip of water and purposely forgetting the names of the states/cities that he's in. Just to piss off the crowd.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Mr. Blonde said:


> Well we don't need Triple H to keep the young guys down, but to help put them over and build up a little excitement...


And bring a little star power to the show...and some credibility.....and some legitimacy.....and some experience.....and some fucking excitement. Love him or hate him, he knows what the fuck he's doing which is a far cry from the 2 jobbers in the opening promo from tonight.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Sin Cara was clearly moved into that situation to quickly. He needs more time to adjust to the WWE style. Truth/Morrison was a good segment (the match and aftermath by the way the promo was bad especially for Truth) and Truth's heel turn could be interesting. Hopefully they keep Orton on Raw because he is one of the only entertaining guys left. Michael Cole sucks the life out of the shows at this point and I have begun changing the channel on him.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Dark Church said:


> Sin Cara was clearly moved into that situation to quickly. He needs more time to adjust to the WWE style. Truth/Morrison was a good segment and Truth's heel turn could be interesting. Hopefully they keep Orton on Raw because he is one of the only entertaining guys left. *Michael Cole sucks the life out of the shows at this point and I have begun changing the channel on him*.


Agreed. It isn't funny anymore.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Dark Church said:


> Sin Cara was clearly moved into that situation to quickly. He needs more time to adjust to the WWE style. Truth/Morrison was a good segment (the match and aftermath by the way the promo was bad especially for Truth) and Truth's heel turn could be interesting. Hopefully they keep Orton on Raw because he is one of the only entertaining guys left. Michael Cole sucks the life out of the shows at this point and *I have begun changing the channel on him.*


Yep me too. Its a sad day when I change the channel to watch The Hills on MTV instead of WWE RAW. SMH


----------



## Mr. Blonde (Nov 6, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> And bring a little star power to the show...and some credibility.....and some legitimacy.....and some experience.....and some fucking excitement. Love him or hate him, he knows what the fuck he's doing which is a far cry from the 2 jobbers in the opening promo from tonight.


The Truth/Morrison promo that opened the show was so painful it made Cena/Miz look like Rock/Austin.

I like Morrison in the ring but hand the guy a mic and he sounds like a 12 year old kid.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Mr. Blonde said:


> Well we don't need Triple H to keep the young guys down, but to help *put them over and build up a little excitement...*


Iam just Gonna laugh and shake my head at the first one


But the second, There is NOTHING exciting about HHH any more, He has feuded with Every one a million times, and he wont do whats necessary to make any one new look legit

Remember how he was gonna make Sheamus look amazing?


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

I don't understand why they had Morrison look like a guy who was doing some sort of comedy routine. Truth was pretty bad too. Nice to see Morrison as the #1 contender though, and the cigarette thing was awesome.


----------



## Khalid Hassan (Jan 3, 2006)

What a weird RAW. England gives RAW a weird vibe.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

perro said:


> Iam just Gonna laugh and shake my head at the first one
> 
> 
> But the second, There is NOTHING exciting about HHH any more, He has feuded with Every one a million times, and he wont do whats necessary to make any one new look legit
> ...


Remember how he did look Seamus look amazing and then WWE completely dropped the ball as usual and dumped all that work down the drain and neutered him for the rest of the year? 

Yeah, there's nothing exciting about him anymore. I think the 70,000+ fans from Mania will disagree with you on that score, you know, those same fans who sat on their hands for the main event. 

If you stop being an idiot you would realize that anybody he properly feuds with from here on in is only going to benefit. There's a huge difference in standing across the ring from Cena or Orton and standing across the ring from a legend in HHH. Just from working with him alone they are going to learn things that they aren't going to learn from working with anybody else.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Triple H vs. Mysterio
Triple H vs. CM Punk

Gimme them.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> Remember how he did look Seamus look amazing and then WWE completely dropped the ball as usual and dumped all that work down the drain and neutered him for the rest of the year?


 your memory is flawed cause he didnt Make Sheamus look Amazing

he Beat him easily at mania

and then whene the big moment to make Sheamus look like a real threat came, how did it go down? did Sheamus beat him in a fare fight?

no he fucking Took the cheap way out like always, and this was a guy HHH actually liked



> Yeah, there's nothing exciting about him anymore. I think the 70,000+ fans from Mania will disagree with you on that score, you know, those same fans who sat on their hands for the main event.


 That was all taker, and The Streaks doing, cause the build up was Worse then the main events, It was a good match sure, but u make it sound like thats some thing he can a deliver on a regular basis at every pay per veiw and 


> If you stop being an idiot you would realize that anybody he properly feuds with from here on in is only going to benefit.


And when you stop being an idiot and and look at what has actually happened in the recent pass you will realize the only people he will "properly" feud with arent gonna need it any one else is gonna look like shit



> Just from working with him alone they are going to learn things that they aren't going to learn from working with anybody else.


 Yes Carlito and Seamus learned so much form their amazing feuds with him


HHH's biggest contribution to the company is now slowly in what he can bring to creative, and i am Still optimistic about that, But expecting him to come back and to suddenly be a guy willing to help the next generation out in the ring is insanity


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

perro said:


> There is NOTHING exciting about HHH any more, He has feuded with Every one a million times


He has never feuded with Miz, the current WWE Champion.

k?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

TheReverend said:


> He has never feuded with Miz, the current WWE Champion.
> 
> k?


Actually!


He and HBK had a small feud with Miz and Morrison


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

perro said:


> Actually!
> 
> 
> He and HBK had a small feud with Miz and Morrison


Never feuded with him one on one. Same goes with CM Pumk.

There goes your argument of "LOL, he's feuded with everyone over a million times"~~~!


----------



## GamerGirl (Dec 30, 2010)

kind of stupid that wwe added morrison to the cena vs miz feud when truth and morrison had the most build up feud on raw all this week.

I find anything that involves cole or jerry just bloody terrible. You know they won't have a good match so why wwe focuses so much on this one is beyond me

would be nice if sin cara worked his way up, but hey mexicans get pushed to the moon apon debut cough delrio cough

oh and lol at people calling orton superman and never losing when he just lost last week.. WWE is ending the orton/punk fued and punk is finally after 2 years breaking away from a shit stable.. This is the best thing that could of happened to punk


----------



## AKM-95 (Jan 9, 2006)

This episode of RAW was actually decent. R-truth's heel turn was one of the best in the last 5-10 years. They had some decent matches. The only thing I really dislike was the Dolph-dog character change up why make him look like every body else on the roster.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

TheReverend said:


> Never feuded with him one on one. Same goes with CM Pumk.
> 
> There goes your argument of "LOL, he's feuded with everyone over a million times"~~~!


Fine u named 2 guys that are treated hardly better then Midcarders which would put them into the second portion of my argument


can u really see HHH Laying down for ether of them under nay circumstance


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

perro said:


> your memory is flawed cause he didnt Make Sheamus look Amazing
> 
> he Beat him easily at mania
> 
> ...


He put him over in the blowoff match and was sidelined for nearly a year. You think anybody remembers that Seamus had to attack him with a pipe beforehand? No. The fact that he took out Triple H for so long gave him instant credibility. It isn't HHH's fault that WWE didn't follow through with that. Same thing happened with Legacy. DX put them over and make them look like a million bucks. What happens when the feud is over? WWE drop the ball once again. The terrible booking of Seamus after the HHH feud is what screwed him over, not HHH. 



perro said:


> That was all taker, and The Streaks doing, cause the build up was Worse then the main events, It was a good match sure, but u make it sound like thats some thing he can a deliver on a regular basis at every pay per veiw and


Oh yes of course, it was all Taker. I mean, Taker went in there and wrestled himself and everybody was cheering for just Taker. I remember sitting in my seat in the arena and thinking, "WOW, Undertaker in the ring by himself having a match is so fucking cool right now. I totally get why everybody is so excited about this awesome one person match!"



perro said:


> And when you stop being an idiot and and look at what has actually happened in the recent pass you will realize the only people he will "properly" feud with arent gonna need it any one else is gonna look like shit


The recent pass? And you're calling me an idiot. Lol. 



perro said:


> Yes Carlito and Seamus learned so much form their amazing feuds with him


Like Carlito was ever going anywhere. And he screwed himself by being a lazy shit. But of course that's all HHH's fault too. Incase you didn't notice, Seamus became a significantly better worker after the HHH program. If WWE didn't drop the ball with him and he actually had the time to show it every week you would be singing a different tune.



perro said:


> HHH's biggest contribution to the company is now slowly in what he can bring to creative, and i am Still optimistic about that, But expecting him to come back and to suddenly be a guy willing to help the next generation out in the ring is insanity


I don't see how that is true when he has been the one guy that has been _building_ the next generation since 2004. Benoit, Batista, Orton, Hardy, Cena. If he wasn't putting them over he was helping legitimize them as future top players. He's set to inherit the company. But I'm sure him wanting to secure future success is crazy and therefore he won't want to do anything to help that.


----------



## Dirty Dan (Apr 6, 2011)

Why are people bitching about Dolphs hair? He had to bleach all of that blonde, terrible just terrible.

But he looked so generic, I answered my own question. Someone said he should turn on vickie because she changed him, that would work.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> He put him over in the blowoff match and was sidelined for nearly a year. You think anybody remembers that Seamus had to attack him with a pipe beforehand?


 No body even remembers sheamus attacked him hell HHH even said he wasn't put on the sideline he chose to take the year of Kayfabe
N



> Same thing happened with Legacy. DX put them over and make them look like a million bucks.


 Shawn took the only loss so it wasnt HHH putting them over



> WWE drop the ball once again. The terrible booking of Seamus after the HHH feud is what screwed him over, not HHH.


no it was a combination of the Fact HHH continued the trend of Sheamus not looking credible at all



> Oh yes of course, it was all Taker. I mean, Taker went in there and wrestled himself and everybody was cheering for just Taker. I remember sitting in my seat in the arena and thinking, "WOW, Undertaker in the ring by himself having a match is so fucking cool right now. I totally get why everybody is so excited about this awesome one person match!"


 You know just as well as i do that the streak is at the point that Any one could wrestle Taker at mania and their would be buzz

also i wasn't talking about the match i was talking about the build up, i didn't say any thing about taker wrestling himself



> The recent pass? And you're calling me an idiot. Lol.


It was a Typo go fuck your self



> Like Carlito was ever going anywhere.


He could of easily, Carlito was real hot at the time, and their match had a stipulation were carlito could of won with out any fucking harm to hhh what so ever


> case you didn't notice, Seamus became a significantly better worker after the HHH program. If WWE didn't drop the ball with him and he actually had the time to show it every week you would be singing a different tune.


 Sheamus was always a good worker and after that he went on to win the title again, If their was any fucking wrestler that should of said ,"Hey were pushing this guy i should lay down for him, CLEAN" it was HHH




> I don't see how that is true when he has been the one guy that has been _building_ the next generation since 2004. Benoit, Batista, Orton, Hardy, Cena. If he wasn't putting them over he was helping legitimize them as future top players. He's set to inherit the company.


 I will Give Credit TO HHH for Batista, and Cena [even thogh he tried to bury him on the mic] Benoit didn't need HHH's help

But orton and Hardy? no Hardy got those shitty cheap wins, when HHH should of layed down clean for him , and Orton Got buried in their first feud, And years later HE couldnt LAy down for Orton when It Really mattered



> But I'm sure him wanting to secure future success is crazy and therefore he won't want to do anything to help that.


 he may want future success but he wont do what necessary for it to happen


But fuck this shit i am not gonna spend my night arguing With HHH Mark about "Paul's" inability to help the young guys get over, when this a proven fact u will stick your fingers in your ears and argue till your blue in the face that he doesn't deserve his well earned reputation 


so what ever


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

perro said:


> No body even remembers sheamus attacked him hell HHH even said he wasn't put on the sideline he chose to take the year of Kayfabe
> N
> 
> Shawn took the only loss so it wasnt HHH putting them over
> ...


Thank you. I accept my victory whole heartedly and look forward to debating with you again. Maybe next time you'll actually stick around and try to talk about things although I can't really blame you for throwing in the towel because you know you're wrong.


----------



## Dirty Dan (Apr 6, 2011)

NotAllThere said:


> GO RED WINGS. Found something entertaining to watch at least.


NEVER put Pheonix Coyotes game and Entertaining together
Go jets


----------



## MuffinMade (Feb 26, 2010)

Truth's heel turn was gold, I was laughing my ass off. I think I'm going to like him a lot more now that hes a heel.


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

You CM Punk marks need to calm down. I think it's pretty obvious he will be going over Orton at Extreme Rules. Thats the only reason Orton won tonight.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

I was otherwise occupied tonight. Worthy of a download?


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

^no


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

horrendous show. opening half hour was just borderline surreal


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Austen 3:16


----------



## Flyboy78 (Aug 13, 2010)

I was in attendance and it was a fun show last night. We had great seats (block 106, row GG) that we just a few rows off the floor and facing head-on with the entrance way. Bought myself a Sin Cara shirt and felt like it was just the wife and myself pouring heat over Orton all night long. God I hate that guy.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Aside from the R-Truth heel turn, Sin Cara wrestling (oops), and the Cena sucks chants, this show was horrible. Damn.


----------



## endersghost (Apr 14, 2011)

Excellent crowd, I'm sorry they got such a plain Raw. Truth's turn was easily the best part of Raw. That was a very slow show, a very drawn out one, and I skipped the Micheal Cole shit and the Diva match and it still felt slow. The Orton/Punk feud is meh and so was that whole match, but it's apparent that the New Nexus is pulling apart at the seams like the Corre is, which is whatever to me. 

Sin Cara is showing progress. I continue to be patient with him. As guys get practice taking his moves he'll look better, he has a lot of settling in to do.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

RAW is becoming interesting again. Truth turning heel, Ryan seemingly causing dissention in Nexus, Morrison main eventing, Ziggler hopefully rejuvenating his character - these things are bringing new life to the show for me. If only Cole wouldn't dominate it this bad...


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:lmao at Punk. He's gold.


----------



## Mr Nice Guy (Jun 24, 2008)

I think Brie Bella just cut the greatest promo ever. That was some Slammy Award winning shit right there.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

RAW was good.

The opening was fine, and Morrison getting the main event spot was the right call imo. He's going to add A LOT more to the match. The heel turn was also done well. It looks like we may get a Truth/Morrison feud although I'm not sure. Maybe it's just a random heel turn. I do wish they would pair Morrison in a feud with someone who can carry the mic work, like Punk or something. He's always paired with an average/bad mic worker (Sheamus was good though). He needs a good mic worker to make things work.

The Miz middle bit made me laugh. He seemed to totally bury Truth when he said he'd been prepared to take on a 'R n B refugree' and now had to take on John Morrison, as if it was a massive step up. The tag match was fun to watch too. Sin Cara got a main event rub from Cena and I'm guessing this was an attempt to get hte fans to cheer Cena (since they liked Cara) It didn't work though...

I like the idea of Sheamus taking out those who made him look stupid over the past couple of months. If it gets him back to maine venting then I'm all for it. I suspect he might go over to Smackdown with Wade Barrett coming over to RAW.

The Orton/Punk match was good too. Flowed really well. Punk losing, then taking an RKO makes me think that this was the end of the feud. I'm starting to think they move Orton over in the draft to be the top face no Smackdown and this is a way to blow the feud off a little. 

Overall, good show.


----------



## Mr Nice Guy (Jun 24, 2008)

KidGold17 said:


> Why did the Irish guy get pissed when the English bood the US?


Is this a riddle?


----------



## Flyboy78 (Aug 13, 2010)

I loved Punk during the start of the dark match. His hiding in the Cole Mine and trying to convince Miz that he was stuck inside because the door frame was below forehead level was classic heeldom.


----------



## Flyboy78 (Aug 13, 2010)

Mr Nice Guy said:


> Is this a riddle?


It's clearly 'to get to the other side.'


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Nexus coming to an end = Mason Ryan killing everyone.

Don't think the show was that bad to be honest.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

King Kenny said:


> :lmao at Punk. He's gold.


What did he do that was "gold"?


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Opening promo - EW. Felt so awkward. Definitely wasn't scripted - both men need scripts.
They made Dolph Ziggler a generic heel. WELL DONE.
For the very first time, Sin Cara's ring entrance didn't look bad. But because of where JC placed Riley, Sin Cara missed the moonsault.
Nobody gives a shit about the Queen.


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> horrendous show. opening half hour was just borderline surreal


It felt kinda weird...but I liked it.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Bad Raw. Truth's turn was great, but that was it. Mediocre/bad/barely good for the rest.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

really crappy raw. only thing i enjoyed was sin cara. the morrison r truth thing went on way to long.


----------



## VegaQB (Oct 31, 2010)

Not so bad. In Raw one thing was good i think. That thing is Sin Cara. ( i know hes botched but fuck still better thn dabu dabu E champ Miz )


----------



## CMPimp (Dec 16, 2008)

Raw was below average, i wasn't really into matches besides CM Punk vs Randy Orton (The post match was good which gave Mason Ryan some exposure) which i though was alright but their match at WM was better. 

Anywayz, everything else was crap but R Truth heel turn was best thing that happen on Raw and was so beleible that nobody expected it to happen. I liked the part where R Truth had the ciggrette and started smoking and put the smoke on John Morrison.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Why didn't Dolph just kept his hair long without the bleach?


----------



## Mr.Tweetums (Apr 5, 2011)

One thing I gotta mention is that I am beyond sick of this Cole/Swagger - Lawler/JR feud. Every single week they find a way to shove Michael Cole down our throats, like this week with that ceremony I couldn't care less about. When I watch Raw and/or Smackdown online these days, I just skip the Cole parts cause I don't want to fall asleep while watching them. Of course I know he's a heel and such and he's supposed to behave that way, but I just can't take it anymore. What I also hate is that because of this feud, the commentators constantly offend each other instead of commenting on the matches which in the long run is getting on my nerves too. It's like they need something the commentators can fill the time of a match with when they got nothing good to say otherwise, or like they're running out of ideas for the show and constantly need to have 15 minutes of Cole boring people like me. I'd love to see this feud end at Extreme Rules, no later.


----------



## biro (Mar 25, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> Worst. Raw. Opening. Promo. EVER.
> 
> fpalm


and whats ur good raw opener? Fruity Pebbles promo?


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

^ Just because John Morrison was part of the opening promo, doesn't mean it doesn't suck.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

i almost paid to go see this to. cant tell you how relieved i am that i didnt.
i felt cheated even just watching this hot garbage at home.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

biro said:


> and whats ur good raw opener? Fruity Pebbles promo?


I fucking hate Rock and his stupid jokes, but Rock reading the phone book would be 10000x more exciting than Morrison with the best material on the planet.


----------



## Fatmanp (Aug 27, 2006)

I dont know if it was Sky Sports or WWE but the presentation of Raw was horrendous. Advert--->Entrances--->Advert--->3minutes of a match--->Advert. Sky manages to completley miss each cue from advert and cut back in halfway through one of the commentators talking. Show was shit aswell.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

i'm glad i watched a USA network stream now, instead of sky sports..it's weird the u.k censored more than u.s t.v, i'd have thought it would be the other way round tbh.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> I fucking hate Rock and his stupid jokes, but Rock reading the phone book would be 10000x more exciting than Morrison with the best material on the planet.


LMAO


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

biro said:


> and whats ur good raw opener? Fruity Pebbles promo?


It wasn't funny when the Rock said it, so it's not going to be funny when you do, is it?


----------



## Parts Unknown (Dec 22, 2010)

I always find it funny how wrong American perceptions of British culture are. They're entirely fascinated by the monarchy whereas most Britons don't give a shit in day to day life. Which is why the live audience didn't really care about the Queen segment.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Brie Bella confused me. She said that Eve won't get to challenge her for her *inter-brand* championship if she gets drafted?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Brie Bella confused me. She said that Eve won't get to challenge her for her *inter-brand* championship if she gets drafted?


Champions get to appear on both shows, not challengers. Technically. Of course in reality, this is all a bunch of nonsense.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

Fatmanp said:


> I dont know if it was Sky Sports or WWE but the presentation of Raw was horrendous. Advert--->Entrances--->Advert--->3minutes of a match--->Advert. Sky manages to completley miss each cue from advert and cut back in halfway through one of the commentators talking. Show was shit aswell.


Yep it was fucking terrible last night to watch on Sky. Also I thought the show in general was donkey shit.

Morrison can't cut a promo to save his life, shit was boring and drove me towards the kitchen for ice cream.

The Cole/Lawler/Swagger/JR fest is pointless now, should have left it at Wrestlemania.

Alex Riley's face annoys me.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Decent show, But I hated the opening segment. I'm a Morrison fan and I know he issn't a god on the mic. But this with R-Truth was just terrible. Atleast Morrison won and is in the main event match at ER. 

Sin Cara did not hit Riley, and most spots just didn;t look good. 

And why do people care about Ziggler's hair?


----------



## General Mvkr (Oct 7, 2006)

Does anyone know who the guy that they keep showing him destroying toys ?


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

General Mvkr said:


> Does anyone know who the guy that they keep showing him destroying toys ?


It's some kind of diva, Awesome kong (or Kharma)


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

When she debuts, will she really rip off someones legs?


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

To flyboy78,keep on booing Orton.I bet he wont sleep at night knowing you dont like him.He got your $ so Im sure he can care less.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*WE COMIN' FO YOU, .....H!*


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

Slimm Doc said:


> Yep it was fucking terrible last night to watch on Sky. Also I thought the show in general was donkey shit.
> 
> Morrison can't cut a promo to save his life, shit was boring and drove me towards the kitchen for ice cream.
> 
> ...


You eat ice-cream at 1am?


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

EDIT


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Do Your Fcking Job said:


> Show was pretty damm terrible, but the UK crowd, as always, was the best thing about it.
> 
> They NEED to being a PPV over here, our crowds are so much better than the US (apart from the odd few).
> 
> ...


I hate London, as much as the next person, but racism is for fat people.


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

Do Your Fcking Job said:


> Show was pretty damm terrible, but the UK crowd, as always, was the best thing about it.
> 
> They NEED to being a PPV over here, our crowds are so much better than the US (apart from the odd few).
> 
> ...


racist and xenophobic much?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

biro said:


> and whats ur good raw opener? Fruity Pebbles promo?


You actually want me to answer that question? Michael Cole taking a crap on King in the middle of the ring would have been more entertaining than what we got.


----------



## idontfeardeath (Oct 19, 2009)

Do Your Fcking Job said:


> Shame it would be London again though, as its mostly a shithole full of immigrants and young black kids who go around shooting and stabbing each other to death for a laugh..


Sheffield has done fuck all in it's entire existence apart from manage to produce two below average football teams. Take your inferiority complex and get the fuck outta here.


----------



## Andy362 (Feb 20, 2006)

Yeah, this wasn't a great show. RAW seems to be alternating between good and bad on a regular basis so far this year. There were a couple of solid matches in Morrison/Truth and Punk/Orton and quite a bit more wrestling than usual but overall, it just felt a little flat. 

The Truth heel turn was by far the best thing on it but the opening segment with Truth/Morrison was very surreal to say the least and the over. As for the other big segment involving Cole, that was just crap. I'm bored of Cole's character now, he's getting a bit too much and hopefully this feud ends at Extreme Rules.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

Roler42 said:


> racist and xenophobic much?


How is stating facts racist?

It has 3 million immigrants, and a terrible problem of gun and knife crime with young black kids in gangs in the inner city areas.

Alot of it is also a shithole.

So correct on all three strikes.

Never said Sheffield was great either 'idontfeardeath'

(I live in London btw, this is why Im saying it)


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

Actually looking back I probably shouldnt have said that, I mean....it is true, but dont wish to offend any Londoners.

My bad.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

Do Your Fcking Job said:


> How is stating facts racist?
> 
> It has 3 million immigrants, and a terrible problem of gun and knife crime with young black kids in gangs in the inner city areas.
> 
> ...


I don't think it's as bad as Birmingham.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Do Your Fcking Job said:


> Actually looking back I probably shouldnt have said that, I mean....it is true, but dont wish to offend any Londoners.
> 
> My bad.


You moved from Sheffield to London yet you have a problem with people (immigrants) having freedom of movement?


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

darnok said:


> You eat ice-cream at 1am?


Your point is? 

Eating it was a hell of a lot more interesting than watching Morrison struggle to put complete sentences together.

EDIT - and to jump on the London train, yes it is a shit hole, it's also embvarassing when the rest of the world seem to think London is the only place in the UK.


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

Slimm Doc said:


> Your point is?


I'm guessing you've given yourself that username in irony then.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

darnok said:


> I'm guessing you've given yourself that username in irony then.


Ah I get it now, nah its just my gamertag 

Ice cream doesn't make you fat dammit!


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

wow. what a dreadful raw.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

I went to sheffield arena for raw taping. It is one of the worst arenas and is up there with MEN for shit cities.

In sheffield and manchester they didn't even sell hot food. London 02 is beautiful stadium, it's expensive but there you go.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

For what it's worth I'd put the O2 miles ahead of the Manchester and Sheffield arenas. So much more modern and just an overall nicer place to watch the show.


----------



## beefheart (Jan 23, 2011)

Macho Madness said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Were those camels?


I thought they were malboro lights tbh. Yellow camels are nicer though!


----------



## kenjiharima (Aug 13, 2010)

Make's me wonder if that's the real queen E Micheal kissed........


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

Gotta say I loved it when the fans were singing the National Anthem, ha.


----------

